# Wales Fertility Institute Cyclers part 2



## angelica_wales

Welcome to your new home 

The old thread can be found here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342404.0

Happy Chatting 

Angelica


----------



## K jade

Yay new thread! 

Lynz glad transfer is over. Sorry u were dissapointed about no frosties. But as the others r saying most people don't get them. All being well u won't need another go
It annoys me this uk thing of only transfering  1. And the 'risk' of multiples they bang on about is a joke. 
Sorry for the rant lol 
Hoping the 2ww is kind to u
Just keep saying to yourself I AM PREGNANT


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi All, complete newbie here!!

Quick history : ttc for over 2 years with no luck. I'm 26 and DH is 32. DH sperm count is all fine which is good news. I've got quite a complicated medical history, severe ulcerative colitis whilst I was a teenager, eventually when I was 19 I had my colon removed and had to have a colostomy bag (urghhhh), then they created almost like a second stomach, and finally reversed my colostomy (yay!). 3 major abdominal surgeries later I feel much better. Recently been diagnosed with PSC, which is where the bile ducts in my liver are closing up, there is no cure but currently I don't feel unwell, our liver consultant is pushing us to have children asap if we want to, as if I deteriorate when pregnant then it is dangerous for both me and a baby. 

All fertility tests have come back clear, so on Monday the paperwork was filled out to be referred to IVF on NHS. I am so happy about this, but not sure how long the process will be for getting our first appointment at the Heath. 

Just wanted to say Hi! Hopefully will be starting the IVF or iui journey soon!


----------



## K jade

welcome Misbura
sorry  you have had health problems

I know that waiting lists have come down dramatically from when I was first referred to the clinic
back then it was 9 months to be seen for first consultation then 18 months to start treatment!

things are much much better now, but the others may be able to advise you on the exact timescales.

good luck !
xxxx


----------



## pontsian

Hi everyone, 

Hope you are all well. I haven't posted in a while because I have been coming to terms with things but I could find myself back at WFI soon. I had a pre-op appointment on Monday at Ystrad hospital and i am booked in for surgery on Tuesday 1st November to remove my last fallopian tube and any endo that could have returned. I am feeling pretty stressed and upset by it as it means that the very last little dream that i had of a miracle happening will well and truly now never happen. A week after this on the 8th I have an appointment at WFI with my husband and twin sister. We will get all her blood results, see the counsellor and then the consultant to see whether she can go ahead as a donor for us. Its all incredibly stressful, with so many things flying through my head and I don't know whether i am coming or going. To cap it all off my cousin gave birth to her IVF son on Sunday, we were cycling at the same time in February and I have found it incredibly hard to think about. She is single and had donor sperm and i just can't help but feel so jealous and resentful that it could have been me in her position, my husband and i would have loved that baby so much. 

Sorry for the depressing post, i am trying to stay positive because i still have options but i just never imagined having a baby would take so long or ever in a million years involve my sister


----------



## Lucieloos

Hey pont, lovely to hear an update from you. It seems like things are progressing. I know things must be hard with the op but try and think of it as one step closer to your baby rather than taking away that little chance naturally. I think after my first IVF I gave up on the hope of getting pregnant naturally and we stopped trying and just really focused on the IVF. I really hope your appointments go well. Please keep us posted if you can. I know things have not worked out the way you would have wanted and that will take some time to get used to but when you hold your baby in your arms I don't think you will have any regrets or feel any differently towards it


----------



## K jade

sian glad things are moving ahead for you
I can honestly relate to how you feel about no natural conception. its such a blow. but you will get there. 
I know I never thought my baby making journey would entail what it is currently entailing. life just doesn't prepare you at all. all you ever  get told is how EASY  it is to get pregnant. its a con, ha! 

lucie how are things? hope baby is doing well..  

im starting my third IUI this week or next depending on when af shows. hopefully itll be third time lucky for me, but i'm not counting my chickens. Oh and I've booked in with jenny for next week when im off work, 
im just wandering those who have seen her. is it OK that ive booked in my first consultation when I will have already started the stims?


xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, that's great that you can get started soon. Jenny is so lovely. I still keep in touch with her now and she messages me to ask how things are going. It's fine to see her after starting stimms. I think I did a couple of sessions while stimming and then a couple more before and after transfer. 

All good here I have a private scan on Saturday when I will be 10w1d and also have the harmony blood test for downs etc so feeling a bit nervous about all that. I have my 12 week scan booked in a couple of weeks later then. If all that goes ok I may start to relax a little.


----------



## K jade

oh that's great. 
yeh ill be well into the stims when I see her next week. I figured it was worth trying it as I haven't before, and I need to do something different this cycle . although I have changed donor 
also she is only based up the road from me sop very convenient. xx


----------



## Pinguino

Hello, 
I'm a newbie to this forum but started my second IVF cycle at WFI Neath on Friday, had my 6 day scan today and I'm not responding too well so far so keeping everything crossed for the next one. 
Lynz- thank you for directing me here! 
Mrsbura - wow up you have been through a lot all ready! Glad they have got you referred, Neath tends to have a shorter waiting time and they sometimes ask Heath referrals if they want to go there so it could be an option depending on ease for you to travel there. 
Hope everything is going well for everyone xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi all 

Thought I'd pop in to say hi . 

Mrsbura I got referred by my local hospital December of last year . My first appointment at WFI was in June , started my first cycle in August . Hope you don't have to wait to long .

Pontsian , It must be a stressful time hoping everything goes to plan for you .

Kjade  good luck on your next round all you can do is keep positive , easier said than done though .

Lucieloos so glad to hear your doing well , fingers crossed for the rest of your pregnancy , once your 12 week scan comes around I hope you can relax more . 

Hi pinguino welcome , what dose of Meds are you on ? 

Afm . I'm still waiting for my af to show up after my failed icsi , cd 39 today , I suppose it's my body's way of showing off because of what she went through last month , just want it to show up , so I can book in for this endo scratch . 
The later it shows itself the longer I have to wait for my FET in December . 
Back in the right frame of mind now so no I'm ready to try again . 
Positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## Pinguino

Hi Natsel,
So sorry your cycle failed, I know what that's like to wait I have irregular periods so I was waiting for ages after my EC to have my FET last year, you can get medication that will bring it on which I've done but it's not nice having to add more hormones to your body. Stay positive, sending you positive thoughts.
I'm on 225 of Menopur at the moment, I'm also on Metformin as I have slightly polysistic ovaries. I've felt awful on them this time around so I thought that may be a good sign but I hadn't responded well 6 days in, fingers crossed they have grown by tommorrow! I was meant to be In work today but I've such a bad headache I'm working from home, I've got my hot waterbottle on my tummy and drinking loads of water and upping my protein in the hope it will help! 
How is everyone else today? 
Xxx


----------



## Natsel

I'm on metformin to. 1500mg a day been on them for about 4 months now. Some days are better than others. Like you I take it  for pcos. 
I don't really want to take any tablets to bring af on incase it messes my body around more. I was on 225 of menopor. Will they up the dose? 
24 hours can make a big difference. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Pinguino

I've been on it for a few months too, really hope it makes the difference. I don't blame you, I had a break between my last FET and this round just to give my body a break from all the hormones, I forgot what it was like to feel myself.
I had OHSS last time so they are taking it slowly, last time they upped to 300 at the end but they think it was the trigger shot that caused the OHSS so they may use a different trigger but the alternative isn't as good for my lining so I think they are just going to see how I am when we get to that stage. Really hoping for a fresh transfer this time. 
Try and relax (although I know that is easier said than done) and it will come when your body is ready xxx


----------



## K jade

hope everyone is well 
hi and welcome Pinguino 

ive just been to the clinic up the heath, to plan third IUI
I think they are a bit surprised and disappointed it hasn't worked for me so far, seeing as it was originally thought I had no fertility issues.
they are now upping my menopur to 75units which I think is quite a lot for IUI, to hopefully get some better eggs.. will start Monday

im a bit worries that my eggs are just [email protected] tbh, as with clear tubes and 3 follies last time I just got a measly chemical and I'm wandering how I can really do better than that .  if I cant get BFP with 3 follies, open tubes, and great sperm then how is ivf going to change that. the eggs and sperm are clearly meeting as I had a chem,  but something is letting the side down 
sorry for miserable post, just finding it hard to feel positive today


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi all 

Natsel - 6 month wait doesn't sound too horrendous to get our first appointment. The referring dr told me to ring up in a few weeks to get an idea of timescales but it's good to know that the waiting time has been shortened. 
Sorry to hear your waiting for AF to arrive, she's such a *****. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

K jade - sending you some positive happy thoughts. Are you doing anything nice this weekend to distract you from iui? 

I've just spent two days up in London for work, but had an email from my liver specialist to say he's happy for me to try Clomid whilst we wait for IVF. The Gynae department in royal gwent wouldn't prescribe it for me until she had his all clear


----------



## Natsel

Well I spoke to soon , af has turned up this pm , with avengance . So will be phoning the clinic in the morning ! 

Kjade , can they do blood tests to test quality of eggs ? ( sorry if you already have ) that's why they've stuck me on metformin , to improve the quality of my  eggs . I don't think my egg quality is that good although they collected 13 from me only two got to the end , which according to the doc isn't that good , but it only takes one , sorry to hear your down , wish there could be something I could say to cheer you up . 

Mrsbura , I was referred from the Royal Gwent to ,  are you from Newport ? 

Good luck with the clomid X


----------



## Mrsbura

Natsel - royal gwent is the closest for us. We live in Risca, but I grew up around Monmouth, hubby is from north west coast of Scotland so he's a complete foreigner 

Yay for AF!


----------



## Natsel

Thank you ! 😊


----------



## K jade

nat I had the amh test done over 3 years ago. WFI said it was fine, but low for my age. I think itll be quite low now though as that was a while ago. 
its so annoying with egg quality isn't it, as there just no definitive test , or reason for knowing why if you do have poor quality eggs
I have heard of metformin, and I know that's supposed to be good for people with pcos. 
DHEA seems to be all the rage as well, I might dare ask about that at my review in December  after this IUI  
Yes I've already booked in my review with the consultant, that's how positive im feeling lol   

misbura thank you, I hoping to relax this weekend , but not sure how though. might try a long walk with the dog ..!xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Kjade & natsel where are you both based? 
Weather looks dry this weekend, i quite like a weekend walk in the crisp autumn (especially if you add in tea and cake!)


----------



## Natsel

I'm in Newport .

Booked in for my scratch 18th of November . Phone the day before to find out what time to go .
Working out the dates my treatment will start late November early  December .

I'm working tomorrow then a bit of Xmas shopping in the afternoon .


----------



## K jade

Misbura I'm in cardiff, I'm actually only a couple of miles away from Heath. I completely agree I absolutely love autumn 

Natsel enjoy your shopping! Hope you treat yourself too xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey ladies!

How is everyone today?

We had a nice weekend of sorting out the house and doing some baking and a cycle ride. 

Today I chased up my referral and the Heath haven't received it yet, super gutted as it should have been sent over 2 weeks ago :-( feeling a bit bummed about it all, I hate relying on other people to sort things out for me.


----------



## K jade

Misbura sorry to hear that. Is it sorted now? 
Hopefully you'll hear from them soon about your first consultation 

I started my injections last night. Im doing them myself now instead of getting dh to do them. It's not so bad. 4 weeks of them as on injectable progesterone too! Really hoping that the change in meds, change in donor and acupuncture does the trick this time 


Lynz... Any news,?


----------



## Natsel

Hey girls . You all ok ? 

Mrsbura , that's a right pain, bet your going mad , trouble is some ppl think it's just a piece of paper when to us it's the rest of our life's makes you mad on times. Keep chasing though .

K jade , your a braver women than me injection yourself Hun . 4 weeks is a long time . How do you feel about that ? I think it's your time now    You deserve it x


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey!!! I chased up the referring consultant who assured me it has been sent in the post. I will give it another week before calling the Heath again to see if they've got it. I think I'll feel happier when I know it's with them, at the moment I feel a bit in limbo like we can't plan anything for early next year until we know more. Ridiculous I know!

How is everyone today?


----------



## K jade

Natsel I really thought I could never do it, but it's actually easier. My poor dh was a bit useless at it really, hand was always shaking and he put the needle in at an angle lol. Aw thank u, I'm trying to allow myself to feel positive. It's hard as u don't want that horrible crash to earth if u get a Bfn, so u don't build your hopes up. But I've had negatives before and I'll live

Misbura so glad your gp have sent it. Won't be long now before u get your letter. 
Xx


----------



## pontsian

Morning Ladies, 

K Jade - hope your injections as going ok, im fine with needles etc but i had to really work myself up the first few times. Fingers crossed this is the right donor for you and you get your BFP x

MrsBura - I hope that you dont have to wait to much longer to hear about your referral. It is a pain waiting but try and take this time to rest, relax and maybe look into vitamins, foods etc that could help increase your chances. Some women have sworn that the few months to getting them body and mind ready has really made all the difference xx

Natsel - good luck with the scratch - where are you having it done? x

Lucie - Hope you are well, when is your next scan? x

AFM - Well i survived yet more more surgery on Tuesday. It was done at Ystrad Hospital which was good as its only 5 mins from home. I was in surgery for 3 hours, twice what they had expected, but they removed my last tube, a cyst and some endometritus which had returned. I had 2 surgeons and they are confident that i am now in the best shape for IVF, they thought I was having OE as they talked about access to ovaries and how good they looked so were surprised when said its donor IVF. They did say that if i fall pregnant then i have to have a c-section because of the scar tissue but i am not at all concerned by this as i have had so much surgery in my life one more is not going to make any difference. My mum and sister arrive on Sunday and then its the appointment at WFI on Tuesday. Not quite sure how it works from here but hopefully my sister is good to be my donor.


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls 

Hope your all doing ok .

Kjade how's your injections going ? 

Mrsbura fingers crossed you hear soon , keep going on to them .

Pontsian , you've been through a lot , hopefully it will all be straight forward from here , with having donor eggs is the process more like a FET ? Or do they do it the same as a fresh cycle ? 

AFM . I'm ok I'm waiting around for the 18 th I'm having my scratch done at WFI. Nothing exciting to report , still on the metformin , been really good on it the last few weeks but then a tummy upset a few days ago , very frustrating .


----------



## K jade

Pontsian I'm glad surgery went well. It's amazing isn't it, the mention of pregnancy complications like c-sections and what not don't even faze us, whereas I guess to the general population they might sound scary. I think we go through too much before hand to be scared of anything 

Hope everyone else is well. My injections are going well and I'm back at the heath tomorrow for scan. 
I am also back at work after a week AL. I'M starting to feel very anxious about returning. We are very short staffed at the moment and I know next week is going to be manic. My job is emotionally and sometimes physically draining. Already I'm in a panic about coping with next week along with my scans and Iui. part of me wants to just go to my gp and get a sick note. But I know if I do this I will be leaving the place really screwed... I think perhaps I will go in tomorrow and gauge the situation from there. If it's looking like things are manic I may just have to hold my hands up and say sorry no can do..


----------



## Natsel

Aww kjade , what is your job role ?


----------



## K jade

Natsel I'm a social worker, I've really been struggling with anxiety badly lately. Today has been rubbish and I know it's related to both going back to work tomorrow and also my scan 
I usually like my job so feeling like this is odd for me 
The worst is the more I fight it with deep breathing etc the worse it gets!


----------



## Natsel

I should imagine that's a job with lots of different emotions. All you can do is try one day in work and go from there.  If you feel you can't do it. Then at least you've tried it. Don't be so hard on yourself xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, I'm so pleased everything went well with your op. Good luck with your appt tomorrow I hope it goes well. Keep us posted.

Jade, hope work went ok today but if not then you are doing the right thing taking some time off. How did your scan go today?

Natsel, not too much longer for your scratch now. Bet you can't wait to get started again.

We had some good news today and I got the results back from the harmony test which is a private blood test for downs and a couple of other trisomys. They all came back as really low risk less than 1 in 10000 which we are so relieved about. It's been a long agonising wait for the results!


----------



## K jade

Well I had my scan today and I've complely over responded. Already at least 7 follies on 75iu meno.
The nurse went to speak with consultant and they think it would be a shame to cancel me and let it all go to waste , as apparantly follies  looked good and all very even. 
So I'm being converted to IVF! 
Another scan Wed then Fri and probably Ec Monday. Eeekkk. That was a bit unexpected 

Lucie so pleased for u, this is happening!!


----------



## Lucieloos

Omg jade that's fantastic news so pleased for you!!


----------



## K jade

Thanks lucie 

Er... I think tonight's injection had an air bubble in... I thought I'd got them all out but this one kept appearing when I held it horizontally to inject. Am I going to die lol??


----------



## happylass14

Jade that's fantastic news! Think you'll be ok with the air bubble - just try to get as much out as you can. When I did my first cycle I was on multi dose Menopur which should've lasted 3.2 days - but it lasted me 5! I'd obviously been injecting air but lived to tell the tale 😊


----------



## K jade

Thanks happy. Yes I'm still here lol. I'm usually good at getting the bubbles out so not sure what happened yesterday 


I'm really pleased with my response, treated myself to a coffee as well today.. I was being so good previously 
Oh well, I find it so hard cutting out all the pleasures during a cycle when I see so many junkies and alcoholics getting pregnant at the drop of if a hat


----------



## pontsian

Jade - thats great news, 7 follies is a good number and the fact that they have converted to IVF is brilliant, hopefully this is your turn! I too have stress with my job but i have been signed off recently and its been such a relief. I would be selfish and think of yourself, if you need the time away take it. I work at a college and feel like i am letting my students down sometimes but then other times i think i have colleagues and the whole place is not going to fall apart if i am absent for a few weeks! x

Lucie - that must have been such a relief, not too long now and you will be able to finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy xx

AFM i am slowly healing but belly button is unbelievably painful and has three huge knotted stitches in, there is no way my body is going to absorb them so i went to the doctors today and the nurse tried to pull them out and i screamed (and swore loudly and repeatedly) then burst into tears! The doc in the room next door came in to see what was happening and said i should go back to hospital to them surgically removed, great, but i was to leave it another few days before that was attempted. 

As for the WFI appointment that was very good and positive. My sister and I had our counselling with Marilyn and she was totally thrown because she had not realised that we were identical twins. She just asked us some questions and explained that i as the birth mother would be the legal mother and my sister would have no rights.It only took a bout 10 minutes max then my sister left and my husband came in and she pretty mush repeated herself asked my DH how he felt he said fine and that was it! Then my DH and i went into see Dr D'Angelo we talked about my surgery were still happy to use my sister as a donor, then my DH left and my sister came in. We got all her blood results back which were great with an AMH of 30 then she had an internal scan and everything is fine to go ahead. We have decided to cycle in the New Year mainly  because i have to heal and we can get Christmas out the way and sync our cycles then back to WFI on 3rd January for treatment protocol and drugs! I am extremely grateful with my sister in giving us this opportunity but i am very cautious, i was so excited the last 2 times and then crashed spectacularly to earth when they failed i cannot allow myself to build my hopes up too much


----------



## K jade

hi sian, 
you are totally right. luckily my colleague has now returned  so my workload has halved this week. 
I don't blame you for getting signed off. especially considering the surgery you have had. 
am glad your appointment went well. sounds like your sister has a great amh level so that's ideal. 

I had another scan yesterday. I think I have 9 follies now. all a good size. and lining was 9.3. so I did the trigger last night an EC is tomorrow morning which I am extremely nervous about! im hoping that cause I stimmed at such a low dose my quality will be good

does anyone have  any advice on what to take in for egg collection? I know I need a nightie which I will have to buy as I don't own one


----------



## Natsel

Hi kjade , I took a nighty slippers dressing gown , sandwiches crisps and a cold drink for after , they like you to have a cuppa and  a biscuit afterwards but I took a buffet !  . Also my kindle. 

Good luck xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks Nat 

, well EC all done. 
I got 8 eggs which I'm pleased about seeing as this was technically an IUI Protocol 
For anyone worried about EC don't. I felt absolutely nothing and was pleasantly out for the count 
The Dr's and nurses were amazing 
X


----------



## Natsel

Great news Kjade. Glad it went well.  Fingers crossed for the next step x


----------



## K jade

Thanks nat
Just double checking, I start the cyclogest tonight yes?? I don't wait till transfer?


----------



## pontsian

Congrats Jade! 8 is a marvellous number, fingers crossed you get some good embies


----------



## Lucieloos

That's brilliant news Jade! 8 is a great number, I also got 8 on my most recent cycle with them and look at me now! Yes you need to start cyclogest tonight!

Pont, so happy things are moving forward for you. Your sister has a brilliant AMH and so hopefully you will get a good number of eggs. Really excited for you to get started in Jan.


----------



## K jade

Thanks ladies 
I'm really nervous for the call tomorrow....  
I'm guessing that's normal


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh yes the calls are so nerve wracking! Keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## K jade

Thanks lucie

In the last hour or so I've began feeling very nauseaus 
Like I want to vomit 
Could this be a side effect of the pain releif..


----------



## Lucieloos

It could be Jade, your body has been through a lot just rest up and take it easy.


----------



## Natsel

Yes kjade start the pesseries, I was fine after the initial ec but if it's any consulation  by the evening I felt terribly sick for the rest of the night . 
Sorry I didn't reply earlier , these bloody metformin tablets I'm on are playing my system right up , I'm best pals with my toilet the last two days !


----------



## happylass14

Great news Jade! I always found the updates the worst part of treatment. Pure torture!


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies. 5 have fertilised normally so pleased with that. Will keep u all posted. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news Jade well done!


----------



## pontsian

Jade - 5 is excellent news! do you plan on having one or two transferred? x


----------



## Natsel

Well done jade , that's brilliant .

I was wondering ladies , do you ever feel lonely on this journey. Me and my partner haven't told either sides of our family ( personal choice ) although a few close friends know . It's suddenly hit me tonight with Christmas coming up and everyone planning Christmas do's , party's etc I'm sat here thinking I've got to go through this FET , I haven't got a clue what happens , I'm waiting round for this scratch and I'm in limbo . I'm not normally one to be feeling sorry for myself , but I've been really poorly these last few days with the metformin to try and help my pcos and egg quality . 
Tonight I'm on my own and I feel really lonely , don't get me wrong my partners been great from the start of the icsi journey , but let's face it , it's us women that have to bear the brunt of it .


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes natsel I know what you mean. We were going through treatment / tests for over 2 years and it was hard. I found I couldn't do it all by myself and ended up telling my parents and brother and then later also a couple of other family members and a few close friends. I couldn't have gone through the ectopic and numerous failures that we had without telling a soul. I haven't told anybody at work though but I quite like having that place to go away from IVF and all the treatment. I wouldn't want people asking about it all the time there but it was nice to be able to talk to family and friends when I needed to. Have you thought about telling anybody?


----------



## K jade

Nat I agree it's so hard when people don't know. I've told my close friends as I needed their support but the family thing is so tricky

We spend quite a lot of time with Dh parents, they are retired and depend on us quite a bit for company 
They know nothing. Not even that we r trying. Last week when they came I had to sneak all my drugs into the toilet and jack up lol 
It's tough cause I don't feel at liberty to tell them as they are not my parents 

I also find x mas so so  tough. Me and Dh both feel anxious again about it looming. We have decided to probably just have a quiet one. Just the two of us. Tell either set of parents we are with the other lol 

Definitely be kind to yourself 
Xx


----------



## K jade

Oh and I so get what u mean about missing out on parties etc. It's a different world compared to what normal people are living in. I feel so  adrift at times. 
Just keep thinking about that big glass of wine u can have when this whole journey is over x


----------



## Natsel

The closest I've told my mum was about a year ago when I said I'm not on any form of contraception . We've been trying for 4.5 years now I've been through numerous tests ,  clomid and now this . 
The only reason why I haven't told my mum is that she's not in the best of health and my dad has Parkinson's so mums his carer , my mum blames herself for me having pcos , she seems to think it was something she did when she was carrying me . (Eye roll ) so for me to tell her what I've been through would break her heart and I don't want that . 
My oh parents if they knew then I would feel my parents would have to know . So it's a catch 22 .
My best friends know which helps but one of my friends have suffered a miscarriage a few weeks ago at 11 weeks so it's been tough . I had to tell her about the ivf , which I think helped her , but then brought it all back for me . 
I feel the more people you tell , the more expectation of you there is . 
This will be my first dry Christmas since I was about 12 so maybe I should celebrate that 😂😂
Thanks ladies it's good to vent . 
Jade your right , I need to be kind to myself xx


----------



## K jade

hi ladies 
I had the call this morning, 4 are doing very well , so its a day 5 transfer.  they are hoping they will go to blast
I was extremely nervous for the call this morning , much more so than Saturdays call. 
but I feel pleased and relieved too. the embryologist sounded positive. 

ive heard that pomegranate juice is good for implantation. anyone else try this?

nat hope your feeling better. its so hard isn't it. I have a few friends who I confide in and they have been great. but ultimately nothing can take away from how hard all this is. sending you best wishes. I very much hope will get your bfp this side of Christmas. xx


----------



## Lucieloos

That's great news Jade not much longer now! Good luck for Wednesday. 

Hope you're ok natsel.


----------



## K jade

ive just had a missed call from heath. I have tried to call back the clinic  but think they are on lunch. 

im a bit worried as I wasn't expecting a call from them today. from what I remember I was going to get a call tomorrow morning with my ET time. there was no voicemail. 
worrying now something has happened to my embies...?

did anyone else get a call the day before they were due for ET...?

the only other possibility is it was someone else from the heath hospital  calling me about something work related... 


**** all OK it was the embryologist confirming the ET time. I couldn't bear having that missed call and not knowing what it was about so I hunted down the phone number of the lab online ! don't think the embies were checked today so the next update will be tomorrow *****


----------



## Lucieloos

Did you find out what they wanted Jade?


----------



## K jade

Yeh it was just my ET time. 
Bit sad as due to work commitments DH can't come with me  

Lucie is see you had 12 week scan! Fantastic news! X


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh that's a shame Jade make sure you take some good pics for him to see as you will get to see the embryos on screen beforehand and ask for a print of the ultrasound once the embryo has been transferred. Good luck so excited for you. Yes we had our 12 week scan today and all went well apart from a naughty baby who was wriggling around too much for ages for the lady to do the measurements. Such a relief that's over with now.


----------



## K jade

I bet u are so happy and releived  

Can I put make up on today?? Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, sorry I don't know if it's too late now as only just read your message but no you aren't supposed to wear make up etc as embies super sensitive x


----------



## K jade

Just had transfer.
Not sure what to think. In short outta the 4, 2 have made  blasts . BB grade I think . 1 was a morula and the other didn't progress .
So I had one blast transferred and they are waiting till this afternoon to see if the other  can be froze.
Really really hoping it can. 

Is this good? I will be extremely disappointed if the second blast cannot be froze and is discarded, and I'm almost kicking myself that I should of pushed to have them both put back  
Embryologist said the reason they are in the early blast stage may because of the time I had them collected and the time they are being transferred.

anyway. Sorry for the ramble.i almost feel like why didn't they all make big fat super blasts. ?! Naive I know 

Lucie thanks for replying. TBH I did have a tiny amount of mascara on  as I look so scary without anything . Oh well xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Aww well done Jade and congrats on being pupo!!! It's the biggest drop off of embryos between day 3 and day 5 as they go through massive developmental changes at that stage so roughly only 50% make it so you are doing really well! Keeping my fingers crossed for the other one for you but just relax now you have a great little on on board x


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi ladies,

Sorry only just catching up on what's going on. Good Luck jade,  how are you feeling? 

I have had my first round of clomid, don't feel any different and haven't managed to get a positive OPK yet so watch this space. Had a bit of a meltdown last week where we spent quite a lot of time with some new borns, it was lovely but it's heartbreaking at the same time. We have booked a trip of a life time to go to South Africa in April. Chances are we wouldn't have been seen by then by the Heath (the lady I spoke to last week said expect to wait 9 months) so I need something to look forward to! Also got a new job last week so I start that after Christmas which may help my stress levels decrease a bit!


----------



## Natsel

Hey girls 

Lucieloos , massive congrats on your 12 week scan , I'm so happy for you both !! 

Kjade congrats on pupo fingers toes and everything else crossed . 

Mrsbura , I hope the clomid works for you . What dosage are you on ? 

Phoning the clinic tomorrow for the time I have to go Friday for my scratch at long last .

Is it more like a smear ? I presume I can eat and drink etc before I go wear make up 

Do I need to take a nighty ?


----------



## K jade

Thanks lucie. I'm just so dissapointed there is likely to be no frosties 
I feel that given there are supposedly no issues with me and we used DS I should have done much much better. Also given I stimmed at such a low dose eggs should have made better embies as potentially better quality. 
Also I really should have had a better fertilisation rate. I'm half wandering if it's the sperm. AGAIN! LOL 

natsel good luck with scratch 
Misbura hi! Really hope u hear something soon 

Xx


----------



## happylass14

Congrats on being PUPO Jade. Please don't beat yourself up if you don't get any Frosties -  it really is the exception rather than the rule. I know how disappointing it is but only 20% of blasts are suitable for freezing. We had about 26 blasts over 4 cycles and only ever got 4 in the freezer (weirdly 3 of those were from our final cycle). Also don't worry about the mascara. It's strong odours that can harm the embryos and you wouldn't get that from a tiny amount of mascara. 
Great news on your scan Lucie. Hopefully you can relax a little now. Hope you are feeling well. 
Natsel good luck with the scratch. Yes you can eat and drink normally. Are you having it done at WFI? I had one at WFI and needed a nighty as they took me in to the EC/ET room to do it. The other I had at CRGW and just wore my normal clothes as they did it in the nurses office in the chair that they do the dildocam in. 
Good luck with the Clomid Mrsbura!


----------



## Natsel

Cheers happy lass I'm going to WFI 

10.30 in e morning I have to go for 

will take a nighty and dressing gown then xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks happy. Your definatly right. 
God I worked myself into a state last night. Didn't sleep at all well and ended up crying and Generally got into a right mess. All this after ET when I'm supposed to be all relaxed and happy. How stupid am i 
I'm doing acupuncture tonight so hopefully that will help a bit
I think one of the reasons I was upset is cause if this doesn't work I'm down a  few lives by not having a FET.  But there's every chance with another fresh cycle I gues

Misbura your trip sounds like a wonderful idea. I went there myself years ago, it was beautiful.

Nat good luck for today Hun xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Don't stress Jade it really only does take one. Out of the 8 cycles I did I think only once I had leftovers to freeze. Like happy said it really is the exception and not the norm to have a freezer full of frosties. On both of my bfp cycles I only had the one decent embryo to transfer and no frosties. You have age on your side too. 

Natsel, good luck for today.


----------



## K jade

Thanks lucie, and everyone else who tried to talk some sense into me. 
Well they called..... and I have a frostie!!! 
My blast was good enough to freeze. 
I got off the phone and hugged the dog!! 
This journey totally messes with your head. At this rate I'm gonna end up committed to Whitchurch  

Nat hope today was OK 
Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls on the way for my scratch. Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Good luck natsel hope it goes ok.

Brilliant news on the frostie jade


----------



## K jade

How was yesterday Nat? 

Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hey ladies. 
Not the nicest experience but it's done now. Unfortunately due to unforseen circumstances.(not related to me)  I didn't go down till 12.15 so was totally fed up by the time I had it done and wanted it over. 
Touch wood I've had no bleeding after which they said might happen. 
I have to wait for my next af which I'm hoping won't be too long away. Then back for a scan and to start the tablets. 

How are you jade?


----------



## K jade

glad it went OK nat. ive heard its really painful . not looking forward to it if its something I ever have to have done. 

im OK. NOT enjoying the 2WW needless to say . 
I feel totally normal and how I usually do this time of the month so not really sure what to think. xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Glad you have got that over with natsel, I actually screamed out during my scratch lol.

Jade, I had hardly any symptoms before my bfp. Are you an early tester?


----------



## K jade

I usually test a day early but not massively early. 
I have this usual weird feeling of fullness in my pelvis, and like all the blood is wobbling around in there LOL. Not even sure if that makes sense. 
Like a big balloon!!!
xx


----------



## K jade

Well I'm feeling very negative indeed. Zero pregnancy symptoms and all pre af symptoms. Today is the usual headache I always get before af
I'll continue with the meds and try and hold out till test day.. 

Thinking ahead, will WFI try and do something different next time,? Immunes, scratch etc? 
I don't seem to have be getting anywhere with just straightforward tx as embies just aren't sticking at sll

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade pregnancy symptoms are the same as pre af symptoms so don't give up. I also had a bad headache with my first bfp. They don't normally offer immune testing until 3 failed ivfs I'm not sure if iuis are included but worth asking.


----------



## K jade

thanks hun,
I admit im terrible at giving up during the 2ww
what about a scratch, I noticed you and natsel had one, although was your private?.
xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes mine was private at crgw it cost just over £100 I think or maybe £150ish so that's an option for you. It didn't work for me and I didn't bother again but it's all worth a try. I think at WFI it's normally 3 times for the scratch as well although natsel didn't have to wait so again worth asking. 

Make sure you stock up on frers to test don't use cheapies x


----------



## K jade

thanks lucie, 
yes I will defiantly push for it I think. if not I will use crgw
dumb question but a FRER is a first response .......?

I see you have an EDD , exciting!! xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Yes first response but the early result ones they are the best.

Yes got our edd at the 12 week scan, a little may baby x


----------



## Natsel

Hey kjade they offered me a scratch straight after my icsi fail in September but I had to wait a cycle first before having it so my time scale 

Failed icsi September 
Af October 
Scratch done cycle d21 
When November af shows up I will start treatment for the FET .


I brought a first response test frer one  . Kjade , it's horrible the 2 ww . 

Who's your consultant ?


----------



## happylass14

Jade I was offered a scratch at WFI before I even started treatment there. Though they knew I'd had 2 failed ETs(well actually 3 but I kept one quiet!) at CRGW. I declined at that point as I'd had one privately a few months earlier. They then offered me another after my 2nd failed ET there (which was actually my 5th failed ET in total) which I then had before the successful FET. I was also given Pred and Clexane before the last FET. I was told that they don't offer immunes testing but will treat empirically for it and, as I'd had so many failed transfers, they'd treat in the same way as recurrent miscarriage. 
Still keeping everything's crossed for you.


----------



## K jade

Thanks ladies, v. Helpful advice 
Nat I'm not sure tbh. Only every really seen nurses. It was Dr J the Indian lady who did my EC and ET and she was great 
Lucie thanks for clarifying. I think I've seen them in Asda, I'm 10dp5dt, OTD not till Wed. Seems an awfully long tww 
Happy thanks, I'm hoping they offer me that. If not I'll be asking. 
Hope everyone else ok
Nat are u doing fet before x mas? 
Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, I have a feeling the ones in asda are first response but not that early result ones. Try boots or superdrug. You are very patient waiting this long! I couldn't do it lol.


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls ..

My af turned up in the night .. Been up since 5.30 with tummy cramps oh the joys 

Yes kjade , I have to phone the clinic asap Monday morning and book in for a scan , I think I will have to go Monday as I need it between day 1/3 and tomorrow will be day 2 unless they book me in Tuesday . Then the process of FET starts .. Roughly worked out dates et will be around 12th December so test date will be smack on Xmas .

Don't know wether to laugh or cry .


----------



## happylass14

Jade I got my BFP at 10dp5d with a FRER t - just saying! 
Natsel - great news that your getting going. Not the best timing but I don't think there is ever a good time. I had ETD  fall on my birthday - twice! You could always test early or late if you want to avoid the date itself. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks happylass. Head down and get on with it. I can't remember if they scan every day or if it's just Monday Wednesday and Fridays


----------



## happylass14

Natsel I think it's every day for scans. They only do EC on certain days in order to avoid Sunday ET.


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies , BFN AGAIN. tested as I stared bleeding
totally devastated and really don't see myself ever getting a positive now


----------



## Natsel

Kjade I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm really sorry Jade don't lose hope though this is only your first attempt at IVF. Iui success rates are a lot lower. Hopefully they will be able to tweak your protocol for next time now they know how you respond


----------



## Natsel

Like lucieloos said , when you go back they should alter anything they think might help for your next cycle .

I've started the FET today but this time round I've had a scratch and although I won't be taking injections the first half of the cycle I will the second half this time . 

Take a few days out kjade and we will hear off you when your up to it xx


----------



## K jade

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## pontsian

So sorry to hear this KJade, take some time to grieve what might have been. You will get over this though and i am sure its just a matter of time and a few tweaks to get that BFP. Take care


----------



## K jade

Thanks Sian. How r u? Has your sister started stims? 

Feeling a bit better but so dissapointed. 

Ladies can anyone help, I had some thyroid tests done and my GP signed them off as normal. However for Fertility they are out of range. My actual thyroid hormone is very low signalling underactive. 
Shall I take this up with one of the WFI consultants or shall I arrange to see a private endocrinologist? 
My dp is kicking and screaming about seeing one privately as it's money.. 
Huge argument this morning  >:

Anyone have a dodgy thyroid and did WFI understand about how it affects things?


----------



## Natsel

Hi jade , glad your feeling a little better but understand how disappointed you are. 

Have you thought about getting a copy of the blood test results and taking them with you to WFI . 

when did you have them done at the gp . I remember one of the nurses saying that your bloods need to be repeated every three months at WFI so if this cycle fails for me then I have to have it all from scratch including repeat blood test.  

Maybe WFI could do them and address it accordingly ?


----------



## Lucieloos

There were 6 months between my IVF treatments at WFI and they didn't ask me to repeat bloods. 

Jade, thyroid function can definitely affect fertility. I would take the results to your follow up meeting with WFI and see what they have to say and take it from there.


----------



## happylass14

Jade I'm so very sorry to hear about the BFN. As Lucie says though - please don't give up hope. Take care of yourself and each other. I would definitely ask about the thyroid issue. You can always look to go private if you then don't get the answers you want. 
When I started at WFI they were doing bloods for viral screening (HIV, Hep B etc) every 3 months (which seemed really excessive as it's every 12 months at CRGW) but last going off there was over 3 months between my cycles and they didn't bother. Maybe they've changed their policy or maybe it depends who you see!


----------



## pontsian

Jade - i agree with the others, take all your info with you. I was open about having had one private round and they were interested and wanted all the info i had to try and give me the best chance. I feel at WFI they really do want to help us and are more than happy to take any extra info you can give. 

My sister has not started yet. We go back on the 3rd January for protocol and meds, but it will probably be another month till it all kicks off because we have to sync our periods. I am feeling very very apprehensive and i don't really expect it to work but at least I can look back and say I tried. My DH and I are talking about fostering with a view to adopt as an avenue we want to explore. I know I was always regret not having my own child but that is just something I am going to have to learn to live with but the idea of never having a child in my life is not something I want to live with and at least I can do something about that through adoption.


----------



## K jade

Thanks ladies 
Happy Yeh they have always tested me regularly for heb B etc. But wasn't sure about thyroid. But will definitely ask at my appointment. My gp agreed to print out all my tests. I'm sort of counting down the days to it really. Christmas is in the way and I have all my presents to buy and it's like a big hole in the head, when all I want is answers as to why I'm not getting pregnant lol.  I think I need to re write that Mariah Carey song!! 

Sian sorry your not feeling hopeful. I think after so many disapointments it's hard to feel positive isn't it. The success rates for DE are much higher though so does sound like you are in with a great shot. 
I know what u mean about exploring other options. Me and DP have been thinking the same. Over 5 years now and feels like we have been on this road  too long

Nat hope things are going well. That's tough test date will be x mas. But I'm keeping everything crossed for u that it will be the best Christmas ever 

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks jade .

I hope you get the answers you want . 

I'm ok scans not until Friday , then if all ok will be having et the following week .


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls , we've all been a Bit quiet lately . 
Went for my scan today my lining is 7.4 mm at the thinnest and 8.5 at the thickest . 

I'm now on tablets injections and pesseries , ET is Wednesday 

How is everyone ?


----------



## K jade

Hi Nat it has been quiet! 
Glad things are on track for your fet. It sounds much easier than a full cycle. I'm itching to get on with mine now. Jan can't come quick enough 

Hope everyone is ok
Happy I'm wandering if your LO has arrived


----------



## Natsel

Hi jade it does seems to be better . 

I'm finding the injections painful. It's OK going in but for the rest of the evening all around the injection area stings and hurts when you touch it.


----------



## K jade

Nat I know uve mentioned before but what meds r u on? Just trying to get an idea of what to expect 
Also when u had your follow up after your first cycle who did u see?


----------



## Natsel

I saw the consultant when I went back , who I saw originaly back when it all started I think his name is dr gerber , but not 100% sure if that's how it's spelt . 

This as you know  is my first FET 

I've been takin estradiol tablets since cd2 started off at 1 a day , now I'm up to 3 
When I went for my scan Friday cd 13 I started the cyclogest pesseries twice a day I'm also on 25 mg of Lubion injections .

Wednesday is cd 18 when I'm having the ET 

Test date 28 th December .


----------



## MISSJANEO

Hi ladies is anyone at Neath im currently in TWW. My OTD is 14th but I have just got my period so its game over for me. I will be doing FET in February next year.


----------



## Tink27

Hi ladies, hoping it's ok to join you on this board. I've just had my 2nd failed ivf. Managed to get 4 Frosties on our last cycle though so going for fet in February hopefully. They have advised I have the endo scratch this time, praying it works. After having 3 natural ectopics and 2 failed ivf hope kinda disappears a bit. I'm at neath too missjaneo xx


----------



## K jade

Hi miss janeo and tink. Sorry about the Bfns 
Tink sounds like u have had a very tough time  . I've had a few failures now too but some were iui. I know what u mean ive really been scraping the barrel for any hope the last couple of weeks 
Thats great u are getting a scratch, and that u have a good few frosties. I'm hoping they'll offer me a scratch too for my fet, if not I'll do it privately 

Miss janeo I think we're all a bit of a mix here of Heath Cardiff and neath 

Nat all the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## MISSJANEO

Does anyone know if you can pay for any extras such as embryo glue at WFI.

My transfer was extremely painful last time. I have unicornuate Uterus which is basically 1/2 a womb and its quite high up and has a number of bends in it so transfer takes ages and hurts like hell. 

Im not even sure the embryo was placed in correct place because I couldn't keep still because it hurst so much and took almost hour and a half

I wanna ask if I can be sedated for transfer I don't mind paying for it


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls .
Hello to the ladies joining, sorry to hear you've had a tough time tinks , it's awful sad what we have to go through . 

Missjaneo , I'm having my treatment on the nhs , I was told via another lady they use embryo glue on everyone , but don't quote me on that .
That must have been awful , surly taking it that long they would offer some form of sedation . 

Thanks jade , not looking forward to tomorrow at the min , until I know they egg has defrosted ok . I made friends with a lady on another site , who was having her FET transfer yesterday she was going to be my cycle buddy , but her egg didn't make it , she only had one egg like me . 

Can't help feeling down about it all xx


----------



## K jade

Miss Janeo that sounds awful I'm so sorry u had such a difficult transfer. I would definitely speak to them about what they can do differently next time. They should be able to make some changes for u. I've heard of people going under for transfer so it definitely can b done. 

Nat sorry your feeling down. I also only have one frostie so feel the same. 
I would have thought being an NHS clinic WFI really would only freeze the best embies, ones they would be confident will survive,  and anything less would be discarded. As it costs money to prepare u for a FET, which would be wasted if u ended up with nothing to transfer. 
Xx


----------



## Natsel

Your right jade that makes total sense. I believe some cells can be lost through the thawing process so like you say only the best would be frozen. Its a blastocyst so I'm hoping it will be OK xx


----------



## Tink27

Kjade- yeah I'm happy they have offered me the scratch, not looking forward to it though, I've heard it can be quite uncomfortable. Just got to wait for af to arrive now to book in, hopefully should be hear end of December. I'm a very impatient person, I think that's what I find most difficult about this whole process.

Missjaneo- your transfer sounds awful, I would definitely ask about sedation if I were you. Neath have never mentioned embryo glue to me but I think I may ask when I go in for my endo scratch, anything is worth a try in my eyes. 

Natsel- hope tomorrow goes well for you, I agree with jade too, Wfi would only freeze embies that would make the thaw surely. You'll be in the 2ww in no time. Good luck 🍀Xxx


----------



## Natsel

Tinks , I had an endo scratch last month , there not the nicest you feel discomfort for literally 15/20 seconds and it's over . 

Any questions feel free to ask and I will try my best to answer them xx


----------



## Natsel

All done girls the embryo is checked in to hotel. Womb. It survived the thaw at 90%. Now it's the waiting game.  Xx


----------



## K jade

Well done Nat. Rest up and take it easy
Fingers crossed this is the start of a happy 9 months x


----------



## Tink27

Congrats natsel, that's fab news. Love the hotel womb too, that made me chuckle 😂 Do they grade the embryos with fet? When's your otd?xx


----------



## Natsel

I don't know I just wanted to hear the embryo had thawed ok .  all I know is that's it's a 5 day blastocyst. Test date 28th December.  Xx


----------



## Tink27

Hope the time goes quickly for you, at least with it being Xmas it might take your mind off it a bit. I can't wait for my fet now, never have I wanted Xmas to come and go so badly xx


----------



## Natsel

Same here tink . 

I've never wanted Xmas over so quick , I love Xmas .

Im working till Xmas eve and have a few days off over Xmas . 

Plan to just chill when I can , keep myself warm and read my kindle and sleep when I need to!


----------



## K jade

I can so relate. I'm desperate to get X mas out the way. I want to have my follow up then crack on with my fet asap
Nat that sounds like a good 2ww plan to me!!


----------



## Natsel

Jade when is  your follow up ? Xx 

Hopefully you will be on a short  protocol FET


----------



## Tink27

Natsel what's the difference between long and short protocol with fet?xx


----------



## K jade

its just after xmas. 
then hopefully ill be starting my FET with next af at the end of Jan. the asked if I wanted to do FET sooner, but I feel I need a good chat with the dr really as done 3 cycles with no luck. 

Tink im not sure myself. but I don't fully understand the different between long and short protocol full stop ha!


----------



## Natsel

I will explain the short protocol the best I can .

Day 1 of your cycle you phone the clinic and book in for a scan between cd1 to 3  , this is to check the lining of the womb is coming away .

Your then giving tablets to take to thicken the lining of the womb . I started on 1 a day and then every 4th day upped it , until I reached 3 tablets a day . 

Cd 13 I went back for a scan . Your lining has to be over 7mm , if it's reached that stage or more , you start with the cyclogest pesseries , I also had to add in a lubion injection . 

Because I had a 5 day blastocyst I had to start the pesseries and injections 5 days before the ET , then the 6 th day I had the transfer . 

If you have a 3 day egg , you would start the pesseries 3 days before and then the transfer on the 4th day 

They have to match your body to the same stage with FET as if you were doing a  fresh cycle 

Cd 18 I had the ET , now I just continue with my tablets injection and pesseries till my test date 

If positive I keep on going with them if not I stop the progesterone . 


Long protocol you start on day 21 of your period you have to de reg ( which I don't know what that means ) use nasal spray etc but it takes a longer period of time . 

Where as my FET cycle is only taking 2.5 weeks not including the otd 


Hope this helps a bit xx


----------



## pontsian

Congrats on being PUPO Nat! keeping everything crossed that this is you time, take care xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Sian .

I'm ok , just a raging headache 👎🏽 x


----------



## Tink27

Thanks natsel that has explained it for me, I hope I'm on the short one like you, 2 1/2 weeks sounds good xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - just a cheeky question if that's ok? We were referred today for IUI with WFI. Any ideas how long the current waiting list is for IUI? If not - what's the average waiting time for IVF at the moment? I know it changes a lot there. Good luck to everyone currently cycling X


----------



## K jade

Nat that's really helpful thanks. 

Bethannora I cant be sure exactly , when I was first referred to this clinic many moons ago, waiting times were horrendous. 
they really really improved when the neath clinic opened in 2014 and I think the wait for IUI is even less that ivf. 
I don't think itll be long ... a few months maybe, but don t quote me on that


----------



## bethannora

Thanks K Jade


----------



## K jade

give reception a ring I'm sure they'll give u a rough idea x


----------



## Tink27

Bethannora I'm with Wfi in neath, i was referred end of March, had my first appointment in June and they let me start on my next af which was July. I was expecting a long wait but it was really quick. Good luck 🍀

Jade are you going to see if they will give you an endo scratch before your fet? Im really praying the fet will be our bfp, and for you too. I've read that people eat Brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice after transfer for helping with implantation, have you tried that? I don't know whether it's a load of rubbish but I might give it a go xx


----------



## Mrs_mc

Hi Ladies, I got referred to WFI in October and had my first appointment on 17th November. Starting long protocol in January. So nervous but excited too 😆😩


----------



## Natsel

Aww ladies I need some reasurrence. 

Wednesday I had my transfer so I'm 4dp5dt , I've had a headache which comes and goes since the day after the transfer , today I gave af like cramps and a back ache , I feel like I do a few days before my af turns up .

My last failed cycle I bled at 7dp5dt I already feel disheartened , feeling like this . 

I'm not due to test till the 28th of Dec . I'm not buying a test this time until the day before my otd , if I get that far .


----------



## K jade

Nat annoyingly pre af symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms are totally identical, whatever symptom your having now could be a sign of either, also the progesterone causes cramps, as does implantation 
It's so frustrating isn't it 
The 2ww really is the worst isn't it. 
U are definitely still very much in the game xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Jade. We can't win can win   xx


----------



## K jade

Nat it sucks doesn't it. Keep your eye on the prize. It could very well be implantation 

Mrs mc welcome. Wow you've had a quick wait! It was 2 years for me back in 2012 when I was referred. Can't believe how much they've speeded things up
Good luck with your journey. U at neath or UHW? 
X


----------



## pontsian

Nat, definitely not game over yet. As Jade says a lot of early pregnancy signs are similar to AF. try and stay positive   xx


----------



## Tink27

Nat  I've got everything crossed for you. This game is so cruel! Like the others said try stay positive, I know how hard it is when all we've been used to is fails, hang in there   Xxx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies I'm 5dp5dt now. Have sore boobs tired and aches and pains down below. Same as af really except for the tiredness. 
Hope your all ok 

Mrs MC welcome to the group. I've just done the short protocol fet. The girls were asking what the difference is between Long and short protocol. Did the doctors give you any idea what you have to do xx


----------



## K jade

nat im really hoping this is a good sign for you.  I have a good feeling! keep positive
xxxx


----------



## Natsel

Well tomorrow will be 7dp5dt that's when I started bleeding last time. Just really nervous it's going to happen again xx


----------



## Natsel

Still have an underlying headache, sore boobs now have what feels like a stitch in my left hand side and watery discharge .


----------



## Lucieloos

The 2ww is a nightmare natsel which is why I test early and get it out of the way. I find it starts messing with my mind otherwise and I would rather know even if it is a bfn. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## K jade

Nat it Blxxdy sucks the 2ww and u are doing really well. Is there anything relaxing u can do this evening? Aside from a hot bath and glass of wine lol. Favourite programme maybe? 

Lucie can't remember fully, but did u do the hidden infection screening? If so would u recommend?


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, yes I did the hidden infections just and dh and I took all the antibiotics and I would always start my stimm cycle with a week or so of antibiotics just incase. It's hard to say if I recommend it or not as a lot of doctors don't agree with the concept of hidden infections and I have no idea whether the antibiotics helped with anything but for me I was glad I did it as it was another thing ticked off the list. I probably would only have wondered otherwise.


----------



## K jade

So do u have to do the antibiotics each time before a cycle. Or is it just one course? X


----------



## Lucieloos

You do an initial 3 week course and then I read some people took them before each cycle just to make sure inflammation was down before transfer so I decided to do that as well just incase but I don't think you necessarily have to.


----------



## K jade

Ah right I see. It's something I have been considering. I know what u mean about a list. I've got one in my notebook with every test possible on there! The hidden infection one just seemed quite easy and wouldn't cost a fortune, so I think I'll go for it. 
Hope all is well with u xx


----------



## Natsel

Lucieloos lovely  to hear from you , how's you and baby doing ? 

Well I've made it to 7dp5dt no spotting   phew 

Headache slowly wearing off , a few twinges here and there still 

8.15 am this morning I had a piece of toast for my breakfast 
8.45 I was dry heaving over the toilet 

Weather it was nerves because I thought I was going to start spotting or something else ..


----------



## Natsel

Jade , I'm not doing too bad , I'm working in the day and I try my best to relax in evening , I have my iPad so read watch tv , pop on here . 

Working 9/2 tomorrow then doing the Xmas food shop 

My otd is 28th but will be testing with a frer on the 27th if all goes well .


----------



## Natsel

Hey ladies it's a Bfn for me. I will phone the clinic tomorrow morning. Does anyone know what will happen next. My first ivf I bled before test date. This time I haven't had a bleed. So will it take a few days after I've stopped the drugs?


----------



## K jade

Nat I'm so gutted for u I really am.  
When u call the clinic they should invite u in for an appointment with the consultant before going again, to see if they can do anything different next time 

Be kind to yourself. This process is just brutal at times. Sending u love and strength xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm so sorry natsel. If it's bfn tomorrow they will probably tell you to stop taking the progesterone and then you should get a bleed within a week or so. They will arrange a follow up appointment for you where you can discuss your next round. Big hugs   It's such a hard process to go through.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Jade. It's bloody awful just in limbo now. Waiting for a period which I know will be heavy and painful and miserable because of all the extra drugs. Just can't believe I've got to go through the whole process again. We don't have any frozen now so it will be my second fresh cycle. I think I will have to have a few months break. I had my fresh cycle September. Scratch Nov and fet December. Need some time to get over it all. I think I will wait a few weeks for my follow up. I need time to clear my head and it's my birthday in 3 weeks don't think I can take anymore depressing news before that. 
Thanks lucieloos. I hope my body will be kind to me. Take care of yourself and baby bump. 

Xxx


----------



## K jade

Your body has certainly been through a lot in the last few months.  Your right to take a break. Be kind to yourself, eat nice food, have a drink, I always find buying some new clothes helps me 
Failed cycles are the worst, it's hard to imagine ever getting there but u will xxx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Jade. I'm sure I will have a glass of wine some treats and a hot bath!  Thanks for your support girls. Will keep in touch though. This board has been a life line in a lonely place and time in which only certain people understand xxx


----------



## Tink27

I'm so sorry to hear your news natsel, I defo think a glass of wine and a hot bath will do you good. Keep your chin up, our time will come soon I'm sure of it, for all of us xxx


----------



## pontsian

Aw Nat I am really sorry to hear this. I think you are doing the right thing by taking time out. Enjoy your wine and bath and take care xx  

Not much going on with me. My family arrive on Thursday and appointment at WFI a week today to get going again. Still don't feel optimistic and on top of it all I m now dragging my sister in with me. I just know its going to be tough for her because she really wants to help but i am really not at all hopeful. I think it mainly stems from me not being in charge or control of the whole process this time. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies . Just feel so guilty.  It seemed a decent blastocyst,  it survived the thaw , I had more drugs a scratch , it's like it was all done for me , my body still can't get it right.  You sit and rack your brains what might have gone wrong . I'm no doctor but I'm wondering if my body is rejecting the embryo,  thinking it's an antibodie . It's so frustrating because I don't know what else can be done.


----------



## K jade

Nat I can so relate, that's exactly how I felt after my failure last month. I was so so angry and upset at my body (and still am). 
Often it's just a numbers game and a case of persevering. Many ladies go for immune suppressants and often that's the missing link.  I think WFI do immune treatement empirically (someone correct me if I'm wrong,) 
Getting good embies is half the battle and you've cracked that no problem  so now it's a case of getting implantation (for u and me!)


----------



## Lucieloos

It's nothing that you've done wrong natsel. The most common reason that ivf doesn't work is because whilst the blast might look good more often then not it has a chromosomal defect which you can't tell by looking at it. This means that it either won't implant or will sadly end in miscarriage. There is nothing you can do about it you just have to wait for the perfect blast and then it will all fall into place so don't go blaming yourself. 

Pont, wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. Really hope it works out for you.


----------



## happylass14

Oh Natsel I'm so very sorry. Please don't beat yourself up as, as others have said, there is very often no rhyme nor reason to it. The embie that actually stuck for us was apparently the poorest quality of the 11 we'd had put back. 
As Jade said WFI gave me Pred/Clexane empirically so definitely worth asking. 
Take lots of time to get your head around things, lots of treats are the order of the day. Take care x


----------



## Natsel

Thanks ladies,  I've started to bleed now,  great end to the year. 

They haven't made me an appointment to go back , told me  to phone in the new year  xx 

Will keep popping back and forth though 

Take care xx


----------



## K jade

how you doing Nat?

hope you managed to have a restful new year. 

have you called them? 
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey ladies,

Looks like I've missed some ups and downs over the past 6 weeks or so. How is everyone coping?

I had my first consultation this morning, we had a scan and bloods taken, then they asked if we were in a rush, we said no... then had my treatment plan given to me today too! It's all moved very fast, I only got the call for my appointment on 23rd December. 

We are going for an antagonist (sp?) protocol, which sounds like there are scans nearly every other day to start with. Due to start around the 26th... never have I wanted my period to arrive so quickly!


----------



## K jade

Misbura that's amazing. wow WFI they  are so quick these days. that's exciting to be getting going soon
which consultant did you see?
im due to see Dr D this week for my follow up review , has anyone had experience with her?
ive only seen her briefly, she seems lovely,  hopefully she can come up with some answers for me..


----------



## Mrsbura

I think they expedited us due to my liver but I am not complaining at all! 

My appointment details said I was seeing a Dr Art, but I don't remember who we actually saw as it all happened so fast and the lady introduced herself and I forgot it straight away. She had sort of red bobbed hair, she was really nice and made us feel really at ease. 

What do you think they will plan for you this time? Do you have anything frozen? I was surprised when they said only 1 in 10 couples get an embryo to freeze, I just assumed it was almost guaranteed, so naive.


----------



## Natsel

I'm doing OK thanks jade,  still bleeding,  just Want it all over .

Going on the 24th of Jan for the follow up . 

I believe I have to wait 3 cycles before I have to start again.  But if it's any longer I'm debating Wether to leave it,  till the end if the year if I'm given a choice.  

Thanks for asking. How are you?  Xx


----------



## K jade

ah yes Mr C Art! all my letters say his name, but I've never actually met him , i'm not sure he's real LOL
yes I have a frostie and all being well it will be transferred next month.  they also gave me that stat as well, that it was only about 1 in 10. which surprised me as that seems vey low and frosties don't seem that unusual judging by women on this site who have FETs. 

Nat I think with WFI you can take as long as you need. after my DH was told he'd never have a bio child, we took quite a bit of time out to decide what to do. we got back in touch with them and they were fine for us to pick things up when we were ready. 
xx


----------



## Natsel

I didn't know that about fet , like you said jade lots of people on here have them .


----------



## lornam1989

Evening ladies,

Thought I would join in on the conversations. I'm currently waiting for a date to have treatment planning for a FET.

Had an initial consultation on the 28/12 and was told I should be seen in the next 4-6 weeks 😬 Have 3 Frosties grade BB, BA and AC.

Good luck on your journeys I know how hard it is xx


----------



## pontsian

Hi all, 

Nat - hope you are OK and your appointment in January gives you some answers and a plan for next time. 

MrsBura - I have seen Dr D'Angelo several times and she is great. She comes across as genuinely interested, helpful and honest. She wil tell you straight what she thinks are your options and is extremely knowledgeable when I bombarded her with questions. I too have Dr Art on all my letter and like Jade says I wonder whether he exists! Good luck xx

Jade - good luck with your FET. 

Lornam - Hi and welcome, congrats on your daughter, fingers crossed the FET is just as successful xx 

AFM - Had my consultation on Tuesday with my twin and DH. It was all going well and we signed loads of paperwork, my sister and I were given our prescriptions, my sister was shown how to inject all her meds and then we weighed    my sister and I had the same BMI of 30.3 and its all been postponed and we have both me told to lose a stone each! I guess it was all the Christmas over indulgence as my weight has never been an issue before! We were both very embarrassed and disappointed (and a little ****** cos at this point the appointment had taken nearly 2 hours!) So with strict instructions to lose weight we go back on February 14th. Its only a 6 week delay so I am not hugely disappointed plus i knew i had put on  some weight  that i needed to shift so we have both stocked up on vitamins and are joining slimming world. Fingers crossed I can shift some of it!


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Pont,
I think I may have seen you on Tuesday! 
What is your plan to lose the bit of weight? At least you have an appointment to use as your goal to see how far you get. 

AFM, hubby got a call today to say he needs to go back for another blood test. Apparently he was showing traces of hepatitis. Not sure really what it means but they have said he can go back first thing on Monday. 

Also, I noticed in the clinic they have leaflets for the meditation music, just passing on that I searched for the music on Deezer, and it's there. I've been listening to the tracks for the past day, don't think it will help but I'm going to try everything I can think of to prepare my body ready for the stimming.


----------



## pontsian

MrsBura - LOL, really? the waiting was quite busy when we got there about 11 and we probably did stick out being identical twins and my DH with all his curly hair!  Say hi next time   
Hope your DH's blood tests go OK tomorrow and its nothing to worry about. 
I have never done any time of meditation or acupuncture whilst doing IVF but a number of women I have come across on here have and swear by it. Let me know how you get on because I could probably do with de-stressing! 
As for losing the weight, back to slimming world for me on Tuesday, i am lucky that the group is only 5 mins walk from my house also when i did it before i lost 2 stone so I know it works if i stick to it plus my sister and I are very competitive so we should shift some of it by Feb and then keep going. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## K jade

Oh Sian poor u. I can so relate having consumed five massive boxes of chocolates all to myself over Xmas. A stone is virtually nothing you'll get there in no time. 

Loram welcome good luck with your FET. 

Misbura oh I'm sorry to hear that, let us know how it goes tomorrow 

Had my review at WFI and Dr was positive, said my embies were good and everything about the cycle went well. Apart from no bfp. 
Starting my meds for FET at next AF. will be on Prognova this time and  adding injectable  progesterone as that seems to be an issue with me. I definitely don't absorb the cyclogest .. Here 's hoping...


----------



## Mrsbura

DH went back yesterday, they said if it comes back positive again we can't have treatment at WFI and we will have to be referred elsewhere! I'm really hoping that it was just an anomaly and that it comes back clean this time, not even sure where another treatment location is?

I am having progesterone injections too kjade, I hope it makes the difference for you. At least the rest of the cycle was good. 
When does it look like you will start up again?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## K jade

oh msbura im really sorry. fingers crossed this is just a bump in the road and the next one comes back clear. as if we don't get enough obstacles  on this journey  

xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Arhhh! Hubby has been ringing for two days for the results of the tests. Today they said that they have "misplaced" his sample so he has to go back in again on Monday to do it again!

Doesn't give me much hope that they will put the right embryos back in if they just lose a blood test. 

I am so annoyed! Grrrr

What's new with everyone else? Any weekend plans?


----------



## lornam1989

Oh no! That's not good mrsbura, they always seem to make mistakes/excuses. 

I'm currently on day 11 of AF, normally they last 5 days and I can't get into my GP till the end of next week :/ 
No news on our FET dates so just chilling out and enjoying the stress free time.

Have a good weekend all!!

Xx


----------



## kimijack

hi all 

New here , so looking for some fertility chat buddies...

Well, where do i start ....

our journey has just begun even thou i feel like it's not lol

had first appointment today with crgw all really great there and had a lovely consultant which helps..

were looking at egg sharing and been through screening tests just awaiting chromosome and blood grouping now 
seems like all the waiting will take forever..

Amh came back at 28.2 which was brill for me anyway and Fsh of 3.7  all happy this end so far so good 
other half had semen analysis today  boderline 44mil but doc seems to think Icsi will help has anyone been here before??

would be fab to chat to others in same situation.

Thanks all   ****babydust to all  ***


----------



## welsh_88

Hi Kim I'm new too this is my first post so would be happy to chat /share my experience as it goes along I'm at wales fertility institute I start my injections on the 27th of the month and I'm booked in for two scans appropriate date for egg collection is 22nd of Feb I'm on the long protocol I'm not too sure how they decide what to put you on ? 
Would like to say hi to everyone else and wish you all the best of luck with your journeys 
Does anyone know about the single egg transfer policy there? I had one failed Ivf a few years ago but I pushed two after they started the single egg thing they wasn't too happy but agreed and I signed some forms in the end it didn't matter as only 1 made it to transfer just wondering if anyone else has had more than 1? I'm NHS funded and this is my last go so really would like two 
Any help would be appreciated 
X


----------



## K jade

misbura grrrrrrrr that's really not good. best of luck for today and I hope you hear swiftly about whats what and get on with treatment asap 

hi kimijack, this tread is for  WFI  the NHS clinic, but there is a thread for crgw also under the Wales section. there's also an egg sharers thread too under the Donor conception section. Best of luck x

Welcome welsh88 Im sure you can push for a double transfer, WFI are quite flexible and im sure there were a few ladies on this thread not long ago who had double transfers despite being under 35. 

loram im also doing a FET , should be starting meds at the end of the month all being well
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Welsh_88, I may be starting on the same day depending on when AF shows! I range from a 25 day to 31 day cycle, day 28 lands on 26th Jan, but I reckon this month she will be mean and come a bit later. I think they assess your history to decide whether they are going to do Long/Short protocol, I'm on short due to my liver condition. They are worried about over-stimulating and therefore putting excess strain on the liver. Although Long/short doesn't sound much time difference between the two as they estimated my EC would be around 14th Feb!


Natsel - How are you doing? Hope you are ok xxx 
KimiJack - Good luck with your journey!
K Jade -  What the date you are planning on starting?
Lorna - 11 days! You poor thing. Have you managed to get an appointment now? Can you not ring up for an "emergency GP" appointment. You know the ones they reserve that you have to call up at 8am on the day?
Pointsian - how is your slimming world going?


To anyone else I have missed - hope you are ok and all staying positive!


----------



## K jade

I'm also due to start 27th!! Brilliant!  Let's hope we all get our BFPs


----------



## Mrsbura

Woohooo how great would that be.

Have you got all your drugs already? They gave me my prescription list, but I said I didn't want to take it with me and I would pick it up on the day of my baseline scan, now wondering whether I should have taken it just incase they don't have everything in stock in the pharmacy on baseline day.

Probably stressing about nothing!


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade & mrsbura thank you how mad we are all starting on the samd day its nice to biddy with others....where are you both from? I'm from cwmbran but moved to Abertillery way now

I didnt have any scans at last appointment they asked me the first day of my last period which was 7th jan and told me to start injections on 27th i picked up all the medication then and worked out you get 11 days out of 1 bottle of buserelin but one bottle they gave me goes off on the 31st Jan! So i might need to get more at some point i dont think they will run out so you should be fine to pick it up at your scan 
I've been booked in for scans on the 10th and 7th of February and estimated egg collection 22nd 

I emailed the clinic with regards to The s.e.t policy so will try and push for two ( if I'm lucky enough to get two ) 

I just feel like i want to give this my best shot and two feels like a better chance and if it happened i would be over the moon with twins obviously i understand the health risks too 

Hope your all well and good luck to the people already going through it x


----------



## welsh_88

Buddy with others not biddy   haha x


----------



## Mrsbura

I've got a massively confused heritage - born in Scotland (I don't sound Scottish!), moved to East Sussex, moved to near Tintern, moved to Southampton and now we are in Risca where we have been for about 3-4 years. 

At my initial consultation and treatment plan  I was on day 5 of my cycle so I only just missed starting at the beginning of January. They haven't booked me any scans yet though, I think it's because they will book them in every 3-4 days once AF begins. They said it would be 3 scans and then maybe a 4th before EC. 

I just told work this morning about the time needed for scans, my boss was ok about it but it's hard to give him any concrete information until we know when the exact day starts. He said instead of coming into the office after each scan he wants me to work from home; I work in Bristol so we think it would be best if I go straight home and log in rather than taking another hour to drive into the office. My next challenge is how to hide it form my team, as it will look really odd every 3/4 days being out of the office for a morning. hmmmm!!


----------



## K jade

msbura I think you'll be fine collecting it on day of baseline, I always get mine on baseline day, never known pharmacy  to run out. only this occasion I got them earlier cause I happened to have the prescription earlier. 
its tricky with work, I just told HR everything and they have been good. if people ask questions about why your in and out you could just say your having quite a few hospital appointments due to health issues and leave it at that

x


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh it's great to know you pick yours up on baseline day too! Definitely haven't done any work today! Been super distracted


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura i used to get my hair cut in risca all the time in the town probably like a 20 min drive for me its good your work are supportive really helps with things like this....Just looked at my forms and they have booked me in for 3 scans before egg collection unfortunately my company isn't very supportive so I'm just going to go straight from work cos I'm on nights for two of them and hopefully get into bed at a decent hour the nurse booked me In for half 8 cos she knows I'm coming from work and i have booked holidays for the week of egg collection off as long as the date doesn't change i should be ok  

Kjade its good you live more local bet that will be a godsend when you got to go in a few times....did you tell your direct boss or just hr? Its hard for me as we do have a hr but i dont ever see them on night shift cos they only work days I've had one failed cycle a few years ago and i told work everything but they were really rubbish i had to take a week off cos got ill leading up to transfer ensuing up having my cycle cancelled and embroys frozen on day of transfer my boss at time who was a male when i came back to work gave me a warning and told me i should 'give up because i cant keep expecting time off when i can always adopt' in his words so I've not told them Anything this time as he was a complete pig i had a row with a co worker one night over something stupid and he completely threw it out of proportion saying i was probably Just emotional The last thing you want to hear lol 

So this time I'm Keeping it to myself only close friends and family know and I'm going to have to do my injections In work due to the time they have given me should be a fun month ahead


----------



## K jade

Welsh88 I find it quite shocking that your employer was able to speak to you like that, personally I think your boss should be disciplined for that. Does your company have policies /procedures in place for time off due to medical appointments and sickness? 
Can you email Hr arranging to see them during the daytime?


----------



## kimijack

Evening All, 

I know i posted a few days about about starting at crgw.. but... in the meantime weve just found out we've been accepted at WFI!! so yay very happy here 

so off on our journey starting in 6 weeks time roughly  x

hope everyones well.. 

x


----------



## pontsian

Evening Ladies, 

Welcome to all the newbies, its nice to have some "new" faces  

Mrsbura -what a cock up on your husbands bloods! I would be furious, i hope it doesn't affect your start dates or anything. When collecting your meds from the pharmacy allow time for a long wait, when I went it took over an hour! Hopefully you won't have to wait that long. How are you getting on with the meditation music? xx

Lornam - Hi   - hope your AF is sorting herself out and you manage to see your GP xx

Welsh88 - Hi   - I think WFI have quite a strict policy on 1 or 2 transfer, i believe if under 35 they may consider a double but not above that age due to possibility of complications with  multiples. It is well worth asking though as it can't hurt! 

The decision on whether you are put on long protocol or short depends on your bloods i.e. FSH, LH and AMH and any other conditions you may have. For example i suffer badly with endometriosis and I was put on long protocol so that my own natural hormones are suppressed thus preventing further growth of the endo then I introduce the actual IVF drug (menopur in my case) to stimulate my follicles into producing eggs.  Short protocol is just jumping straight in with the stimulating IVF drugs. 

Your boss sounds horrible, what a pig to say those things to you! I agree with Jade, its a disgusting response to a very personal and private situation. My workplace have been pretty good about allowing me time off for scans etc. As for telling colleagues thats a very personal choice. For me I have told colleagues because I appreciate their support  but I have known women on here that have not told anyone, including family, that they are having IVF. Just go with your gut xx

Jade _ hope you are well and getting physically and emotionally ready! xx

AFM - I live in Llanbradach,  moved here 8 years ago from Essex (I met my husband who is Welsh at Uni), living in the valleys has certainly been an eye opener! My next treatment will be my third IVF and my identical twin sister is being my donor as the endo has ruined me. 
Thanks for asking after me Mrsbura, i am half was through my second week and I've lost 4lbs already which i am very pleased with, if i can continue at this pace I will be on track for a stone off by the time the appointment comes round on the 14th Feb. I am certainly trying and am very motivated so fingers crossed!


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies look like I've missed a lot  since I've been  away!  

How's everyone .

Kjade good to see your starting next week how you feeling?  Are you doing long or short protocol ?

Hi kimijack , good luck on your journey , I had icsi my partners sperm is very low . 

Lorna , af and strange things im sure they know what's about to happen and play you up . 

Sian .. 4lbs that's brilliant keep going you can do it , I had a slimming world curry for tea was yummy .

Mrsbura did your hubby go back today hope dferythings OK..

Welsh88 hi there welcome to the group . I did short protocol ,so know nothing about long protocol,  what do you have to do.? 

I'm from Newport by the way 😊

Afm , well next Tuesday I have my follow up , not looking forward to it . I've not delt with the bfn , I cried once then went straight back to work started bleeding on the 30th of December took 12 days to stop. 
I'm not sure what I want to do . I'm getting married this year,  I don't want to sound ungrateful or selfish . Since September I've had two fails,  an Endo scratch been poked prodded injected and my body's tired . 

I don't think I can  plan a wedding and go through icsi so close together.  So I'm thinking of asking to take a break and try again at the end of the year,  that's if I'm able to .

It's my birthday tomorrow so I intend to enjoy it stuff my face with everything I shouldn't.  have 10 cups of coffee for my breakfast. a bottle of wine with my birthday meal tomorrow night!  

Thanks for asking about me , I have been thinking of you all , even if I don't get to have my treatment till later on in the year,  I will still be sticking around, chatting to you lady's has helped in what's been a very lonely time 

Thank you much love to you all xxx


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade yeah they have a policy of upto 4 hours off for medical appointments so i did go In 2 and a half hours late this week as i had my treatment planning at half 1 so didn't get much sleep

I did report him and a lady from hr was present when he said it to me cos i was having a back to work interview but stupidly i didnt take anyone in with me because nobody knew my situation in work and when they wrote up a conversation log it was conveniently left out the place is truly shocking how they treat people 

Hi pontsian thank you for the information i will ask just incase but not holding out too much hope for two last time i pushed and they agreed but seemed to be more strict there now as wasn't even discussed
Congratulations on your weight loss that's fantastic i had great results with slimming world and crazy thing Is i ate more than before i started and still lost weight  thinking of going back cos i feel like i had more energy and my skin felt great no break outs etc  plus what an amazing sister you have to do that for you i wish you the best of luck 

Hi natsel really sorry for your bfn   only you know when it is time to take a break but never feel like your being selfish i had ivf very close to getting married and i wish i hadn't all the extra stress and pressure was just too much i certainly wouldn't do it again  given a choice just a wedding on its own is stressful enough 

Kjade really pleased for you and hope you get your start date soon i will keep you updated on all my appointments so you know what to expect 

Atm I'm starting to try to lower my caffeine over next 2 weeks I'm a total addict unfortunately but heard its really bad so will cut that out and started taking prednicare tablets instead of folic acid not sure if its related but had bad stomach cramps past two days and feeling bit sick so could be them 

Hope you all have a lovely evening its my night off so watching some big brother haha x


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Welsh,  it's stressful enough going through 1 major event 2 in a short space of time I could deal with if I had to but given the choice I would rather not x


----------



## welsh_88

Happy birthday natsel   hope you have a great day try to relax with a few large glasses of wine 

your situation sounds very similar to mine i had one failed icsi and one failed f.e.t with the one remaining one a few years ago the second was close to getting married and the stress for me definitely didn't help me this was with my ex I'm now needing icsi with my new partner due to endometriosis and low count motility 

I would just take it as it comes for you if you get called up you can always ask them to push it back a little I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem with them or you might find your next one comes well before your wedding

When are you getting married? Congratulations btw xx


----------



## K jade

natsel hope you have a lovely birthday, enjoy that  coffee, and the wine! you certainly deserve it. you have to do what feels right for you. you are still young in ivf terms and I don't blame you for wanting to enjoy your wedding free of treatment stress. i think a lot of people take breaks on this journey, its certainly a marathon not a sprint

Sian congrats on the weight loss!   that's brilliant. 

Welsh88 i cannot believe that was said in an HR meeting! truly awful. is that person still working there? he has no business suggesting adoption to you. for which you would also need time off work for the homestudy. so is he saying that you would be allowed time off for an adoption assessment but not for IVF appointments? what an absolute idiot . in that case maybe you should just lie to your work and say that's  what your doing instead   
Infertility Network UK may be able to give you some advice on this matter, as to me it sounds like you were discriminated against fair and square. id take them to the cleaners  
i'm completely with you on the caffeine. I have cut down massively, but there is absolutely no way I would get through my day without a coffee. it would kill me. I cannot understand how people just cut it out completely. fair play to them. 

Kimijack that's great news! tbh ive had a few dealings with crgw and I much prefer WFI , the staff are lovely and really do care. 



xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Happy Birthday Natsel!!   Enjoy the cake, coffee and wine!   
Where are you getting married? I got married 18 months ago, couldn't imagine trying to go through IVF at the same time as planning a wedding.

PontSian - 4lb! you go girl  . I guess there is a lot of motivation when there is a deadline and a goal. Keep up the good work! (Let us know any good recipes!)

Kimijack - great news you've been accepted at WFI. How long were you on the waiting list? When is your first appointment?

Welsh - I agree with Jade, sounds like they have treated you so badly. 

Hubby went back yesterday and they saw him straight away, fingers crossed they don't lose this sample! (I'm still mad at that). Apparently they did say they would chase through the results because they were aware it is getting close to when AF is due, and they want to know whether we are still eligible for treatment or not. 

How much caffeine are we allowed? I have one coffee and one can of diet coke a day, is this too much? oh hell....


----------



## kimijack

Morning all 

Been on ivf jourmey now for 6 months ..

Had all test done and been confirmed all god for egg share at crgw when we went to crgw they said out of interest how come we never approached WFI i personally didnt think we'd be accepted so we decided to approach the gp whom told us only yesterday there's no problem with us having nhs treatments as i have had both fallopian tubes removed few years back due to lap/dye no spill left side and previous eptopic on right side so now im tubeless 
so they have now sent funding forms off and been told there's NO!! waiting list only about an hour ago  

this is at neath clinic , they have been fantastic  really happy 

plus side DH is very chuffed to be told bmi is 29.7 

finally all hurdles nearly jumped  so we can get on the road to our BFP!!

xxx


----------



## Mrsbura

No waiting list - woohooo!! We went to our GP last January and it took almost a year to the day until we had our WFI appointment, great news you will not have to wait.

Sorry to hear about your tube issues, on the plus side it sounds like you would be a perfect IVF candidate, and yay for hubby getting down to 29.7!


----------



## K jade

NO waiting LIST!!!! whoaaahhhh!!! that's absolutely unbelievable! 
when I was referred in 2012 we had to wait 2 YEARS before being invited to begin treatment!!   
congrats! your better of going with WFI instead of egg sharing. that way you get to keep all your eggs so you have much better chances

misbura that sounds fine to me. I have a tea AND a coffee every day. and maybe a deaf tea too in the evening x


----------



## kimijack

awaiting phone call today for our appointment 

been told be 6 weeks total til treatment start 

i think things are on the move there now since having new clinics 

weve had all bloods so pretty straightforward apparently lol


----------



## Tink27

Hey ladies, woah so much has been going on since I last posted on here. It seems your all getting ready to cycle, huge good luck to all of you. 
I've had some crazy news since I came on here last, found out we are pregnant naturally, it was one hell of a shock to be honest. I only have one tube left which the doctor told me isn't working and that we'd need ivf to have a baby. Found out on 6th January and went straight to epau where we found out it's in the right place. We are so happy 😁 3 ectopics and 2 failed ivf and now it finally looks like things are going our way. It's still early days but we hopeful that things will all be ok. 
Wishing all you ladies the best for your next cycles 😘😘😘xxxxx


----------



## Mrsbura

Wow Tink!!!! So happy for you, I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed, what a great start to the year. Please keep us updated to let us know how you are getting on!


----------



## welsh_88

Congratulations tink that's amazing news   gives hope to the rest of us that sometimes things can happen naturally  
Hope your first scan goes well and you have a great pregnancy 

Kjade no he doesn't work there anymore thank god but my manager is a woman whom i dont feel comfortable discussing the treatment with as based on past experiences she's not the understanding type 

Mrsbura i have no idea what the limit on caffeine is probably zero haha i have cut down currently to one energy drink a day they are my downfall i dont drink coffee but for years I've drank these energy drinks think partly to keep me going on nights but I'm certainly feeling the affects of the withdrawal cutting down had a banging headache but hoping it passes 

Kjade you will probably be starting as ours ends hopefully you get to go straight into it  

Hope your all well and having a nice day xx


----------



## pontsian

Tink - Congratulations!! that's amazing news, fingers crossed everything progresses smoothly from here xx

Kim - hi and welcome, thats great news that you can start so quickly. They have certainly improved things in the last year or so , good luck xx

Nat - Happy birthday for yesterday! I hope you had a enjoyable day, as for postponing treatment I guess only you can make that call. For me personally I would put the IVF on hold until the wedding is out the way so you can enjoy that and be relaxed. I hope the appointment on Tuesday went OK for you and wasn't to difficult xx

On the whole caffeine debate I changed from normal tea to Red Bush which is caffeine free but continued with normal coffee, of which I have about 2 cups a day. I don't know whether it has made any real difference to my fertility but I know it must be better for me health on general. 

Thanks for all the well dones on my weight loss  I am not a massive loser and usual plod along with about 1-2lbs a week but I'll get there eventually. 

On another more depressing note. I had an MRI before Christmas for a separate condition (Scoliosis, I have rods down my spine and have regular checks up). Well I was called into the Heath unexpectedly on Tuesday for an ultra sound. It turns out the MRI revealed a large mass on my left ovary, this was confirmed again on Tuesday and as matter of urgency I have been sent to the Ovary/Pelvic mass clinic for further tests. I have been told to expect a phone call this week to come in for bloods and then in the very near future, within 2 weeks, surgery to remove it a biopsy   The doctor scanning me kept using the word "tumour" which was frightening, I am hoping it is "just" a cyst as I only had surgery in November and I can't believe they would have missed something as serious as a large tumour! So I have been advised to cancel all IVF for the foreseeable future to deal with this now  I have a good GP who is signing me off work so at least that stress is removed. My sister is very upset as she has geared herself up to do this for my and then this gets chucked at us. My DH is doing his best but I can tell he is really worried and upset too. All in all not good


----------



## K jade

Sian I'm so so so sorry. What a tough time you have had on this journey. U must be so upset and angry having got so close to getting things underway. Your sister sounds so supportive, I bet she's gutted too. 
I also don't believe they would have missed a tumour during your surgery, and to be frank a cyst sounds far more plausible. Especially if you have endo with which cysts are common. 
It sounds like the Heath are going to get it sorted quickly for u, and getting signed off work is definitely for the best. I would just relax at home and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## welsh_88

Aww Sian I'm so sorry what an awful thing to go through I really hope it turns out not to be anything serious and we are all here if u want to chat I know how devastating it is to delay your treatment but at the moment you need to focus on your health to get you in the best possible shape
Wish you all the luck with it and really really hope the removal goes well xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Sian - what awful news to receive. I know it must be hard to accept that you need to delay the IVF treatment, but we all know how unpredictable treatment can be at the best of time so if you're having to battle something else then it is probably for the best that you discovered it now.
My heart really goes out to you.

Please look after yourself and keep us in the loop for what is going on. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh Sian, I'm so sorry to hear this, I've been checking in to see how you have been getting on. I hope everything can be resolved quickly. You will get there. I know it seems hard at the moment but nothing stays the same forever and hopefully things will change for the better for you soon.


----------



## lornam1989

Hi girls,

Just had a phone call we have our treatment plan appointment on the 9th February. Hopefully we will start treatment in march  
Here we go again 

Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Hi Lorna congratulations on starting your treatment planning they might start you straight away depending where you are in your cycle   x


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls will respond to you all later. But I need some advice. I'm in work and I've started to spot brown discharge. I'm a bit confused as I'm.only around cd22 and it feels too early to be my period. I only stopped bleeding from the failed icsi on the 11th of Jan.


----------



## pontsian

Nat - if its brown its probably old blood so it could be the final parts of your last cycle. has it got any heavier since it started? i am sure its nothing to worry about it, its just going through this business we ultra analysis everything about our bodies! xx


----------



## K jade

Nat I know my cycles are always out of wack after treatement. I think the drugs confuse your body. 

How u doing sian? Hope your managing to have a relaxing weekend x


----------



## welsh_88

Natsel I had the same thing after my failed cycle took me about 2 months for my body to adjust if it's still happening by Monday give the clinic a ring for some advice xx


----------



## pontsian

Thanks for all your kind words. I'm ok but I swear now I know it's there I can feel it! Probably all in my head though. I am having a nice quiet weekend and trying to remain positive. I haven't had a letter or call to go in and my doctor told me to ring her Monday if I still hadn't heard anything so she can chase it up for me. I just want it sorted like yesterday so I can get back to the ivf!! Xx


----------



## K jade

I bet u do. Take heart from the fact that the Heath is a great hospital, especially regarding general health matters, and it sounds like they are going to get it sorted ASAP, so that u can be back on the road soon. U must be so frustrated, as if this journey doesn't throw us enough obstacles!!! 
Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls how's everyone,  thank you for the birthday wishes. 

Lorna good luck starting your treatment. 

Sian , I'm sorry to hear your having a tough time,  it's so hard.  They should try and resolve everything ASAP for you . There's always some hurdle to cross .

Afm , I don't know what's going on still brown spotting but only when I wipe . Going to the clinic Tuesday so they should resolve things.  I feel like saying  if I can't have a baby then just remove it all . Feeling really upset over spotting angry at my body for getting nothing right!


----------



## Natsel

It full flow blood now so assume af


----------



## welsh_88

Natsel I'm so sorry   I know exactly how you feel with the thinking it it's not working take it away I've been trying for years to get pregnant I suffer bad pains every pain for about two weeks before af doctors said it's probably down to endometriosis they removed it once but I had an appointment a few weeks ago and they basically said there's no point in looking again because it will probably just keep coming back and they know my situation with infertility but the doctor proceeded to tell me most women get better after they have a baby or go on the pill I've refused the pill even tho chances are pretty much non existent for natural bfp I think some chance is better than non taking it....obviously though I've had my fair share of days where I'm in so much pain I wish they could just take it all away if you ever need a chat just give me a message totally understand how you feel x


----------



## Natsel

Thank you Welsh,  I'm just feeling very emotional today,  like said , it's hormones but they mess you around so much . 
I hear endo is very painful , the doctors say oh well go on the pill it will solve all your problems .

Um.. actually it won't xx


----------



## welsh_88

Yeah i know they can be pretty insensitive sometimes with their comments.....the hormones definitely mess you up you just gotta take some time to yourself and know its okay to be angry and upset its perfectly normal given what you've been through x


----------



## K jade

Welsh I'm no endo expert but I believe that a long peroid of Down regulation is usually good for endo. Something to do with it suppressing the estrogen which can agrivate endo.. I'm no expert others may want to correct me on that. Your right being told to go on the pill or have a baby isn't helpful 

Nat I'm sorry your feeling so low hun. I was extremely low after my last cycle. I went to my gp in the end tbh. This is a such a marathon and we are all here for u
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

K jade they have put me on the long one so i will see if it helps  start my injections friday I've been looking forward to getting things started but now I keep thinking about how I'm going to cope if it doesn't work keep trying to stay positive but its hard isn't it x


----------



## Mrsbura

Nat - sorry to hear you are struggling with AF. Feel free to vent at us all with how you are feeling, life is so unfair sometimes isn't it. 

Welsh - good luck for Friday. Not too long to wait to start! 

Sian - did you ring your GP this morning? 

I am still waiting for hubby's hepatits test to come back...... not sure how many times I can nag him to chase up as I feel like it's really annoying him! I've got a headache and a great big spot so I think AF will be coming any day soon, I really need his blood test back to ensure we can start when she turns up.


----------



## Mrsbura

Hubby's results came back clear!   
We are now waiting for AF just to turn up so that we can start stimming, so excited. Should be any day now.


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls .

Nice one mrsb,  I bet your excited ! 

Wont be very long for you now Welsh 

Kjade how are you ? 

My treatment is on hold till October. The doc was really nice,  he said again it was just one of those things again 🙁. 
Anyway my next treatment will be short protocol still,  the same amount of drugs,  but again will have the tablets and injections after ec, also ohss tablets when they trigger me .

He asked us when we wanted treatment,  we explained we are getting married in September,  I told him I don't want to sound selfish,  but I can't plan a wedding and go through ivf within a few months.  
He said it was perfectly understandable given what we've been through.  

He told us to go away,  get healthy mentally and physically and come back to them relaxed and ready to go!  

So that's the end of my journey for now,  but I have a lot  to look forward too now this year.  Need to look ahead instead of focusing on day by day,  which I have been during the treatment,  so my mindset is still that way . 

I'm still,  going to stick around girls to follow your journeys xx


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura that's brilliant glad it came back okay and you can look forward to starting I got someone to cycle with then   yay we can try to keep each other sane haha

Natsel I'm glad the clinic were okay about it and definitely think you did the right thing taking some time out now you can just put all your focus into your wedding and trust me that will keep you busy enough   you should feel in a better place then when coming back for another go have you found a dress yet? I hope your feeling better and af getting better for you I hope you have an amazing wedding and hopefully your bfp and happy ending will be just around the corner from that xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks Welsh yes,  I have my dress , picked it a year ago! Before this ivf journey began .

All the big things are arranged it's now the smaller things , been  planning it since February 2015 so I think these next few months will get a bit manic!  Xx


----------



## kimijack

evening all , 

I'm a newbie to the forums 

Been lovely chatting to people about our situation and getting some info...

we've found out were on short protocol so need to ring when af arrives 

so nervous about the injections lol.


----------



## welsh_88

Natsel that is organised I changed my mind last minute about my dress so ended up in s panic in Cardiff trying to get a new one Haha its the smaller things I find that take the most planning 

Kim I bet this is the only month you've ever wanted af to show early lol x


----------



## kimijack

i know lol want it to come thursday haha when we have our appointment lol fingers crossed x


----------



## K jade

Nat I really commend u. It takes strength and patience to be able to hold your hands up and say I need a break. You can focus on your wedding now, then back in the saddle later in the year. I'm sure your bfp isn't far off 

Misbura that's great news. Bet your so releived. 

Looks like they'll be a few of us cycling together... I'm waiting for af, next few days hopefully.


----------



## Mrsbura

Nat - tell us about your wedding! Where is it? how many people etc?

K-Jade - you are literally going to be my cycle buddy! Every time I go to the toilet I hold my breath whilst I wipe hoping for AF (tmi?!). I have a feeling she might come late this month just to taunt me. I'm on day 27 so she is due in the morning, but she ranges between 25-31 days! Do you know what happens if we come on on Saturday? My paperwork says baseline scan has to be day 1-3, because they aren't open at the weekend I won't be able to call them until day 3 if that's the case? What is your plan if that happens? I was tempted to just go straight to the Heath Monday morning if I do come on on Saturday to try and be seen that morning. I don't want to miss it!


----------



## K jade

misbura call them on a Saturday and leave a voicemail. they will call you straight back Monday first thing and bring you in for a scan that morning. you need to call the nursing unit. do you have their number?

im not having a baseline this time. just starting prognova on day 1. then a scan on about day 10
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

The number I have for them ends in 5102, is that the correct one?

Thanks for your help


----------



## K jade

that's the one!


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls , how are you both.  Feeling a little better today just need to tuck the ivf into a box for a bit .

The weddings at the mansion house in Newport.  It's a small ceremony in the day with 35 people attending,  the evening is being held out at the old barn . With a further 85 guest being invited .. but that list keeps changing all the time . I have my best friend from school who is my maid of honour and my stepdaughter who will be 14 as bridesmaid and my 7 year old cousin as flower girl.  
The girls are in blush pink , my dress it champagne blush,  men will be in navy.  Still yet to buy my flower girls dress ,might pop to Cardiff for that.


----------



## Natsel

Thanks jade ,means a lot to hear that too . I'm trying to be strong xx


----------



## welsh_88

Natsel your wedding sounds amazing the old barn is lovely too....try Debenhams for flower girls dress I bought my niece one from there it had petals inside the netting and was stunning your colour scheme sounds nice too you definitely deserve a lovely day and a nice break it does take a lot to admit you need it so well done wish I had done the same thing years ago I had it very close to my wedding and a negative cycle plus my body full of hormones really messed me up and I didn't enjoy it the way I should have 

Mrsbura if you have to turn up on the Monday cos I came on a Saturday and they told me they were short staffed on the Monday and I had to wait another month :-( I bet if I had turned up tho they would have done it give the clinic a ring tomorrow explain the situation ask them to book u in for Monday and you can always cancel if need be xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Welsh! I rang them today and pre-booked my baseline for Monday. Hopefully it means I will still be in the day 1-3 timings so we can carry on treatment as planned. Will be so gutted if I have to wait another month.

Natsel - your wedding sounds lovely. It will be nice to give you something else to focus on although I know it probably doesn't feel like it at the moment. 

AF hasn't arrived today so looks like I'll be a few days later than I first thought with my cycle, all going well we will start stimming on Monday.


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura you did the right thing booking it in just in case I hope your af comes for you in time I'm sure you wouldn't have to wait another month  

I start my injections tomorrow on long protocol bricking it now my partner is away ATM so I'm doing it myself and keep thinking I'm somehow going to get it wrong and the one lot they gave me goes off on 31st Jan so not going to be able to use all of that one so hopefully they will give me more if need be in a few weeks time

Hope everyone has had a lovely day x


----------



## Mrsbura

How are your injections going Welsh?
I've still not come on! Am really hoping I come on today, my cycle has never been this long! Took a test this morning just in case... bfn so just want her to start so I can have my scan in the morning!


----------



## welsh_88

Its typical isn't it i on late too when going for a scan and it never happens i have my fingers crossed for you that it comes tonight   so you can get things started 

Injections going okay my 3rd day today yesterday i had a bit of a melt down i was crying like an idiot in the evening i dont know why but i felt overwhelming emotional but can't be the medication cos that was only my second one lol think its just been a mix of emotions and af is due Wednesday so probably likely to do with that 

Did you do anything different this month like i heard that the conception plus tablets they recommend you take can delay af for many people i had to stop them after 5 days cos  gave me worst stomach pains so now I'm just taking folic acid so hoping that's enough....I'm sure they will fit you in another day if it doesn't come by tomorrow so try not to stress too much  

Hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## welsh_88

Any joy today mrsbura? X


----------



## Mrsbura

Nothing!!

The test I did the other day I threw in the bin and had a sneaky look at last night and there was a second line!!!! Think it might be an evap line so not reading too much into it, but there is a little hope deep down in my belly that we've succeeded ourselves.

How is it that 2 years 8 months of TTC, the month we are due to start IVF we might have done it..... 

Going to give it a few days and maybe do a digi HPT to see what it actually says.

Keep your fingers crossed for me....


----------



## welsh_88

I really hope it is a bfp for you   wild be amazing news you have goof will power i would be checking everyday lol i have everything crossed for you  

Natsel good luck for today i tried to message you but says your inbox is full so can't send when Is your estimated egg collection date? Excited for you to start 

Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday xx


----------



## kimijack

heya all 

Hiya welsh, how's you hun?

Well all is good here , awaiting day 21 now. Won't be long 

how is everyone today ? x


----------



## welsh_88

Sorry kimjack that message was meant for you not natsel sorry stupid auto thing on my phone bringing up names I've used in previous posts says i cant message you cos inbox full do you know your estimated egg collection now? Xx


----------



## kimijack

hey  

I've deleted some messages now so you can message me 



won't be far behind you , 6th march estimated collection


----------



## K jade

hi ladies, hope everyone is well
misbura any news?

ive started my prognova tablets now. will be upping to 3 per day as of today. im expecting fet to be week beginning 13th feb. 
have booked it all off work. want to really throw everything at it ...
xxx


----------



## lornam1989

Hi all,

For some reason my notifications didn't come through on email so I've missed so much!! Good luck to everyone currently starting their treatment and to those in the 2ww.

Quick question: how long after your treatment planning appointment did you start actual treatment? We have our appointment 9th Feb. Would love to have a FET match time which would hopefully result in a December baby.

I know I would need to be on the pill for 21 days to begin with as I have a cycle every 4 months. 

Xx


----------



## kimijack

afternoon 

i had treatment planning yesterday i am starting my day 21 on sunday 

estimated egg collection date of 6th march so not long for me .

did anyone on here need to have there amh done at cardiff they asked for me to have it done before staring as had low follicle count on first scan day 10 and im not sure how many other people have had this done  x


----------



## welsh_88

K jade good luck with your fet only 2 weeks now   its nice you've booked it off work so you can fully relaxed my estimated one is 22nd of Feb so wont will be 9 days behind you how are you feeling about it getting closer? I just want mine to hurry up but nervous too lol

Hi lorna i started on day 21 straight after treatment planning same as kim but we are both fresh cycles i have had a frozen cycle in the past but i dont remember being put on any pill maybe k jade can help you because she's currently leading up to a frozen cycle 

Good luck all 

Mrsbura still got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Girls! Thanks for asking after me. This is such a whirlwind. Well AF has still not appeared, we did another test this morning and the line was still there. It's not as dark as the control line but there is definitely one there. Going to get a digital one after work and take that tomorrow to see if the words actually tell me conclusively.

So odd! I rang WFI and said "I don't know what to do", they were really lovely and said that they would update my notes, and then if I still needed treatment (if this doesn't stick) I can slot right back into my treatment plan. They said that actually it's not uncommon for this to happen and they have a few people each month that it happens to as the stress of finally knowing treatment is going to start relaxes people. 

I am really excited, but at the same time I don't want to believe it's happening so I feel massively in limbo!


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura I've heard the same thing happening too and looking at your notes there is no good reason you shouldn't be able to get pregnant naturally so it really could be something as simple as stress that's held you back which you've let go of knowing you can have help with fertility treatment I'm really hoping you get the big bold pregnant letters staring back at you on your digital one   don't be too disheartened though if you don't because I've seen people mention in some forums it took them longer to show on a digital one than other types so maybe its less senestive I'm not sure but fingers crossed either way for you definitely looking good there is definitely a line so you must be pregnant congratulations   this little bean sticks for you xx


----------



## kimijack

evening all, just a update We've started injecting Dr underway  on our journey now ... all exciting and nervous times lol

just thought id mention neath wfi have been fantasic with us from the very start and has been a super quick process xx


----------



## kimijack

evening all  

well symptoms kicking in, head ache all day and woke up last night in sweats 

hoping i feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kim I'm there with you lol thought it was due to being run down but keep getting flushes so maybe it's the injections 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies ..How's all your treatment going?  X


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies well I'm about 10days into prognova. All OK but starting to feel somewhat sick which I was told may be a side effect 

Nat u may be able to answer a question for Me..how soon after your lining scan did u have your FET? X


----------



## Natsel

I had my fet 5 days after my final scan .

I had the scan on Friday the 9th of December 
Then the fet  on Wednesday the 14 th December


----------



## K jade

Ah thanks Nat that's really helpful 
I also have my scan on a Friday 
I am off work from the next Wednesday onwards, so fingers crossed that should work out well
How u doing? 

Kim and Welsh are u stimming? 
Xx


----------



## Natsel

K jade how old is the fet embryo ? 

If it's 5 days then it goes back 5 days after the scan 
If it's 3 days then it goes back 3 days after the scan etc 

I'm doing good thanks .
Like I said will still be checking in on you all xxx


----------



## kimijack

heya all 

Not stimming yet  still DR!!

Falling asleep during the afternoon not god , think the meds are kicking in , just hope all works ok for us 

Did anyone else fall asleep alot during DR ??

Makes me shattered..

Hope everyone's ok?

xx


----------



## K jade

Nat is a 5 dayer, a blast. 
im so pleased about that as it really works well with the time ive booked off work. 
hows the wedding planning going?

kim I've never done down regging in isolation myself, only with stims, are you on supercur?

xx


----------



## kimijack

hiya, 

yeah on suprecur , side affects not good, tiredness and sweats lol x

hope all ok with everyone x


----------



## K jade

aw bless you, yeh thinking about it I did have nightsweats on supercur too. 
x


----------



## kimijack

How's everything gone for you?

I'm new to all these forums so catching up on everything  xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade fingers crossed you get to have you transfer soon day 5 is a good one so got everything crossed for you  

Mrsbura how are things with you ? Hoping you got your bfp   

Natsel how are you feeling now ? Hope your okay taking your break and focusing on your wedding I'm really hoping some time out for you will help you come back all fresh ready to board this try train again I'm certainly planning on taking some time out if this one doesn't work out so I can relax before another go

Currently I'm on supercur 0.5 daily have a scan on Friday so hopefully can start next lot of injections soon tho I came on af Friday and still bleeding sorry for tmi but was a lot heavier and currently longer than usual so hoping it stops by tomorrow as my scan is 8.30am Friday I'm going straight from work and not sure they would let me start if I'm still bleeding  

Just wanting everything to go to plan timing wise as I've booked a week off for collection and asked for light duties for a week after transfer I thought of booking it off but I think I would do my head in in the house and working might make the 2ww go quicker 

Kim hope your side effects get better I've been more tired too and super bloated all my jeans are so much tighter haha xx


----------



## kimijack

good morning , 

Well i started Dr on 02.02 and today i started af is this normal as its quick quick after starting dr ??

i normally have af on 15th

seems so random for me , do you think it could be the suprecur ? 

xx


----------



## welsh_88

It says in the booklet to expect af about a week after starting Kim so may be to do with that mine was a few days late but then I'm usually only on a 26 day cycle I think the whole thing probably messes up your natural system so wouldn't worry and just be glad you can start sooner lol xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey welsh! After about 8 tests it's definitely a BFP. However I have been bleeding old and new blood for over a week and so I'm waiting on the results of two blood tests to see whether the hcg is doubling. Not holding out much hope, I have an appointment on Monday lunch time to see the results.


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura I have everything crossed for you that it doubles I can't imagine the worry your going through ATM to get your bfp and then still be worrying my sister bled for her pregnancy like a full on af for 2 months and went on to have a happy healthy little girl so I really hope you get the same  

Where are you going for results the hospital or gp? 

good luck for tomorrow either way I expect you just want to know now but I'm holding out hope for you xx


----------



## welsh_88

Good luck for today mrsbura really   You get some good news xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies hope your all OK

fingers crossed mrsbura


----------



## K jade

misbura wishing you all the best and hoping you have a fighter there

my lining scan went well and i'm booked in for FET this Wednesday. im off work thereafter, and hoping that makes all the difference in terms of implantation as I know stress really effected me last time
xxxx


----------



## Natsel

Ladies , does anyone know how long it takes for your cycles to go back your normal , I bled for 10 days from the 30th December 
I bled again the 22st of Jan for a week . Now I've started bleeding again


----------



## K jade

It really is different for everyone, but like u my cycles are all over the place after treatment. Just completey messed up. And my cycles are always much shorter too. Like 24-26 days. I think it's the down regging that does it 
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Mine took 2-3 months to go back to normal hope that helps natsel how are things for you? 

Kjade good luck for your fet transfer on Wednesday hope it all goes really smoothly for you how many do you have frozen? And how many are you planning to transfer? 

I've spoken to Kim but hope ur ok too lol

And really hoping mrsbura is okay and all went well xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey ladies, results didn't double! They went from 350-407 so not great, she just said "well they are still going up so it looks like it's progressing" I wanted to shout at her that everything I've read online said they should be doubling and the numbers look so low compared to everything I read. Trying to stay away from google but my god it's hard!!


----------



## Natsel

Thanks kjade and Welsh,  I'm doing OK,  thought I would double check after my fail in September 1 cycle and I was back to normal.  This time since December I'm bleeding every 21/22 days for at least 7/8 days . If it happens again I will,  phone the clinic.  

Hi mrsbura, , when do you have to go back ?  It's very hard not to Google how are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Kjade fingers and toes crossed for you for Wednesday big hugs xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey nat, they don't want me back! They've just referred me to midwife now which makes this feel very lonely. They did say if bleeding starts again to ring gp and they would refer me to early pregnancy unit at the gwent. But she also said when she tried to refer someone for bleeding last week there was a 3 week wait to be seen.

What's going on with you now? You still taking a break?


----------



## Natsel

Omg a 3 week wait!  That's terrible , all you want is a bit of reassurance . 

Yes I'm on a break till after I get married,  I have to phone the unit in October and go from there . 

I'm bleeding again,  since My fet fail , I'm bleeding every 21/22 days for between 7/10 days at a time . Brought some iron tablets tonight and multivitamins tonight,  to try and perk myself up again.  

When we saw the doctor at the unit last month , he said I could phone the clinic  at anytime,  but to be honest I don't want to , I'm just hoping it will settle in the next few weeks .

Thanks for asking though my your right it's a lonely time . Make sure you come back and talk to us all though xx


----------



## welsh_88

Mrs bura I'm sorry it wasn't what you wanted to hear but they must think it has a good chance of progressing if they referred you to midwife? You definitely need to stay off google  ( I'm the worst for it tho lol so can't talk  ) 
It's still going up so I'm hoping it's just a lazy little one that will catch up but really hope you get to see the numbers you want to confirm it soon  

Natsel it's funny you should say after fet cos my fresh one went back to normal pretty much straight away but my frozen one took me a few months for cycle to settle down strange you could send them an email if you don't want to ring just yet I'm sure they would get back to you within a day or so to put your mind at rest

Xx


----------



## Natsel

I didn't even know I could email them Welsh?  
Do you know the email address ? 

I had an Endo scratch between the fresh cycle and fet,  so wonder if that's added to it xx


----------



## Mrsbura

I'm booking a private scan at St Joseph's hospital to have at about 8/9 weeks, trying to book it later than sooner as there will be more to see! I'm 7 weeks on Friday so not too long to wait.

Jade- good luck for today!

Sorry to hear about the bleeding Nat, it must be really frustrating. Hopefully Welsh can give you the email address and at least you will be able to send them a note so it feels like you will be asking a question without bothering them too much!


----------



## welsh_88

Natsel it's [email protected] sorry for the late response hopefully they can help you out 

Mrsbura glad your having an early one I got my fingers crossed for you 

Kim it won't let me message you back doesn't give any reason just won't send hope ur feeling better tonight than yesterday xx


----------



## kimijack

Heya hun 

I'm feeling better today  

How's your day been ?

I'm not sure why messages not coming through, i have just removed some to free space maybe that's the issue :/

xx


----------



## welsh_88

I'm struggling on nights with the stims giving me a headache and making me so tired every evening I'm assuming it's them cos I didn't feel this bad just on down regs anyone else feel ill on the stims? X


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies just an update on my transfer, all on all things went well
My blast was a good'un and starting to hatch
Transfer was more difficult however as turns out I have a slight ridge in my cervix and slightly tilted uterus. 
But I'm feeling positive 

Misbura sorry ur in limbo. I agree that it's positive you have been referred to midwifery. 

Welsh sorry your getting side effects. I'm very lucky in that I don't suffer with any side effects during stims. But most people do 

Xx


----------



## lornam1989

Hi all,

I am due to start a FET. The plan was to start taking estrogen on the first day of Af (approx 1st march)
I have very irregular cycles and it looks like AF is starting tonight. Very light at the moment and I have been experiencing sore boobs. It's been 15 days since the first day of AF.

Do I start taking the estrogen or could this be an implantation bleed and I don't start taking the tablets? We are not being careful and the ovulation tests have all been negative every day.

Argh!!! Don't know what to do!! 

Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Hi Lorna is there anyone in the clinic you could speak to today? To be honest I'm not sure but I would have thought even if your pregnant it wouldn't do any harm to start it as I was told to take it from day 1 of period upto 3 months if you got pregnant on frozen cycle but really don't go off that cos I wouldn't want to give you any wrong advice 

Maybe NHS direct could help if clinic closed? Otherwise you could wait till you definitely know it's a period if it gets heavier 

K jade congratulations on being pupo   I can relate to a difficult transfer I have a titled uterus too and had a nightmare last time this time they are knocking me out im glad in one way but sad in another I won't get to see them go in and they won't let my partner in if I'm knocked out  

My symptoms are not too bad ATM 

Natsel did you email clinic after? Hoping your cycle returns to normal for you soon 

Kim and mrsbura hope your both ok 

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Wanted to say hi to everyone as I've been reading people's post for sometime while waiting for our cycle to start. After waiting 45 days for day 1 we will finally be going for baseline scan Monday. Excited but scared. Hope everyone's good.


----------



## kimijack

Evening All 

Haven't posted for a while, so here i am with an update, end of down reg is on us now , Monday is our scan to see if we can start stimming  fingers crossed 

Down reg has been pretty rough for me , I've had an awful time on Supercur.  

Headaches, bad stomach and hot flushes lol you name is i got thrown the lot!!

So were hoping the down reg has worked and were all switched off now ready for a nice thin lining so we can continue to our next stage of our journey and all i can say is what a journey it is and each and every woman on these threads who go through this month over month should be entirely proud of themselves such warriors  

All the best to newbies starting out and all i can say is this thread has kept me sane in the darkest days and have made a few fab friends along the way 

Goodluck with your scan Babydreamer  i hope your at a super clinic as i am they've been fab , couldn't recommend more  xx


----------



## welsh_88

Hi babydreamer and welcome to the thread congratulations on starting your treatment me and Kim are also on Monday what time are you in? 
Is this your first time? X


----------



## K jade

Thanks Welsh. Yeh the tilted thing was news to me. We learn so much on this journey 

Kim congrats on completing down reg

Welcome babydreamer. We have found WFI To be really great all in all, the staff are very caring
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Yeah I only found out too at transfer first time had to be cancelled in the end and I went back for fet 

Do you test early at all? I've been thinking about it when time comes what to do seems loads of here do cave in lol x


----------



## kimijack

Heya welsh hun 

I'm gonna test early lol i wont be able to help myself haha xx


----------



## welsh_88

If I'm lucky enough to get that far I probably will too lol I think I read 9pd 5dt lots of people got a positive x


----------



## kimijack

Whens your collection hun? (welsh)

I'm so nervous for scan tomorrow :/ xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

I'm in at 9.30 tomo and yes it's the baseline scan of my first cycle. We are having icsi with short protocol as male low sperm count and female pcos. It seems like there is lots to learn so any tips are welcome! Good luck everyone with appointments this week!!!


----------



## welsh_88

Either Wednesday or Friday find out today I'm due 8.15 and I'm late lol stuck in traffic typical had to go back to house as forgot to pick up money for car park  

Hope your scan goes well x


----------



## welsh_88

Babydreamer we are having icsi too I'm currently having 2nd scan for stims hoping it goes ok cos last one the nurse said I had a polyp and she would have to bring it to the doctors attention so of course I flipping went on google and been reading lots of people had their cycles cancelled till it was removed and they had to go back for fet instead 

Hope ur scan goes well today x


----------



## Mrsbura

Good luck all for scans/treatment/appointments this week!

I've got an appointment with the Early Pregnancy Unit in the Gwent on Wednesday morning, been continually bleeding so need to check everything is ok. So worried!


----------



## welsh_88

Aww mrsbura I'm so sorry I really hope that things turn out okay and it still sticks for you   Can't even imagine what your going through will be thinking of you Wednesday try to keep rested so sorry your going through such a worrying time x


----------



## Mrsbura

Thanks welsh!
How did today go? You still on track for EC?


----------



## welsh_88

Yeah I got my trigger tonight and go in Wednesday was abit worried they were going to cancel cos they found a polyp on my last scan but today they brought a doctor in to check it and she said it wasn't big enough to concern her so she's happy to continue which is a relief I've come this far don't want to cancel x


----------



## Mrsbura

Eeeek that's so exciting, so glad they didn't cancel and they said it's small enough. Good luck for the final 36 hours, nearly there


----------



## Babydreamer1983

And we are off! First injection given - wow those needles are scary things but it was mind over matter and it was actually fine (might not be saying that in a coupe of weeks). 

Glad they didn't cancel you welsh. It seems that there are so many unknown things that can happen with each cycle every woman that goes through this should be super proud of their strength and determination to see it through.


----------



## kimijack

Wow Well Done Baby dreamer on your first injection 

It really is mind over matter soon as you reach the scan time will fly by.

I just started the Stimms tonight, i must say they are a stingy jab lol didn't expect them to sting 

I've got another scan next Monday then again Wednesday then egg collection on friday all being well and hoping for a 5 day so put back on the 8th fingers crossed 

It's definitely a journey which you face so many hurdles 

I wish you the best of luck 

welsh awesome news about carrying on and wish you the very best hun xx


----------



## welsh_88

Thanks all yeah I'm relieved they didn't cancel all weekend it was in the back of my mind about they might and was made worse by me looking on google  

Mrsbura hope the bleeding has stopped for you tomorrow can't come quick enough will you have your partner with you tomorrow? 

Babydreamer they do get easier the more you do though if your anything like me you will have a few bruises along the way just keep switching which side of your belly button each day helps to lesson the soreness my belly looks like a pin cushion now haha 

Had my trigger shot last night came in a pre filled pen so no messing round didn't hurt at all if I'm honest but I was confused by if I was meant to take stims and down regs yesterday I had ran out of one dose  the 75iu which I mix with a 150 iu and doctor said don't worry you don't need anymore you will have trigger tonight 
But then nurse rang me and told me what time to trigger and also said to take my other injections as normal so I had to use 2 150iu and go approximately 225iu by getting rid of some she said she thought it would be ok for one night but now I'm confused if I was even meant to have it who knows hopefully it doesn't make much difference 

Kim ur egg collection will be here so quickly it will surprise you x


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies 

Kjade thinking of you how are you feeling ? When are you going to test ? X

Mrsbura hope you get the answers you want tomorrow,  seems like it's been an age to wait for you.  Good luck x

Welsh , glad to hear they didn't cancel on you . Good luck on your ec. I can't remember, what I had to do , except the trigger shot 36 hours before . X

Kimijack lorna and baby dreamer goodluck on your journeys 

Kimijack I remember the one injection I had used to sting , but it got easier the more I had .

I'm OK finish bleeding Monday,  so will see what happens on my next cycle if it's only 3 weeks again before I start my next cycle then I will get in touch with the clinic as that will be 3 months then since my fet. 

Wedding plans are coming along and I've put on over a stone since before Xmas,  so back on the diet , lost 5lbs so far in my first week so pleased with that . 

Will pop back to see how your all getting on xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Good luck for to mo Welsh! 

Kimijack if i started stims the same day as you do you think I'll have egg collection same day as you even though I'm on the short protocol?

No one has given me provisional dates for collection but I no the nurse said i have an extra  scan fri as I'm on short protocol so perhaps I'll ask then!

Even though it was the second injection tonight the size of the needle still surprised me!


----------



## kimijack

Morning 

Good Luck Welsh      praying for lots of lovely eggs for you xx

BabyDreamer hey, I have egg collection on 3rd hun so possibly yeah we'll be same day  

I've got another scan on Monday then again Wednesday  I'm on 375iu Stimms merional

It does sting abit lol, I was worried about the needle too looked a lot bigger haha but it's thinner  so not so bad ..

I've been having a lot of pains in my sides so hoping there are lots of follies on grow mission  

xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Well it wasn't good news for is this morning ladies. The scan showed nothing in my womb despite still testing very strong positives. 
Waiting on a call to see whether blood results have gone up or down, if they've gone up it looks like it is an ectopic for us, if they've gone down it's a MC. 

So unbelievably heart broken.


----------



## pontsian

Mrsbura - So very sorry to hear this. I can understand how heartbroken you and your DH must be feeling, try and stay strong and believe that this will happen for you. I hope that in this devastating situation that it is not ectopic, take care


----------



## Natsel

So sorry mrsbura xx


----------



## kimijack

so sorry for your bad news hun xx sending hugs xx


----------



## K jade

Misbura u must be feeling so upset and angry right now. To get a natural bfp after coming to terms with needing to have ivf, then to have it snatched away, must be devastating
Please look after yourself, it is understandable that u must be absolutely heartbroken 
Sending u lots of  
Xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Mrsbura what a cruel thing to happen. Hope you are doing ok and consuming vast amounts of chocolate, ice cream or what ever you need to help you get through this sad time. Big hugs to you. 

Welsh i hope your EC went well.


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura I'm so sorry this was not the news I was hoping to see life can be so cruel please look after yourself and take some time to come to terms with your news I'm devastated for you after everything you've been through we are all here if you need to let off some steam  

Natsel I'm glad wedding plans are coming on nicely well done for your  5lb loss that's amazing are you doing any particular diet? Could do with losing some myself since starting all this been eating far too much 

Kim and babydreamer would be nice if you were both in for egg collection on the same day  

ATM just woken up from very long sleep on sofa had more sedative than expected as difficult collection due to the tilted uterus etc bleeding more than I thought I would but pain is ok just really tired 

11 eggs collected was less than I was hoping for due to more follicles but hopefully there will be some good quality ones there just gotta wait for the phone call tomorrow now if all goes well either be back Friday or Monday because I need sedation they can't do that on weekend really hoping for a 5 day 

Sorry if I missed anyone still a bit groggy x


----------



## Mrsbura

Thanks for all the kind words ladies it means so much. Unfortunately it's been confirmed as an ectopic for us, I was called to come back straight into hospital as soon as my blood work was back. I've now been admitted to a ward for at least 48 hours. They are going to just monitor me to make sure I don't become "ill", then on Friday they will repeat the bloods. If they've gone up I will need surgery and if they've gone down hopefully my body is medicating itself. I can't take methotrexate which is what they can treat ectopic with due to my liver condition and they don't actually want to do surgery because of my past stomach surgeries so it's all a bit of a waiting game. 

Welsh - hopefully the sleep did you some good. Fingers crossed tomorrow is good news and you get your 5 day transfer. 11 sounds like a lot to me, you only need one good one to stick at the end of the day! 

Kim & babydreamer - hope you are gearing yourself up for EC and feeling nice and positive. 

Sorry to everyone I've missed but I really appreciate your lovely words of wisdom. Already looking forward to my next call to WFI to get me "back in the game", so to speak.


----------



## kimijack

Mrsbura, sorry about the news hun  I hope they look after you well xx I'm trying to be positive but as this is our first cycle it's hard to stay concentrated lol when you have no idea on what's happening one week from the next, I'm currently on long protocol stimming, due for my scan on monday and again wednesday but wondering why 2 scans during stimms lol my egg collection is 3rd so it's coming round really quickly  i'm so surprised how quick it's flown by ..

I wish you all the best xxx take care


----------



## Lucieloos

Mrsbura, I'm so sorry to hear this news. I have been popping on and off here and following your progress. I had exactly the same thing happen to me the beginning of this year. I got a bfp and then a week or so later started bleeding constantly for a couple of weeks. Eventually had a scan and there was nothing there. My betas were low so they didn't admit me but were steadily rising. They agreed to let me wait a couple of weeks to see if it would resolve itself naturally but it sadly didn't and I had to have methotrexate. It was an incredibly difficult time and both dh and I really struggled so i know what you must be going through. All I can say is that whilst it may not feel like it now it does get easier. You can get pregnant and it will work out for you again. I didn't believe that but it worked for us 4 months later. Wishing you lots of strength to get through the weeks ahead 💜


----------



## welsh_88

Mrsbura I'm sorry you've been admitted and really hoping you don't need to have surgery and everything works out for you as lucieloos said you must try to take some hope that you can get pregnant so that is something positive from all this sadness I'm sure when you go back for your treatment things will work out for you I really believe they will but just give your body enough time to recover and your mind to heal befor getting back on this rollercoaster I   You get your happy ending will be checking in to see how your doing 

Kim good luck for your scan Monday for some reason I thought it was tomorrow my head is not with it for the days I'm sure your going to have a great amount of follicles seen   

ATM been up since about 4 due to sleeping too long yesterday now I'm waiting for the dreaded phone call about fertilisation hoping I get some make it to day 5 cos I can only do a day 2 or 5 as nobody there to knock me out on the Saturday and I can't help feeling day 2 is just too early to but obviously any transfer is better than none this is going to be the longest weekend of my life not knowing if I do get to day 5 trying to stay positive but hard when you literally have no control over anything that happens from here on out 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## K jade

Welsh I can empathise.i HATE waiting for those phone calls. 11 is an ideal number. You really don't want a massive amount. High numbers often mean lower quality. You'll see my numbers in my sig. I had enough for a fresh cycle and a FET.

Pontsian how are things? 

Nat I'm really not sure about when to test .im mindful I have a day of shopping planned with my MIL sat. Who's in her 70s and knows nothing of our TTC malarkey. Could be a very uncomfortable day if I got a bfn.
I think it'll have to be next week sometime
OTD is the 2nd March.i will probs test a few days early. I'm already 7dp6dt ..

Misbura, so sorry Hun. The others have said it all really. Sending u lots of


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you k jade I know so far I'm finding this the hardest part waiting for the phone call it's as bad as the 2ww lol I would definitely leave it till after your shopping trip to test to be on the safe side really hope it works for you a hatching blast sounds great and can give us all some hope   I read somewhere that 9 days past 5/6 transfer should be high enough to give you a postive but to obviously still test on your otd what did you do last time? X


----------



## welsh_88

Got the phone call out of the 11 10 were suitable to inject have 5 as of today remaining they are going to ring me tomorrow when they check them again I might have to go in for a 2 day transfer tomorrow cos nobody there to knock me out satarday wish I didn't bloody need to be  
They did mention a day 5 could be possible but to prepare myself to come in tomorrow no food or drink etc ready for it so I guess now I just have to   They keep growing wasn't the news I was hoping for I hoped more would survive but keep reminding myself it only takes 1 which is all I would be allowed to transfer anyway so fingers crossed x


----------



## K jade

Don't be dissapoined, 5 is plenty. I also had 5 fertilise. From that I had a fresh 5 day transfer, and a frozen blast transfer too 
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you k jade im feeling better about it now 5 is better than none just    They keep growing I would be over the moon if I had any to freeze but will see if this time doesn't work I'm thinking of going to Prague and having some extra things done also might get my nk cells tested even tho NHS says there's no supporting evidence of it being problematic anything we can do helps even if for our own sanity lol xx


----------



## welsh_88

Just an update from me got a phone call today will be going in for a day 5     They keep developing over the weekend 

How is everyone else? Mrsbura hope your okay in hospital and don't have to have any surgery feel so sorry for you you've been on my mind x


----------



## Babydreamer1983

That's super need Welsh you must be so pleased!


----------



## K jade

Excellent news Welsh! X


----------



## Mrsbura

Great news Welsh, enjoy the weekend ready for Monday 

AFM, yesterday afternoon I got bullied into taking methotrexate. The liver specialists in Birmingham were happy for me to have 2 doses of the medication as long as my liver levels were also monitored. I was refusing this course of action as the Dr has said I now cannot be pregnant for 3-6 months, so as you can imagine I was trying everything in my power to avoid taking it. Unfortunately my bhcg levels were still rising and they did not want to subject me to surgery when they preferred this option. Felt like I was very much bullied into having the injections by family, DH and the staff. 
I'm home now but going back on Sunday and Wednesday to check bhcg levels again. I've signed myself off work for a few days and will also try and get a note from my gp for the end of next week as I don't think I can face the office yet.


----------



## Lucieloos

Mrsbura, really sorry you had to have the methotrexate. I also tried everything possible to try not to take it as I couldn't bear the thought of waiting 3 months to try again. In the end though there wasn't really much other option. I spent weeks going back and forth to the hospital every other day to be checked sometimes having to wait hours at a time for a 5 minute appt. I had it done and as much as I didn't want to wait we used it as a little bit of time to try and heal and get ourselves together. We went on a relaxing holiday for 10 nights and I could enjoy a few cocktails without having to worry about medication etc. It did the world of good. I started taking high dose folic acid (5mg) as methotrexate depletes all the folic acid from your body which is why you shouldn't conceive for 3 months. I had a blood test to measure my folate levels before beginning again and they were actually higher than average. I only waited the 3 months. It may have even been a little less. 

It's such a difficult time but I think it probably is the better option than surgery which can cause scarring to the lining and make it even more difficult to conceive even via ivf. Take things easy and take care of yourself. You will get through this and things will start to look better


----------



## welsh_88

Just realised my post didn't post yesterday thanks to everyone hoping they keep growing now over the weekend 

Mrsbura I can totally understand why you wouldn't want to take it 3-6 months seems like a long time but honestly I think your body needs time to heal and your mind to recover why you don't ring wfi and explain the situation when you feel up to it and ask them if it's possible to put you on the list for a few months time will give you something postive to look forward to then 

With regards to work I don't blame you I wouldn't wanna face anything yet either give yourself time the doctor will sign you off as long as you need I had a sick note for stress before for 4 weeks and if you feel better in that time you can always go back earlier I really hope Sunday goes as well as it possibly can and will be thinking about you take care of yourself there are others such as lucieloos who have been through the same so you might find it a comfort to talk to them


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi ladies! 
I realise my last post came across really negatively, I'm feeling a bit more positive today and I am currently sitting in Debenhams whilst DH does some shopping haha! 

Lucieloos - a holiday sounds lovely. Luckily we had already booked to go to South Africa in April so I'm looking forward to that as it will be a nice distraction. We are supposed to be spending the whole time with family but might try and negotiate a couple of days together in a retreat or something. 

Thanks for the lovely messages girls, it is really so comforting to read your responses. I owe you all a lot.


----------



## welsh_88

Glad your feeling better and you got that holiday to look forward to I'm well jealous i would love to go there   how long are you spending out there? X


----------



## Natsel

Mrsbura I'm so sorry you've had to go through this .. as someone once told me life is a **** . Thinking of you xx


----------



## Natsel

Mrsbura I'm so sorry you've had to go through this .. as someone once told me life is a **** . Thinking of you xx


----------



## K jade

Misbura glad your feeling a bit brighter. Your holiday definitely sounds like something to look forward to. I too went to South Africa many moons ago its really beautiful. 
And 3 months will fly by. I always have to wait 3 months between cycles due to using ds Xx

I'm feeling quite odd the past few days. Very bad waves of nausea, although right now I'm fine, I think my sense of taste and smell have been off, like my toast this morning tasted salty, and I'm so tired today I feel drugged. But as ivfers we get so aware of our bodies that I'm almost wandering if it's psychosomatic, or simply due to the progynova and lubion.. 
Dp and I just had a huge row cause I wouldn't come for a walk with him and the dog. 
Oh, and I must confess, I've drunk coffee all the way through this 2ww .   not ideal but God, this whole thing is bad enough without cutting out life's small pleasures 
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade I haven't given up caffeine either I'm trying a different approach this time where I let myself have what I want within reason i had a few glasses of wine last night they way I see it ATM I have nothing in me yet so why worry about it I won't drink during 2ww but I will be having my caffeine its the only thing that will help me get through it during night shifts the progesterone or the trigger shot not such which has made me feel quite sick at times and my boobs are killing like really sensitive I've had to sleep in a sports bra and I don't even have transfer till Tomorrow  
I met a friend yesterday she's 10 weeks pregnant all her symptoms sound the same as mine ATM so I really don't think I will be lucky enough to spot any signs during 2ww 

The change in taste could be a good sign tho that is one thing my friend mentioned she can't eat pizza ATM and that's her favourite food she did a test based on that slightly before her period was due as she was ttc and also had a previous child to compare symptoms to .......Do you know yet when you will be testing? I really hope you get your bfp bet your driving yourself mad waiting with all this symptoms going on really does mess with your head if it's drugs or genuine doesn't it  

Hope u all have a good Sunday and mrsbura good luck at hospital today I hope tests are showing that you won't need surgery xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Hi all. Welsh hope your transfer goes smoothly today. Mrsbura your def right to take some time off work, you need to put yourself first and i hope your appointment sun went ok and you've got a plan. Everyone else cycling this week hope things go well for everyone, stay positive and try to relax (advice i definitely need to take). 

AFM we are hoping for egg collection fri as long as wed scan shows enough large follicles- does anyone else think its amazing how they measure them all so accurately!


----------



## K jade

welsh hope all went well yesterday..

babydreamer that's good if your EC is going to be Friday. you have the weekend then to rest up

misbura how are u doing?

well I've been really good this cycle and its looking like I will hold out till test day which is Thursday.  mainly because I didn't want to test early and it be a negative then have to face continuing with the lubion injections until my OTD. 

I've been having some very vivid dreams the past few nights. which according to Dr Google is another early pregnancy symptom. but then when I looked up why, its due to rise in oestrogen. and of course i'm on 4 oestrogen tablets a day so that explains it!! 

xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade I hope it is a good sign for you I've got everything crossed for you that you get your boy Thursday so close now your almost there  

Babydreamer I hope things all go smoothly for you at your next scan and you get booked in for egg collection Friday any idea how many follicles they seen on your last scan? Hope you get a good amount of eggs 

Had my transfer yesterday it's bitter sweet cos I was allowed to transfer 2 but only because they were deemed poor quality I have no idea of grades as really didn't wanna know incase I googled it got none to freeze cos they said they only freeze ones deemed good enough that they think will survive the thaw process 

I do know she said one was a blast and other just before but was unable to grade that but they were hopeful two might give me a chance so going to try to stay positive  

Mrsbura hope your okay and Kim I can't believe your egg collection is nearly here I got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Welsh keep positive. They wouldn't of bothered going ahead with the transfer if they didn't think there was much of a chance and the fact that one of them was a blast is surely a good sign! 

Kjade and Welsh I really do have my fingers crossed for you.

Mrsbura how are you doing?

Afm i had about 25 follicles which i think was because I have pcos. However less than half were above 12mm Mondays scan and a few were already at 17&18mm. Is it right that they'll only harvest those around 18mm? I'll find out more tomo I guess.


----------



## kimijack

heya babydreamer, 

Our cycle must be in sync lol 

I had scan yesterday and having another tomorrow, i had 19 between 15-21 so they said i had a good run of follies lol

I think they harvest ones between 17-22 not 100% but worth finding out from clinic xx

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## welsh_88

Sorry Kim and babydreamer I can't remember what the size is they harvest I had a few about 20 I think on my last scan before egg collection you both sound like you have a brilliant amount and hopefully you both get lots of eggs from them  

Just booked the week off from work as I was concerned my job has a lot of lifting and carrying so a relaxing one for me   bet you can't wait now till egg Collection to see what you have I'm exited for you both xx


----------



## K jade

Well it's definitely a bfn for me. I know it's not OTD but it would show up by now 
Very hard to accept this time. I feel so sad. Sounds ridiculous but I was so connected to that embie 
Really not sure where to go from here as everything I try seems to fail


----------



## kimijack

Evening All 

kjade is it your test date hun?

sometimes you can get a late inplanter keep positive hun i know its hard but i've known it happen even someone to have negatives right til otd and then boom there it is positive 

It's so hard to feel positive i've felt awful about my cycle as im a newbie it's made me feel negative lol and the more negative you feel the less likely it is to happen they say 

sending you hugs  xx

babydreamer, i checked about follies its between 16-22 hun 

i have my next scan in the morning, i've been soooo bloated and had so many sharp pains in my left side like stabbing 

so i'm thinking i have more follies on the grow lol fingers crossed haha

welsh yayy for being pupo  2 little embies snuggling up for 9 months hopefully  keep chin up and enjoy a week off, i'll keep you busy with messages haha oh and lots of questions you've been a huge support to me 

i hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kim it's no problem I've not been much use with information last two visits I was too drugged up to remember anything they told me  

Kjade I'm so sorry   I really hope as Kim suggested U get a late implanter so please take your meds till otd in 2 days just incase.....doesn't sound ridiculous I think we all are secretly attached to our little embryo(s) as it's the closest thing we have to being pregnant and they are part of you and partner 

Take some time to get your head round it I'm so sorry for you I have been there so completely know how it feels and nothing anyone says can comfort you.....make sure to book a follow up with the clinic.....do you have any NHS goes left ? I would suggest if your going to go private for another go to get some copies of your files xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh kjade I'm so sorry hun I was really hoping this would be your time. Do you have any frosties? I know it's so hard. I assume you still have another round of ivf to go? Take some time out and then make a plan to move forward I always found that helped. It took me 3 ivf transfers before we got one that stuck so keep at it. I know you've done iui but the chances are a lot lower with that so keep at the ivf


----------



## K jade

thanks ladies for all your kind words. 
feel so sad today

I think its unlikely to be  late implanter as it was already beginning to hatch, therefore it should have started the implantation process immediately. 
that's why I thought them giving me march the 2nd as OTD was a bit over the top. 
There wasn't even a faint line

I do get another NHS round yes, but seriously, what can change now?
everything was textbook and still I achieve no implantation whatsoever. 

im really wandering now whether it is just time to move on from fertility and look at adoption. we have had no breakthroughs  in nearly 6 years. 
and prior to my IVF my DH was diagnosed with NOA, and the worst possible form of it too. 
very much at a crossroads right now
xxx


----------



## welsh_88

Kjade I read that on average it takes 3 attempts at ivf to work so don't give up hope yet that's what the nice guidelines recommend though we only get 2 full rounds on NHS in wales you might get another two goes on NHS really if you ended up with any Frosties from next round 

I completely understand how devastating it is I have been trying to get pregnant in total about 10 years without even coming close to a bfp I feel devastated that my embryos are such poor quality this time I'm seriously considering giving it one more go if it doesn't work possibly with an egg donor in Prague as I've used up my NHS goes and both times non left for freeze 

I would give it some time and see how you feel with regards to another go but I think ultimately when it doesn't work there is just something wrong with the embryo I've read about PGS ( preimplantation genetic screening ) of embryos which could potentially save the disappointment of transferring one that would never have worked and might be useful in understanding why they aren't implanting tho I think it's expensive here 

Adoption is definitely something you could consider also but it's not the DNA that makes someone a parent which I've definitely learnt to be true 

Give yourself time to grieve go to your follow up see what they say and take things from there maybe all you need is a few tweaks here and there to you protocol to get you bfp

Here if you wanna talk   I have been through what your going through right now xx


----------



## Lucieloos

I know what you mean kjade. Even when you are under 30 though only 1 in 3 embryos are chromosomally normal so it could be around 1 in 4 for you. That's why they say when you go into ivf that you have to see it as a bit of a process that may take a few attempts before you are successful. Have you thought about trying immune meds like intralipids and steroids?


----------



## K jade

Thank you welsh that does help 

I wanted to say actually yesterday  when you were disappointed about your embies. ive read one here by a very well informed FFer that really embryo grading is nothing more than a beauty contest. it actually gives you no idea of the genetic integrity of the embryos. the only way you can ascertain that is by doing PGS. 
so please don't be disappointed, there was a lady recently on here who had , as she put it, absolutely cr*p 3 day embryos. both were put back and she got twins.
as you can see with me, I get blasts, and no way near a pregnancy. so really , you have just as much chance as anyone. I wouldn't pay attention to embie grading at all

lucie I have actually been looking into that as my next step. but its such a mindefield! im not really sure the best place to start. ive noticed crgw offer quite extensive immune testing. but it does seem that DrG is  the best for it... so not really sure which direction to go in  
xxx


----------



## welsh_88

I've heard good things about getting nk cells tested but like you no idea where to start 

I'm hoping that it's true that quality doesn't matter so much as Just making sure it's capable of turning into a pregnancy it's so hard being on NHS too isn't it where you don't get offered any additional tests but it might be worth looking into where and how much these tests are just for your own peace of mind 

They might let you transfer two on your next go on the NHS as they said to me they wouldn't consider it under 35 if it's your first go just might give you a little extra chance of 1 taking like they keep saying to me it doesn't double your chances but it helps 

I've given up looking now into percentages of it working or not like on average 25% they say but to be its 50% chance  it either works or it doesn't keeping that in my mind has really helped me this time not get caught up on percentages I purposely didn't ask grades tho she did say poor cos I know I would end up on google stressing myself out lol 

The fact that you had an embryo good enough to freeze says your producing good quality ones sadly it was just probably abnormal to start with   

Don't give up hope you can ask around other clinics for advice not saying you have to go with them but if you have all your notes from previous cycles can really help plan another one I emailed a few clinics abroad who ask for all your history and then they recommend what they think would help you obviously it's free to ask so no harm in it   xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Jade, I took the immune meds without doing the testing. I think wfi would give you the steroids and you could have the intralipids at CRGW. Alternatively I don't know what your thoughts are about going abroad but gennet in Prague do the testing for a few hundred pounds. 

I had the PGS testing on some of my embryos. We haven't used them yet but I was glad that we had it done at the time as I know I can produce chromosomally normal embryos. That could be something for you to consider if you ever go private. They don't offer it at wfi unfortunately.


----------



## K jade

lucie did WFI give you the immune meds? or did you obtain them yourself?
that's interesting to know that about Gennet, thanks

immune issues are such a confusing one to me. as I don't have 'reactions' to things generally is that makes sense. I don't seem to have 'high inflammation' or anything like that and certainly no allergies. 
but im guessing its not that simple ..

lots to think about
xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

No wfi didn't give them to me I got them from the Czech clinic. That's only because wfi only knew about one of my others transfers as I couldn't have given them the full history as I wouldn't have been eligible for as much treatment with them then. I think with your history with them they would probably give you the steroids if you asked. I don't think they do intralipids though which is why I suggested CRGW. You can't really tell about immune just by allergies etc.


----------



## K jade

ah I see, 
that's really helpful. thanks. yeh I always wandered if allergies and other auto immune issues were a red flag, but I guess if it were that simple a lot of us would have a more straightforward ride. 

I know they will give me a scratch, so that's something (to look forward to!) 
I know that steroids would help to prevent an immune reaction, 
what would intralipids do ? sorry for all the questionsxx


----------



## welsh_88

Lucieloos do you remember how much it cost you to have the pgs testing and was that abroad? I've been looking into gennet myself as read lots of positive things about them on here  

Kjade I hope you manage to get a few tests behind you some of the prices of things in the U.K. Are expensive but gennet and others seem reasonable in comparison if you can pick up cheap flights might be worth just getting all tests done and then getting whatever medication they suggest and use along side an NHS funded go x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Welsh, I went to reprofit in Czech Republic. The testing was only something like £150-£200 per embryo which is a fraction of the price of what it costs in the U.K. We wouldn't have been able to afford to have it done in the uk.


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you that is really good I think if I need to will definitely be having that could help us find out more information I'm really hoping that this attempt will work but even if it did and we wanted any siblings I'm definitely going to looking abroad as they offer so much more at reasonable prices 

Kjade make sure you get your follow up appointment when your up to it think it could really help you come to terms with this cycle  

Kim and babydreamer good luck to both of you for egg collection tomorrow xx


----------



## kimijack

Evening All 

Well it's been one tough journey for us emotionally and physically, never thought we could get this far but as i type this were the night before Egg Collection yayy we've finally made it  feels unreal how quick things go.

It's been a rough few weeks for me on the long protocol, from he moment i started down regulation i turned in a war warrior lol from there's problems with ironing to crying at not being able to remember how to make homemade gravy lol that was a day ! will never forget that day haha

Made some really great friends along the way via this forum  

Without this forum i felt alone and like i was the only woman in the world going through Ivf lol now i know that there are lots more warriors other than me 

Thanks ever so much for everyone's support and answering all my totally random questions  

I'll be back tomorrow with an update on our Egg Collection 

Will keep everyone in the loop..

Goodluck also to all starting out , anyone ready for egg collection and transfer.

Wish you all the very best xxx


----------



## pontsian

KJade - so very very sorry to read your news. Do you have a follow up appointment to discuss options? Take care of yourself in the meantime xx

MrsBura - how are you doing? Hope you are ok xx

Kim - Good luck with your EC xx 

Babydreamer - Good luck with your EC too xx 

Lucie - How are things with you? I hope you are well and prepared as the countdown must be on now! xx

Welsh - hope you are well too and relaxing in preparation xx

AFM - well the last month has been a bit of roller-coaster for me. I have been shuttled back and forth between the Heath, Llandough and most recently the Gwent for so many scans and blood tests all with different consultants (where I find myself constantly repeating my medical history). The most recent for me is that through a blood test I have tested positive for ovarian cancer BUT they think it is a false positive caused by my endometritus as apparently that can affect the results. So I have been referred to the Gwent to the consultant who removed my last tube in November and am waiting on an appointment to see her. No one actually seems to want to take responsibility for me and just keeps shuttling me around departments and hospitals. I really can't believe it is cancer but I am becoming increasingly upset and worried because at the back of mind a little voice is whispering what if its not a false positive and the longer this thing is left inside me (plus they have confirmed that it has grown and is now 12cm!) it could all be that much harder to treat or burst and i risk losing an ovary! God I wish I could afford private and just have it dealt with it - whatever I am facing - and move forward. My DH is stressing out like crazy and is really worried and saying just get this sorted and lets walk away from everything but I still want a baby and my sister is still very willing - it just feels like a big mess with so many hurdles its unreal   Sorry for the doom and gloom ladies, I guess on a lighter note (no pun intended!) my weight loss continues so at least that won't be an issue if/when I get back to WFI


----------



## K jade

Thanks sian.  . Yeh I spoke to the clinic today, the nurse sounded so dissapointed for me I actually  felt bad for her! 
DH and I have tonight made the decision to have full testing with Dr Gorgy, it'll be expensive but I feel something is very amiss 

I'm so so sorry to hear of the awful time your having. And to be told it's cancer, oh no it's not its false, then pass you from pillar to post! What the hell . 
Of course you still want to fulfill your dream of being a mum. And you WILL! 
they must sort this for u quickly and get you back on the road. 
I bet you are feeling so angry lost and confused right now. We are all here for u xxx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, had my treatment planning appointment at WFI Neath yesterday so just waiting on AF next week to start IVF/ICSI - 2nd cycle. Will be on short protocol again but changing stims this time, will be on Bemfola instead of Menopur. Has anyone had any experience of Bemfola? Not sure what to expect with regards to side effects? Didn't have any with Menopur so hoping I'll be lucky again. As this is cycle number 2 the clinic in fairness to them seem to be throwing everything at us! Staying on short protocol but changing stims and adding in progesterone injections as well as pessaries cos of the bleeding last time. The most pleasing difference this time is that the clinic are allowing us to transfer 2 embryos! They were so strict on the first cycle and given that I'm relatively young, we were only allowed to put 1 back. 
Feeling positive but trying not to get my hopes up after the devastation of last time! 
Hope everyone else is well? Is anyone else at Neath? 
Nice to see some familiar faces from last time, nice but sad to see we haven't all achieved our dreams yet! Hopefully this one will be the one for us all 😀


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Hi all and thanks for your messages and thoughts. Why collection went fine today with 14 eggs collected and currently I feel done but I sure the drugs will wear off soon! We were also told my husband's sperm was better than theg expected but we still chose icsi which i hope was the right choice-they wouldn't let us do half and half.

So sorry to hear ur news kjade and pontsian why is nothing simple!
Mrsburu hope ur ok. 
Those on 2ww hope ur holding up on
Welcome lynze I'm sure 2nd time round is no easier than the first

And kimjack I hope ur morning has been as straight forward as mine and you doing ok. Im so nervous about the call tomo to find out how many eggs harvested were mature and how many actually fertilised. I was so pleased to here they still call even though it's a sat. Does anyone have advice on questions i should ask the embryologist?


----------



## pontsian

Babydreamer - Wow! 14 is an excellent number and gives you get odds for getting to 5 days and having a hatching blast and hopefully some frosties. Great news too about your DH, good luck with your phone call tomorrow xx

Lynz - Hi, this protocol sounds promising. I am afraid I have never had Bemfola only menopur and Gonal F. Great news that are allowing you to transfer 2 if thats what you want x

Kim - hope your EC went well today xx


----------



## welsh_88

Pontsian omg I am devastated reading that I can't imagine what your going i pray to god it is a false postive i can understand about the panic and fear and being messed around on the bloody NHS waiting times are ridiculous but this is so important they shouldn't be keeping you waiting a moment longer than needed.....I don't know how things work but can you keep going back or turning up at hospital saying your in pain even if your not in the hope it would speed things up? I just can not begin to imagine what it's like to hear the dreaded word cancer I really hope your okay and you get it sorted I'm sure they know what they are talking about if they suspect it could be false but obviously needs looking at asap so so sorry     You get seen soon 

Babydreamer and Kim well done both for egg collection you both got amazing numbers lets hope for some good news from you both tomorrow   I can't think of anything to ask tomorrow cos they will tell you everything you need to know and you will have a chat with them face to face on the day of transfer if you have any questions 

Lynz30 I've never heard of bemfola sorry they had me on me merional 225iu a day first time I was on 150iu of menopur it's good they have let you have two I really had to fight them to even think about it with me despite it being my second time they wouldn't budge cos my last was with a different partner years ago as it happens the quality was deemed poor on the day so they let me have two put back so bitter sweet really I got my own way but obviously would have been nicer to hear more postive words with regards to quality but we are keeping everything crossed that it works for us and them   what dose are you on this time have they increased or kept the same ? I know different brand but you know what I mean clinic says they are no longer going to be using menopur now 

Kjade what tests are you going to be having done and where is this doctor based? Sorry to be nosey just I am thinking if I need it of having tests too so would be nice to hear what your having done 😀

Mrsbura I hope your ok Hun and didn't need to have the surgery been thinking about you 


Sorry if I've missed anyone out 

ATM I'm 4dp5dt and stupidly did a test this morning how mental is that ? Just cos I read some stories online of a very few people getting positives then obviously it was a bfn l  Though I was more sensible than that think I am officially losing it being off work too this week haha I don't really have any symptoms thought I had some twinges but to be honest think It's the progesterone injections 

Been out for a lovely day shopping with my mum today and my other half is back from a quick trip working away In the morning so looking forward to seeing him   

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## kimijack

evening all 

well we had a good day 

collected 19eggs!! were super chuffed.
I was worried about Ohss and cancellation but they assured us it'll be fine 

I've had a great sleep lol and feeling bit better  xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kim try drinking lots of sports drinks over next few days as I've read symptoms of ohss can often appear after collection so just to be extra safe  
Hope you and babydreamer get some good news today xx


----------



## kimijack

Morning all 😀

We've had the call lol 

15 eggs fertilised 😆

We're super happy..

X hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Morning all. We to have been really lucky and 11 of the 14 eggs have been fertilised -so grateful to those lab people carefully poking my partner's sperm into my eggs! So pleased.

Kimijack  great to hear urs r doin so well. See keep drinking plenty and lots of protein as I too am at risk of ohss and they told me the risk period is from trigger until a week after. Are they scanning you mon to check?-if not then mayb u r considered to b at less risk.

Welsh I hope u have lots of plans to keep distracted. The temptation now just be to keep testing but its just torturing yourself more each time-will you to try wait now? 

Lynz hope af comes on time for you I found the wait hideous! How come uve got progesterone injections, are they easy to give andbetter than the other routes?


----------



## kimijack

Hey 

No not being scanned Monday she said were low risk so continuing on 

I'm glad we both got super numbers 😀

How you feeling today ?

I'm feeling so sore lol


----------



## welsh_88

Haha no I didn't learn my lesson I did another test this morning and another bfn not surprising really and now out of tests I had a double first response pack for test day and I was planning on testing about 9dp or 10dp with one and using the other for on test day oh well I've ordered another pack online so told other half to hide them from me till it's time tho I did order a sneaky 30 ( yeah that's right ) cheapo ones from eBay though now I think I might just bin them when they arrive as surely it's a bad idea? I honestly didn't think I would be tempted but being off work this week seems to have made me slightly  

Babydreamer congratulations on yours I've already said it to Kim   do they think you will be going to day 5? Or will they make the decision at your scan? So strange this ohss business do you have many symptoms? Drink loads of them sports drinks heard amazing things about them one woman I read on a forum got told to only drink them as she was really high risk and literally no water so every clinic gives different advice 


Going to try to be sting and not test again for a good while lol xx


----------



## K jade

Babydreamer and Kim those are great numbers . Congrats!

Welsh step away from the hpts lol! 
They are not designed for IVF patients and it's far too early for anything to show up on them X

Lynz good to see you back on here. I was on Lublin last time, and feel it's far superior to cyclogest which didn't do a dam thing for me. Great news on them letting you do a double. 

Pontsian thinking of u xx

AFM I'm in a lot of pain today ,  AF hit me like a brick yesterday and I'm in agony. Moving fowards I have made an appointment with a recurrent implantation specialist ( not gorgy) but a different one. Based in Surrey. I will ask for  every test to be thrown my way to see what's going on.

Xx


----------



## welsh_88

k jade I really hope these tests give you some answers I'm definitely not going to be having another cycle without some further tests done first....the first af after all them injections is always the worst I remember mine being so heavy and painful so completely understand   Hope your feeling more postive now you have something to look forward to xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks welsh

However if I mention to the WFI DR'S that I'm looking into immunes what do u think they will say does anyone know? 
As I know it's such a contentious issue... 
Any thoughts on how to broach the subject.. 
Xx


----------



## welsh_88

I'm not sure it says on NHS website about there is no good evidence for nk killer cells test and things but I guess it's just a personal choice because you do read about people with repeated failed cycles having it then taking extra medication and getting pregnant....I don't think they will really mind what you want to do or if you don't feel comfortable with discussing it wait till you get some results in at the end of the day it's you paying for these tests so I don't think they will have anything to say about it really but remember even with perfectly healthy couples going through ivf the average is 3 attempts 

I've been looking at gennet ATM had abit of a down day yesterday probably due to stupidity on my part testing the day before so convinced myself it hasn't worked feeling better today I know it's still early and I'm not out yet but I do like to have a back up plan...... I'm going to go to gennet if it doesn't work towards end of the year I'm going to pay for these extra tests in fact I'm going to have any I can afford or they recommend I'm planning on using redundancy money end of year and cos we are paying this time I kind of what to know if there are any real issues before as ivf is both financially and mentally draining I don't know how many times we can put ourselves through it 

People have said to me you need to set a limit on the amount of goes you have but I think when you've had enough you will just know and only you can decide when that is these tests are in my opinion definitely worth the money i would speak to Cardiff book a follow up discuss what tests your wanting to have ask for all your results from previous goes and they can give you an honest opinion from a doctors point of view really hope you get some answers or atleast some comfort in knowing you've got another go waiting for you   Xx


----------



## welsh_88

Kim tried to message you back but your inbox is full lol xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

So sorry that this is all about me but it's been a stressful morning. So I've been sent home on bed rest until day 5 post egg collection in the hope ohss will improve otherwise they'll freeze everything-was not expecting that!! Any suggestions on food drink or anything else would b much appreciated as I feel a bit defeated as I've been trying to drink so much and eat so much meat and high protein yogurt and cottage cheese I'm not sure wat else I can do!

Kimijack hope u had a more successful morning!


----------



## K jade

i know that's what I thought welsh. its really tricky.  
if the Dr doesn't believe in it and says this, then my DH will basically agree and tell me to cancel my appointment cause its a waste of money.which will cause no doubt a huge row. Dh really doesn't know a lot about ivf full stop and certainly not implantation failure.  
i honestly don't believe i will have a successful cycle without additional  testing, as there is a problem, and the root cause needs to be addressed. I think the empirical approach that WFI offer with regards to steroids and a scratch, after a number of failed attempts, is simply too much of a shot in the dark for me


im sorry your feeling down. the 2ww is hell. there is no 2 ways about it. don't write off your embies though. there really is no second guessing which ones will take and which wont. 

babydreamer sorry that sounds very stressful
i bleive that with ohss you must drink loads of water, and protein. lots of rest too . go home and put your feet up 
xxx


----------



## welsh_88

Babydreamer on one forum I read one woman was told with serious ohss to only drink sports drinks no water so lots and lots of them might help I was drinking a lot of the emerge ones they sell in home bargains cos not keen on the other brands 

I know how disappointing it is to have a feeze on day 5 I've been there but for different reasons but it really would be for the best if they decide to do it pregnancy can make the symptoms worse and your body would be better prepared for it on a frozen cycle hope your ok   Xx


----------



## welsh_88

K jade if they don't agree with it you could just not tell them and take any additional medication along side it that a different clinic recommends xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Pont, I am so sorry to hear about your update. You have been through so much the past couple of years. I really hope that you are given the all clear soon so that you can get back on track. Thinking of you.


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Kimijack ur inbox is full. Hope ur doin ok!


----------



## kimijack

Good morning 

I'm all good  

Didn't realise my inbox is full sorry 

Sorry about your news baby dreamer 
Was thinking about you yesterday xx
Drink plenty of fluids.

AFM:  We had the call we got 6 at 5 AA 5 ab 5 bb and few others at 4 ab 4 AA 3bb  in total 13 still going 

Going for transfer tomorow xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Yay well done kimijack im so pleased for you.

Wish i had been told a little bit more about the quality of mine at day 3, im not sure "variable" quality reassures me very much. Not that it changes anything i guess as who knows how theyll all be tomorrow. 

Super good luck tomorrow Kimijack and babydust to everyone on their IVF journey at the mo - seems a little quiet on here right now!

AFM - Hopefully ill be having transfer tomorrow if this OHSS does one (cannot possibly drink any more fluid or eat more protein so if it doesnt go ahead at least i know i tried my hardest).


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Can someone explain to me how wfi grade their embryos at day 3 and 5 as ive been googling and now im really confused and i know im going to be stressed enough tomorrow when/if they come to discuss the plan for transfer or to freeze.


----------



## welsh_88

Babydreamer I have no idea sorry I didn't ask the grades cos on day 5 she just said we deem them as poor and the second runner was not quite a blast yet so said she's unable to grade that one and I knew I too would google it if I knew the grades maybe Kim will better understand how they grade it? X


----------



## kimijack

Hey hun 

They grade 1-5 and a -d 

Grade 5 is high and a is best 

It's about the blastocyst expanding worth ringing wfi for advice hun x


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Thanks Kimijack. Yours are fab then you must be so pleased!


----------



## kimijack

No worries hun , happy to help 

Tomorrow we've got our appointment at 1.30 and having a 5ab unless it's now turned to 5 AA fingers crossed other half wants 2 but due to quality I can't see them allowing us   xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Is that a decision you guys have made between you or with the embryologist? Is yours NHS funded as mine is and im pretty sure we get no say on first cycle about having one or two embryos and they pretty much guide you to which quality embryo to transfer. I presume your not choosing the top quality ones you have so that you can freeze them - what ones will they let you freeze is it only AA?


----------



## kimijack

Hey hun

We're NHS funded too 
We discussed between us if they were low grade we'd nag for 2 lol
But we've been graded for so were going for best grade to be placed back x
I don't know how they decide freezing we've not talked through that as yet x


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Fingers crossed no nagging is required then!


----------



## welsh_88

They have to be at a certain grade for them to freeze them if they are poor they won't freeze them but don't know what the cut of is for it  

Obviously if it's a freeze all cycle I imagine that's completely different 

With regards to what to transfer the embryologist will pick the best one on the day then freeze any other suitable ones there's a poster on the wall where you wait on your bed they says something about the new freeze guidelines but mine were deemed too poor to freeze 

I think wfi are only NHS now too from what I heard before which is probably why waiting time has improved  

Good luck to both of you tomorrow remember it only takes ones and hope everything goes smoothly xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Welsh have you been doing sneaky tests or have you resisted. Whats your official test day?


----------



## kimijack

Evening all 

Nervous for tomorow now lol 
Looking forward to seeing our little embies 

Babydreamer : Hope tomorrow goes great for you 

Hope everyones ok x


----------



## welsh_88

Babydreamer I did a test yesterday which was bfn on a cheapy one which was 7dp 5dt today my other half has taken them ALL off me lol last night I only upset myself plus I convinced myself af way haven't had any symptoms to speak off really and you just never know if it's from the progesterone really so can't tell lol 

My official test day is the 14th I actually thought it was 13th but Just looked another so I'm going to try to be good and hold off till then  

I really hope you get some good news tomorrow and can go ahead with your transfer just looked back at messages too and I wouldn't worry about variable embryo quality tbh I don't think they bother to tell you much unless you outright ask them the grades and you've got a really good number to work with so got everything crossed for you  

Hope you and Kim have a good transfer remember to take some pics of your embies and Kim don't be nervous your nearly there now tomorrow is the best day of all you get to see your little one going in on the screen it's pretty amazing When you think about it wish I could remember mine   Just glad other half was there to see it 

Try to get a good night sleep both and looking forward to hearing some postive news from you both tomorrow xx


----------



## kimijack

Evening hun 

Think my nerves is due to over googling lol 

Google can be informative but too much info can swallow you up  

I'm banned from Google officially, I've banned myself so good job I have this on an app haha 

I'm going to take pics tomorrow other half said he was gonna video the event lol 

It's such an amazing adventure of life 
Each and every couple that go through this should be extremely proud of themselves..

Good luck tomorrow on all transfers 

Will message when pupo  

Night xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Oh thanks Welsh I would never of thought of pics but am so going to now-top tip! !

Sounds like we r all the same googling everything and testing early, it's just human nature to want to know wats going on and we should all not be so hard on ourselves! 

Welsh good luck for actual rest day and kimijack good luck for this afternoon-the wait is killing me!


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Change that, the other half does not like the idea of pics so guess we won't b doing that


----------



## kimijack

Hey all 

I'm now officially pupo 

We have 1 5aa hatching blast on board  

Hows it gone for you babydreamer ? 
Hope alls ok x

Welsh: I am now joining you on the dreaded 2ww :/ 

Xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Yup im joining you as well i have a 4ab on board so fingers and toes crossed. Is it worrying that I'm more concerned about the embryologist calling us to let us know if we have any to freeze-I'm just so convinced this isn't gonna work first cycle. Test date 22/3 i assume ur the same kimijack?

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## kimijack

Hey hun 

Yeah test date the same 
This 2 we is gonna kill me lol 
We Ave 7 to freeze also  yayy were over the moon xx
Hope you got some to freeze hun x


----------



## welsh_88

Well done both of you you both have brilliant grades a hatching blast I think is the best so your super lucky  
Babydreamer you never know it might work first time for you but please take some comfort in the fact that you have more goes on NHS if it doesn't might help you to relax more and if either of you have any Frosties then it's classed as one cycle if you have to do a frozen cycle so you both got a fresh cycle to fall back on hopefully you won't need it 

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww this is killing me I'm 99.99% convinced this hasn't worked for me unfortunately but if not I will be looking st going abroad with further testing just won't be able to do it this year cos of work and time off but gives me a chance to get polyp removed and endometriosis checked in meantime and next time I'm not going to be testing with hpt I will book a blood test the wait is shorter lol 

Hope you too both relax now and enjoy being pupo and if you want my advice don't test too early it really hasn't helped me but from reading forums most ppl test 7dp if your gunna do I would wait till then 

Good luck   Xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Welsh it's not over until it's over so although being realistic is important try to stay positive and it sounds like you have thought carefully about your next move.

We have 4 to freeze but from wat u understand that aren't great quality we had a 4bb and three 4bc but it will be good to do a frozen cycle  as will be a bit less intense.


----------



## kimijack

Hiya all  

We're super happy our end we have 7 to freeze 4 at grade 5 AA 5 ab 5 bb and 3 at 4aa 4ab and 4 bb so had a great set to freeze 

We were told this morning our embie has started hatching 
Quality was great which helps also so praying this works first time for us embryologist seemed positive  as were only having Ivf due to no tubes  xx


----------



## welsh_88

Babydreamer 4 is a brilliant amount to have frozen so well done and well done Kim both your grades sound great so that fingers crossed now that the 2ww is kind to you both   xx


----------



## welsh_88

Just to update everyone it's a bfn for me started bleeding last night I've stopped my progesterone as it's been making me so ill that there is no point in dragging it out any longer 

Hoping you lovely ladies on the 2ww get better outcomes   xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

So sorry to here that Welsh that's not a nice way to find out-not that there is a nice way i suppose. Hope you have some nice things planned.


----------



## welsh_88

Yeah I'm going to be having a nice relaxing bubble bath now which I've missed so much taking some mags in and that's me for next few hours  

I'm honestly okay about it I did my crying and grieving a few days ago now I'm just thankful I can put an end to these drugs and I feel grateful it isn't dragged out till otd Tuesday if that makes any sense  

I'm looking forward to the next go gunna use the rest of this year to get us both in the best possible shape we can be x


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, 
After introducing myself after my treatment planning meeting last week about 10 days ago, I'm sorry to say I haven't been back since lol. Been a busy time with work and really bad PMT waiting for AF. AF came and had baseline scan Friday, was given the go ahead to start so am on day 3 of stims now. Anyone else around this point? Nothing really to note yet, they've changed my drugs this time so I'm on Bemfola 225iu. Haven't had any side effects to note yet. The only difference really is that Bemfola is a pre-loaded spring pen so none of that mixing and drawing up you have to do with Menopur which is nice. Got another scan Weds to check progress. 

Will take me a while to read back what's been going on with everyone for the last 10 days but will try and get up to date. 

Babydreamer - the clinic are putting me on progesterone injections and the pessaries this time cos I was spotting on and off quite early in my last 2ww and I had a BFP but bleeding continued and HCG levels started to fall, unfortunately . Sometimes early bleeding and miscarriage can be caused by low progesterone so they're giving me double whammy this time. 

Welsh88 - they've started me on 225iu of Bemfola. Yeah, I'm pleased they're letting us put 2 back this time cos they were so strict last time!

Hi KJade, really sorry to see this cycle didn't work out for you, sending you hugs!
Hope everyone is well 😀
Hi to anyone who's joined since I was last on here xx


----------



## Lynz30

Ps really sorry to see it was a BFN for you Welsh88! Such a hard time! Look after yourself, love xx


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you lynz30 

Sounds like everything is going great for you so far The bemfola sounds much easier with no messing about  
Hope everything goes well this time will they be giving you any blood tests this time to check your progesterone levels? Maybe it's something you could ask about to give you peace of mind sorry to hear of your loss last time   

Babydreamer and Kim hope your both doing well during your 2ww will be checking back in to see how you all get on hoping for bfps for you all   xx


----------



## K jade

Welsh I'm so sorry about your Bfn hun. Will u get another try? I know that u did a cycle some years ago with them, does that count? 
. Something for the future but I know a lot of endo ladies have had Sucess with a pro longed down reg using prostap... This has also been backed up with reasearch . Anyway, I'm sure you just want a bit of time out for now. 
Hope u enjoyed your bubble bath. I'll be having one later. Have really missed them.. X


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you kjade 

Yeah I'm planning another go but will likely be February next year for my 30th unfortunately I just can't get anymore time off work this year to go abroad and was relying on redundancy money to fund it but my works have announced they are staying open till December so for now we are just gunna save like crazy get as healthy as possible I'm going to ask to get a referral to gynaecologist to get polyp checked and removed and also ask to get my endometriosis looked at cos was about 5 years I had it removed so there is a strong possibility it is back that is helpful I will ask about what I can be put on to prevent it coming back after it's checked/removed prior to another go 

ATM it's a toss up between Prague or Poland tho I'm trying to find more reviews on Poland I found a clinic there that says medication is included in price no matter what the dose and offers the genetic tests I want done the pre implantation type

In the meantime I might get my nk killer cells checked.....did you say that was something your planning on doing? Where and when do you plan on having another go? X


----------



## K jade

Hi welsh. 
Yes. This is something I have arranged to have done. To get to the bottom of why implantation keeps failing for me
There are several Drs who do this at various prices. Dr G seems to be top dog, but pricey. For me Im not sure if its NK cells or something else. Blood clotting or neurotransmission perhaps. (I’ve been doing a bit of a crash course in it). Either way something's off. 
My next cycle will hopefully be around June time

It sound like a good plan to get your endo re checked. Ive heard it can come back and lots of ladies need to have it managed. Can you get referred for a Lap on the NHS? That would save you some money.
There is a lady on here called Miss Sunshine 22 who is extremely knowledgably about endo and her post are very informative. You may want to search her
I think that prauge seems to be more popular than Poland although im not sure why as ive heard Poland is very cheap and has excellent care. 
xx


----------



## welsh_88

Thank you I can ask about a lap I had one years ago and everything was clear at the time but I'm talking like maybe 7 years ago will definitely try to get the bulk of it done on NHS before I fly out 

Just waiting for my records from Cardiff now have to pay £50 but I want them to take with me and might be helpful for future 

Are you going to dr g for the tests yourself? 

I will look for some of her posts thank you yeah I've heard great things for Prague especially gennet so torn between the two at the moment I think Poland is probably cheaper overall but the important things for me are the same reasons like yours why it's failing and any other reasons going on 

You still have 2 NHS left don't you? Did you get a follow up after ? I'm not holding my breath for one they didn't give me one the first time xx


----------



## K jade

I don't think they offer a follow up routinely, you have to ask for one. if you call reception they will book you in for one

still in 2 minds, but yes, veering towards Mr G. largely because his clinic is only a walk away from Paddington station!
xx


----------



## welsh_88

I did ask for one they said they would get someone to ring me but I can't see it happening as would have thought they would have done it by now but I'm not bothered as long as I get my medical records  

They did ask if we wanted counselling but we turned it down 

Dr g sounds really good I'm definitely going to get the nk test this year I know it's pricey but It's peace of mind I really hope that your next NHS cycle works for you remember the average is 3 so don't give up hope unfortunately they just don't offer as many tests as private but if you can afford them I would definitely say go for it xx


----------



## K jade

you can do either a blood test based NK cell test, done by people like Gorgy or there's a uterine NK test, don't by professor Quenby in Coventry
the jury is still out on which one holds the most relevance to implantation! 
and of course many patients have both done. although that is ££££
the advantage of Quenbys approach is its just £480 for the whole investigation, so quite  reasonable in ivf terms. , whereas if you go down the blood based route costs come to a lot more. 
there is some evidence that ladies with endo have higher NK cells so I would say its worth getting it done.
blinkin mindefield all this isn't it!
xxxx


----------



## welsh_88

Only just read this post sorry yeah I will definitely have a look into that 4 hundred odd is definitely low price compared to the overall cost of flipping private ivf lol

How are things with you babydreamer have you taken a test yet?

Spoken to Kim so know your ok   hope everyone else is getting on well especially those in the 2ww  x


----------



## K jade

Welsh slightly random question but do u mind me asking how they diagnosed u with endo? 
Was anything ever picked up on a scan and how did u end up being referred for a lap? 
I'm just interested as it's always been a hunch of mine and may explain my failed cycles..


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Have taken a test last few days and there's a super faint line which isn't getting stronger so not sure wat to make of that. Husband now home till otd on Wed and won't let me test till then so it's gonna b a hard wait. These were cheap strip tests but they r meant to b quite sensitive but got some early response ones for Wed so assume they mayb more sensitive. Haven't got digital ones as can't bear to see not pregnant written! 

Hope uve been enjoying lots of nice food and alcohol Welsh. Not sure there is anyone except me and kimijack due to test in the next week on this chain it's gone a bit quiet.


----------



## kimijack

Evening all 

Just a quick update after a terrible ordeal yesterday of collapsing lol most embarrassing I can esure you 
Ended up at local hospital had bloods beta 985 !!
We have been confirmed by internal scan we have twins on board 1 embryo split my test date wasn't til 22nd but missed my af date now by 4 days had a couple of days brownish bleed sorry for tmi but now been told that's normal 
Hope everyones ok xx
Good luck baby dreamer won't be long you'll see a thick positive like  xx


----------



## kimijack

Line ***


----------



## Mrsbura

Wow kim that's amazing! Twins is amazing. How do you feel about it?

Eeeeeek Babydreamer.... fingers crossed it gets darker for you this week. 

Nice to pop on and see some positive news

Jade and Welsh - how are you both doing?

AFM, I'm still off work. Not really coping too well if I'm honest, some days I'm fine and others I cry for hours. Rang WFI yesterday and they are sending me a follow up appointment in the post. Not sure on dates, will just wait for it to arrive. 

Sorry been absent, but always thinking of you guys. Xxx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Well this morning is d11p5dt and i have a bfp! Im trying to b realistic as i know theres plenty of chance it could be a chemical pregnancy at this point but am very excited!

Be kind to your self mrsburu you need to grieve.


----------



## welsh_88

congratulations  babydreamer and I wouldn't worry about the faint line some people never have dark ones and cheap ones can be lighter you could have a blood test if your doctor or hospital will do one which will put your mind at rest but a postive is a postive congratulations 

Congratulations Kim I really hope everything goes smoothly for you now and no more passing out   

Kjade the way I got diagnosed was after my first failed ivf attempt when I had the scans they kept saying my uterus was tilted and my left ovary was up quite high they didn't know if they would be able to Collect from it they ended up pulling it down during egg collection but I had a really difficult transfer where I was just in too much pain they ended up freezing the embryos cod nobody there for sedative as it was a Saturday......afterwards they told me they thought I could have endometriosis as the tilted uterus the painful transfer and the ovary were all symptoms I had to ask my gp to refer me for tests it was a long wait I had the frozen transfer before being diagnosed and the only way to check for it is by keyhole surgery they go in with a camera through your stomach and if they see anything they burn it off I'm going to ask for another referral but other symptoms for me are really heavy painful periods if you suspect you could have it I would ask gp to put you on a list to see gynaecologist as it's just one extra thing to cross off your list   hopefully you don't have it 

Mrsbura I had my follow up appointment through this week and mine is in may hopefully they will bump you up quicker have you though of using the counselling service? Everything you've been through I'm not surprised you feel like that your head must be in bits it was completely cruel what happened to you but please try to keep some postives the fact you got pregnant naturally is really promising when your ready to try again it might have naturally again for you i really hope it does  

ATM nothing new with me just finished up work for the week so looking forward to two days off 🙂 Xx


----------



## K jade

hi ladies , 
its gone fairly quiet on here

congrats to babydreamer and kim!

welsh thanks for the info, that's helpful. I know we've chatted over pm, 
that's interesting, I've also been told at one scan a number of years ago my ovary was high. never anything mentioned since though.  and a bit of a tilted uterus too!  but they've never mentioned endo ever to me.   I wouldn't be surprised if I have it , possibly mildly. hopefully its not enough to prevent implantation.

misbura sorry your feeling down. I completely understand. this journey is a b**ch!
you have had such a cruel experience too I really feel for you. 
im just waiting on my follow up now, plus im paying privately for a a doctor to try and address the cause of these failures.  in my head it must be something, I refuse to believe it is just bad luck
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hello ladies, 
The board must be in hibernation at the moment.... but I hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine??

Jade - saw your signature has changed. You are planning a second round in June, what are they changing? You feeling ok about it?

Babydreamer - hope your BFP is sticking? Have you got any news xxxx hope you are ok

Welsh - have you had your follow up appointment yet? We had ours today!

Our follow up appointment today was ok, I don't know what I expected really. I got a bit upset as the Drs in the Gwent told us we couldn't try naturally for 3-6 months so of course I took that as 3 months. Dr D'Angelo (I don't know how you spell her name!) was adamant it has to be 6 months and she went and checked with another consultant too so I feel really put off like I have to wait ages until we can even try naturally or have IVF. She's recommended we come in for treatment planning in June with a view for treatment during August, this seems soooooo far away at the moment. 
I've got a call with Jackie Brown tomorrow who specialises in meditation and accupunture etc so will be discussing with her but think I might have some acupuncture along with my treatment and maybe a few sessions before to hopefully stimulate some good vibes (every little helps hey?).

I went back to work last week and I am hating it. I feel pretty bad because I am being just nasty to my boss who is trying to be nice, but everything he does is winding me up something chronic. I find it hard to remain motivated when it feels like I am doing such trivial things on spreadsheets. Oh well!


----------



## K jade

Aw sorry Misbura. I find the waiting in all this between cycles the hardest part 
I know it seems like a long way but June isn't far off, then once u have your treatment planning session time will fly by.  You are in good hands with Dr d'angelo. 

Yeh I'm gonna be going again with some extras added in, steroids,  scratch, asprin, sedation for transfer, hoping this might kick start something in my rubbish body and get it to do what it's supposed to do. . and.. The best bit I'm allowed to put 2 back!  Clearly my issue is soil not seed , my embies were described as 'lovely' and should have resulted in a BFP. 

Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi ladies still checking in now and again to see how you're all getting on.

Mrsbura, just wanted to say I also had the methotrexate, the reason they say to wait before trying again is because it depletes your body of folic acid. I had my folate tested 3 months after the methotrexate and following high dose folic acid supplements and my folate levels were actually higher than the norm so I had a transfer shortly afterwards and it worked and here I am at 34 weeks. I think it's completely unnecessary and distressing to have to wait 6 months. Hope you can sort something sooner. 

Jade, wishing you lots of luck for June it will be here before you know it!


----------



## Babydreamer1983

I'm good thanks. Scan wed so fingers crossed. I too cant believe how quiet this bored is but I keep checking up on u all. Good luck in your journeys we r all fighters!!


----------



## K jade

Lucie wow. not long now. u must be so excited!

babydreamer best of luck for your scan

hope everyone else is OK. 
AFM im just plodding along waiting to go again , but trying to keep busy in the meantime so that im not wishing my life away. planning to put the house on the market in the next coming weeks so that should keep me busy. ..

kjxxx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi, I am new to this so please bare with me. We have been referred for IVF on NHS and based on cardiff in Feb. I am 34. Just wondered how long your wait time was before getting an appointment at the Heath and starting treatment? Thanks


----------



## K jade

Carriad welcome
I can't be sure as when I was referred about 5 years ago they only had one clinic operating and the wait was horrendous. 2 years from seeing the gp to treatement planning (!) 
Now the neath clinic is up and running things have really improved, but I couldn't give u an exact answer as things have changed so much from back then.  , hopefully someone else will be able to give u a more accurate time frame 
Kjxx


----------



## bethannora

Cariad - I was also referred in Feb (1 year after my GP referral - I went to my local hospital for tests etc before this). I phoned WFI last week to double check they had received it. Have you done this? They didn't mind at all when I did, they were lovely. They told me the waiting list is 8 months currently, from the date they received the referral. So it's looking like we will both be seen in October X


----------



## Cariadxx1

Thanks both. I did ring to check they had my referral but didn't ask about waiting times. I have had blood tests and an ultrasound so far. October is not so bad. I have been debating on having a cycle  privately but I can't really afford it at the moment. Hopefully after the first appointment there won't be too much of a wait for treatment to start for a s both


----------



## Mrsbura

Hello all your wonderful ladies, I hope that you are all ok and staying happy and healthy.
Sorry it's been a while since I've been posting, I kind of needed to get my head around a few things and prepare myself for the next stage.

We had a fantastic holiday in South Africa, and it was topped off by being given free return tickets to use in the next year. Emirates overbooked our flights and they asked whether we could stay an extra night, so we did... and as compensation we get to go back within a year for free. So happy! On the work side, I am changing jobs next week, I couldn't stand working for my manager any longer and feel much happier knowing that I will be working for someone who is really understanding. 

AFM on the IVF side, no real update since last time. We have our booking appointment on 8th June so hopefully we will then start stimming at end of July. Hubby has a few weekends away planned with racing his bike so I will just be spending my time enjoying those with him which will hopefully make the next few months pass quite quickly.

Babydreamer - how did your scan go? Hope all is well!

Jade - you all set for next month still?

Cariad/Beth - hopefully the wait isn't too long for you. I find the girls really nice when you ring up to ask how long it will be. They must get it all the time!

Welsh - Have you got any news?

Kimi - Hope bean is good!


----------



## Cariadxx1

A free trip sounds amazing! They were lovely when I spoke to them. I actually had a call today and we have our first apt on 8 June. Not really sure what to expect or how long before starting treatment, but we are progressing. I think I need to swot up on it all as at the moment it all seems a bit daunting and overwhelming. Took me long enough understand the ttc lingo, now need to learn the ivf stuff! Glad u are happy with changing jobs etc x


----------



## Cakebaby

Hello newbie here. Sorry for posting here. But reading this forum has helped me hugely as we are on our journey ttc too.
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now. I'm 26 and hubby is a couple years older. We went to the gp to start some investigation tests which showed his sperm has low motility and All my tests came back clear. We were referred to a gynaecologist and from further testing and clomid for a few months, she has referred us to the Wales fertility institute, neath port Talbot clinic for ivf. We had a confirmation letter this week to say we are on the waiting list, and it's usually around 5 months wait now for first appointment.
Those going through the process, could you tell me what happens on your first appointment, and how long is the wait from the first consultation to when you started treatment please typically?
Also I'm trying to pick up on the lingo too, (been reading lots of ivf books to mentally prepare myself for this journey) but what does FET and scratch mean as I hear a lot of those being mentioned in forums.
Thank you so much for reading. Any information/advise would be greatly appreciated as feeling a little lost.
Praying for our miracle bundle xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Cariad - what time is your appointment on 8th June? We will be there too, but our appointment is 8:30 in the morning so really early. 

Hey Cakebaby... welcome!
Our first appointment we had a scan, both had blood tests, they spoke about our history and what we have tried before etc. Then the consultant explained which protocol she was going to prescribe for us (this is the type of treatment you have). Then you go back for a treatment planning session with the nurse where you sign hundreds of forms on your treatment (things like what do you want to do with embryos if they aren't suitable... donate to research or let them expire naturall etc). Then after treatment plan you get going! It depends where you are in your cycle for how long until you start. At my consultant appointment I was on day 4 and so I would have started my stimulation on the 1st day of my next period so it can move really fast!

As for lingo sometimes I still have to google it (haha!). FET Is a frozen Embryo Transfer, but I'm not sure about scratch because I've never had one and we've never talked about it in our treatment. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Xxx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi Mrs bura, mine is at the Heath at 11am


----------



## angelica_wales

Cakebaby

Welcome  you'll be talking in the lingo before you know it! Common abbreviations can be found here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198

An endometrial scratch is a relatively new procedure where the surface of the endometrium is "scratched" to encourage new growth which is said to improve implantation. It is carried out in the cycle before your stimulation and is performed by a nurse using a speculum and a catheter to "scratch" the lining. It can be a little uncomfortable but only lasts about 20 seconds!

Good luck!

Angelica 
xx


----------



## Babydreamer1983

Mrsbura so gd to c u back on here and to c this thread get goin again-u deserve those free tickets that's the universe apologising to you! 
As for time scales I had 1st app in nov where they talked through our history and decided wat other tests were needed some of which were done that day and some I had to come back at certain times of the month for. then had another app to review results in Jan and treatment planning in Jan &then was free to start wen time of the month was right! So took 3.5months from first app to first drugs but could of been half that if my periods were more regular&!times better but it all goes fast when you get goin. 
Afm I have my 12week scan to mo &feel very blessed (thanks for asking mrsbura)


----------



## K jade

hi everyone, 
its been really quiet on here recently , good to see things picking up

misbura glad u enjoyed your holiday. that's amazing about the free tickets! ill hopefully be starting beginning of august so not far behind you there. 

cakebaby welcome. im a bit of a clinic veteran and it was years ago when we were first referred. back then they only had the Cardiff clinic open and waiting times were awful. things have changed loads since then. a scratch  is done at WFI after two failed transfers to help implantation. I had something similar done yesterday, although they took uterine tissue at the same it for testing. im not going to lie it was horrendously painful. but over very quickly thankfully. 

babydreamer congrats, and good luck for tomorrow

kj
xxx


----------



## Natsel

Hi all.. I pop on every so often to see what's happening. 

Kjade I hope everything goes well for you, have they given you any indication of test results or what they might change? 

Mrsbura, your holiday sounds amazing and free tickets what a bonus. 

Hi to the ladies joining. From my referral to actually going to the clinic was around 6 months June 2016. Then I started my first ivf in August 2016 because we both had to have blood tests and one my partner had took about 6 weeks to come back. 
You will soon learn the lingo. I've had a scratch and fet. If you scroll back a few pages I did a time scale for my  treatment. But feel free to message me if you want any info. 

Afm... Well I'm still wedding planning just under 4 months to go till the big day. I made the right decision to take a break on the ivf . I needed it mentally as well as physically. I've lost 1 stone 7 lbs. I'm taking a really good multi vitamin and feel healthy and happy again. After my follow-up appointment in January I felt very low. But will be in the right place to start again in a few months time. Only difference is now my cycles are shorter than they used to be


----------



## pontsian

Hi Everyone and welcome to the newbies  

MrsBura - glad to hear you had a great holiday, sometimes we need time out from this roller-coaster to take stock of everything and mentally prepare for the next ride xx

Nat - Glad the wedding planning is coming along and the weight loss, well done! hopefully you'll next cycle will be soon and successful xx

K Jade - how are you doing? I hope your recent tests don't throw up anything nasty but then on the hand it might give you answers and make the next cycle the one xx

Babydreamer - 12 weeks already! congrats! i hope your scan went well today xx

Cariad & Cakebaby - welcome and good luck on your journeys, any questions just ask away and I'll try and help xx

Lucie - not long now! Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly and I look forward to hearing your happy news  

AFM - I FINALLY have a date for surgery but only after I lodged a complaint with the health board after I was told I had a minimum 9 month wait (WTF?!). I go into the Gwent on 22nd June now for removal of the (now enormous!) cyst on my left ovary and any endo that could have returned. These last few months have been incredibly stressful and I just want it sorted. I have been trying to lose weight but its kinda stalled at a stone after I got all depressed and started stuffing my face   But my sister and I are now determined to up our game again. I will be ringing WFI in the next few days (once I have written rather than verbal confirmation of my surgery date) to re-book our appointment and hopefully get going again. I am just praying nothing else is thrown up because to be quite honest I am getting so tried of it all and do think of walking away


----------



## K jade

Sian good to see you back and great news that your nearing your date for surgery. 9 months is ridiculous! glad they sorted it for you.  its good they are going to remove any endo that returned too. that will defiantly put you in good stead for your upcoming cycle. 
I know how tiring this journey can be, don't give up. you can be sat on this train for so so long with set back after set back  then suddenly  luck strikes and everything happens all at once. you never know , by the end of this year you could finally have got your BFP. determination pays off (that's what I keep telling myself anyway!)

nat great news on the weight loss. that's amazing. you must be so excited about your wedding. I think you defiantly made the right decision to take a break there. lets hope 2017 is finally our lucky year eh?
kj xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi All!
Thought I'd pop by to give you all a wave.

K Jade - You still on for August? 
Nat - Great news on the weight loss! Does your dress still fit? You must be on the final count down for wedding prep now. I found my wedding website this morning for someone in my team - I wish I could do it all again.

Sian - Did you speak to WFI in the end? Only a couple of weeks until surgery you must be getting ready to get rid of that bloody cyst.

Babydreamer - how are you feeling? All ok?
Cariad & Cakebaby - How are both your journeys going? have you got any updates at all?
Lucie - is baby here yet? Let us know! 

AFM, nothing really to report. Treatment planning is this Thursday and I'm starting to get itchy feet about starting again. I'm thinking of starting an anonymous Instagram account of my journey, more for my own sanity rather than people following it. I'm not much of a wordsmith, so I think a few sneaky pics every now and then would be more my cup of tea compared to a written blog. I've also found this little diary which I might purchase, I don't really need it but anything that keeps me sane I think might be nice?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/454901828/mymyself-ivf-diary

Hope all is well with everyone, sending you all lots of love! xxx


----------



## K jade

Mrsbura yes, maybe even July now! getting a bit nervous to get going again with it all. still awaiting some test results and lots of changes to me made this time . that sounds like a good idea, I think lots of people do that. 
good luck for Thursday , do you know who you are seeing?
xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Nice hearing from you. No update but I have my first appointment at the Heath on Thursday. I'm both excited and nervous and this will be first time at treatment. X


----------



## Cariadxx1

I love the diary. I don't normally keep one but had decided to buy an orange notebook (heard orange is good luck for fertility) just to record our journey so I can look back on it if I want to. The one you found is really cute. X


----------



## Ttcivf2016

Hey girls! Hope your all keeping well, I have my treatment planning on 26th June! So excited to finally get this on the road after 2 years xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Cariad - see you Thursday! 

Jade - not sure who I am seeing. Last time we had our treatment planning on the same day as our first consultation, so I'm not sure what a normal treatment plan consists of. I assumed it would be with just a nurse but not sure whether we have to see Dr D'Angelo first?

Had a dream last night that I had all my meds, and the syringe to draw the meds was the size of a metre ruler!! Not sure what that is all about, did make me laugh when I woke up though.

TtcIVF - woohoo! Congrats on getting the treatment plan appointment. I'll let you know after tomorrow what ours involved if you want?


----------



## Ttcivf2016

Mrsbura- amazing!! What will you be doing Ivf or iui? Will you be starting July? Xxx


----------



## Mrsbura

IVF. If they follow the same plan as what was originally planned for January we will be doing short protocol, so straight into stimming and no need for down regulation. 

Not sure whether it will be July or August! I had to take methotrexate to treat an ectopic pregnancy earlier in the year and the guidance was we had to wait 6 months. This would be August, but when we saw Dr D'Angelo in March she was talking about end of July... I'm hoping for July rather than August because I'm so impatient!


----------



## Mrsbura

Cariad - How did your appointment go?

Ours was looooooooooooooooooooong. We had our treatment plan with Alex at 8:30 (we saw her in January so was nice to see the same person). We had to have our weight checked, do the smoking test, refill in all the forms again to give consent and that we understood the protocol etc. Interestingly DH changed his mind about not wanting me to be able to use our embryos in the future if anything happened to him. In January he was happy for me to do this, but yesterday he said he wouldn't want a child growing up without a father. It's his decision and I have absolutely no issue knowing these are his wishes.

Anyway... we had the exciting news that we would be starting as soon as AF turns up at the end of the month (this would mean treatment would be two months earlier than expected!!). After the paperwork was filled in Alex sent us for the normal blood work to be taken. She asked us to pop back when they were complete because my TSH (Thyroid) level was quite high in January, and as it was at the higher end of the acceptable level she wanted to check with a consultant whether he wanted to prescribe us any meds for it. 
Bloods were taken and we returned to the clinic and we got the news that I would need to take some medication for a month and have the blood work re-checked before starting our treatment. I was so gutted, felt like that in one moment we were told June and then less than an hour later it was taken away and we were looking at end of July/August again.

Being the feisty person I am, I asked one of the nurses to re-check with the consultant and asked whether they could check my bloods again this week to see if the levels had dropped since January. The other consultant agreed (not sure who it was, but it wasn't Dr D'Angelo), so off we went to pick up a prescription for the tablets just in case and to go get my bloods done again.

After this, we went back to the clinic (third time!) and I asked the nurse to check with Dr D'Angelo, my theory was she was happy for us to proceed with our TSH level in January so why now in June did it make a difference. Dr D'Angelo wasn't in until later so off we went back to work feeling a bit deflated.

A call at 3pm yesterday afternoon confirmed that Dr D'Angelo is happy for us to proceed in *June* as long as I start to take the Thyroxine tablets now.

Sorry such a long post, but I am SO excited to get going again.


----------



## Cariadxx1

Mrsbura, that's amazing news. Hopefully the next couple of weeks will fly by for you.

Afm, the dr said we would have ICSI as DH has motility and morphology issues, which we expected. He said to book in next week for thyroid and AMH blood test and an ultrasound and then we would have a follow up apt for results and there was no waiting list for treatment so could start straight away. I had already thought ahead and estimated we would start end July/ early Aug so was super excited. However when I went to reception to book in the follow up apt they don't have anything until mid Aug. So by the time we have our HIV tests etc and treatment plan apt we prob won't get going until September. I know it's not that far away but it was in my head that we would have started before then. Just being impatient! X


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh Cariad don't be disheartened by the wait, it will go much faster than expected. I remember in Feb/march facing a 6 month wait and I was devastated, even though we haven't had to wait that long I found it has gone really fast. The trick is to have a few things planned every couple of weeks to keep you occupied. Over the next month or so take the time to prepare your body and mind ready for the process (sounds cliche!). 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend? I'm currently at Bridgend outlet waiting for it to open. Hubby is doing a 230km cycle ride today so once I dropped him there I took his credit card haha! This could be an expensive morning   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K jade

Mrsbura hope you had a 'productive' day yesterday  
I find a bit of retail therapy the best thing when you are feeling a bit low or stressed. 
after a failed cycle I always treat myself to a few new clothes it really cheers me up
that's great you are getting going so soon , how exciting!

ttc2016 hello , we have spoken before on PM and i'm so glad you are getting going with things. you are not long behind me with you TP appointment so I expect we will be cycling at the same time
xxx


----------



## Mrsbura

Not overly successful, some new Estee Lauder make up and a gift for a friends baby but nothing on the clothes/shoes front! haha  

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## K jade

lovely. I do like a bit of fancy make up. Mac is my favourite personally when im feeling a bit extravagant. I had a nice weekend , met with the in laws yesterday and we had a really nice walk around bute park with the dogs. 
back in work now, but as you can guess not getting an awful lot done. always takes me the whole day to readjust to a Monday !
xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hey lovely ladies, 
Hope you're all having a good Friday.
Thank you to everyone for your reply to my first message a couple of months ago. 
Hope everyone's doing okay on their journeys, been trying to catch up on your posts.
Afm I've got some good news. Today we received an appointment letter for our first consultation in July.  Really can't believe it. The receptionist said before that waiting list was 6 months. But by the time we go to our first appointment would only be 3 months. A nice surprise, as everything up until now has taken forever..4 years to be exact!
Just filled out some forms ready to take with us next month. I've got my fingers crossed that the wait to start treatment isn't going to be really long. 
Xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

That's great news cakebaby. It's nice to feel you are getting somewhere. X


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning ladies! 
Does anyone have the WIFI nurses number?

I have come on 5 days early (YES!) so I need to ring them and book my baseline scan, however I am already at work and because I wasn't due on until Monday I haven't got my notes/file with me with the details in.

I read some old wives tales on Monday on how to induce a period naturally, so I followed two steps, sex and lots of orange juice, I'm not sure whether it's a co-incidence but I am one happy lady! haha!

xxx


----------



## Cakebaby

01639862698 wfi Port Talbot number. Not sure if this is what you wanted? This is the only number I have and it's for reception so I'm sure they'll put you through to someone you need. 
Great news about coming on earlier Mrs bura! Usually my periods go unusually late when I'm needing them to come on time (like when I had the 21 day blood tests)!
Sending you some good positive vibes. 😘 xx


----------



## K jade

misbura if your in Cardiff you need to call this one
02920 745102

cakebaby that's great you've had such a short wait , is this going to be your first appointment  with WFI?
I Think ive said before but the waiting times have really really improved over the past year or so. when I was referred it was the worst time with only one clinic running. 2 years from first going to GP until we were called for treatment planning. 
when they opened the neath clinic in 2014 things got so much better
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning both! Thanks for the numbers it was Cardiff I was after  I should have said haha!

Baseline scan is on Friday at 11am so I've just got to get through these next couple of days. I have a two hour acupuncture session today which I'm looking forward to 

How is everyone else?


----------



## K jade

brilliant! 
im going Friday afternoon for treatment planning so ill  just miss you. 
who are you having acupuncture with?


----------



## Cakebaby

No worries Mrs bura.
Thank you kjade. Yes it'll be my first appointment at the clinic. We've been 2 and a half years from first gp appointment until now. But trying for 4 years. All the tests etc have been done but taken way too long really. So we felt amazed to be finally told that they were referring us to the ivf clinic...we felt like FINALLY  we were getting somewhere.  So we had a great surprise to hear that out first appointment will be next month after only being on the waiting list for 3 months. I'm a bit apprehensive about how long we are going to have to wait for treatment. But hopefully we'll find out soon enough.
Good luck with your appointments both.
I've never had acupuncture, but heard it helps with treatment? X


----------



## Mrsbura

who knows Jade, last time I was there for about 4 hours, and this time I will need to pick up meds which I have heard is sometimes up to a 2 hour wait so I might just bump into you (but not know its you? LOL).

Treatment plan is exciting! Do you know what protocol they will be doing with you or will this be decided on Friday?

My acupuncture was supposed to be with Jackie Brown (her meditations are great!), but she gets booked up about a month to 6 weeks in advance and we only had 2/3 weeks notice so unfortunately we didn't manage to sort out a whole cycle combined with acupuncture with her. I have instead found a lady near my office in Bristol which is handy, the only downside is that I won't be able to have any sessions on EC and ET day which is recommended. hopefully I will be able to schedule them in for the day before and maybe the day after? I have read mixed opinions on whether acupuncture helps but I figured Zita West recommends it, and one of the other Cardiff private clinics also recommends it, so every little helps, right?


Cakebaby - it's so good you are being seen so quickly from referral. I too was surprised how quickly things move from the initial consultation with WFI, I guess it's just the time to get into the system and then it's go go go! Does this mean you and Jade are potentially going to be cycling around the same time?


----------



## K jade

A lot of people swear by acupuncture . I defiantly think there's something in it, however for my last 2 cycles I got no implantation at all, and had acupuncture for both. so this time im going to give it a miss as i thinks its just perhaps not for me. 
I used jenny pateman who runs clinics in Cardiff gate and Penarth. she very good so if your looking for someone local I would defiantly recommend her. 

Mrsbura oh well I may see you then! really hope your not waiting too long. pharmacy is never more than 1 hour in my experience. usually about 40 minutes on average
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh thanks Jade - I will also take a note of her name, and fingers crossed it is only a 40 minute-1 hour wait.

When you had your first round did they give you a lesson/demonstration on how to draw up the meds and inject etc?


----------



## K jade

yes one of the nurses did. I found it very overwhelming tbh and didn't take much in. I then spent the whole day panicking that i wouldn't be able to do it. 
when i got home i watched some youtube videos and really took my time over them so that i was confident to do it
id really recommend doing this before you  do anything at all with your needles

needless to say, coming up to round 5,  i now do it with my eyes shut!
xx


----------



## S_Lauren24

Hello everyone, so I'm new to this thread and everything else really. Me and my boyfriend have been together for 5 years. Im 26 and he is 46, neither of us have any children through previous relationships or at all together. When he was in his mid 30's my boyfriend had cancer and was told he would never be able to have children. This year we decided to just go for it and go to the doctors to be referred for sperm donors. We have our first appointment at Ystrad Mynach hospital on the 18th July (so exciting to be starting this process but so nerve-wrecking too, as far as I know everything is okay with me... but what if it isn't and we never get our baby). 
I had a letter through confirming our hospital appointment last week and it said to take the letter with us and any medication, is that any medication we are both on or just me? Like I said I'm pretty new to this and I just want to make sure we take absolutely everything we need.


----------



## K jade

hi lauren, your history is similar to mine. we are also using DS due to similar reasons. 
good luck with your appointment. I would think it would only be your medication that's relevant 

misbura how did Friday go? hope you weren't there hours?
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Jade! I started writing a post on here earlier and never published it  

I was only there about an hour and a half in total so not too bad! Our baseline was fine so we started Merional on Friday evening. 3 Injections done and I'm feeling fine, not sure why I was so worried about what they would be like. Our next appointment is on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. 

How did your appointment go?

Welcome Lauren, sorry to hear what your OH has been through, hopefully you are now on the right track to get some fertility treatment. I agree with jade, it's probably only your medication that is important, but you could always take his with you just incase if you're worried you need both lots?


----------



## K jade

yeh went well thanks, so much paperwork to sign thou!
Im starting with a endo scratch  mid july, (ouch)  then stims after that. 
ill also be on merinol , used menopur before so this is a new one for me. 
I know I got so worked up about the injections but they are fine really aren't they. 
what dose are you on?
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

I always find the paperwork thing funny when we've obviously signed it all before. I don't understand why they just don't use the same thing again. Also, how much paper must they go through... think of the trees!

I'm only on 150 at the moment, I don't really feel any side effects so it's worrying me it's not really doing anything haha! They want me to start on a low dose because of a liver condition; they are worried about pumping too many drugs through my system and it not coping so they'd rather start low and then maybe increase if it looks like I'm not responding enough. 

When we were ready to cycle in January they prescribed us Menopur so I asked why we were changing drugs, I was told that Merinol was having better success rates so I'm all for the change!

Mid-July will be here before you know it, it's nice to have some rough dates isn't it. Feels like there's something to work for.

Did you have a nice weekend? We went and chose a house as we have been hunting for 6 months. Looks like we are moving to Sebastapol near Pontypool, I don't really know the area so it's a bit of a punt but hopefully will be nice!


----------



## K jade

yes they told me the same thing about merinol , that it had better results. I think its more pure than menopur 
im on the same dose- 150. im a really good responder (the only thing I have going for me fertility wise )

oh wow how exciting for you! is it your first house?
we are also trying to sell ours to move, but as yet we haven't had much luck as no ones come to view it!
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

haha! Fingers crossed I respond the same way you do!

it's not our first house, we currently have one in Risca (little 3 bed town house on the edge of the canal), which I adore but the downstairs space just doesn't work for us. We are really lucky in the fact that our master bedroom is on the third floor of our house so is huge, but you can't sit more than 4 people in the kitchen to eat. Even 4 people is a squeeze if I'm honest. So we are compromising and getting a smaller upstairs with more space downstairs.

What estate agents are you using? We found some much better to deal with than others!


----------



## K jade

we are with moginni james and they are horrendous. we will probably move to another one. they are all talk and no action. 
aw your house sounds lovely. especially being by the cannal.
but I understand needing more space. 

we also have a town house, and I really like them. its nice having 3 floors. my parents also have one. they are not for everyone due the amount of stairs, but they are defiantly my cup of tea!


----------



## pontsian

Hi everyone, 

Glad to see that appointments are moving nicely for some of you, good luck Kjade and MrsBura! At least it sounds like they are mixing up your protocols this time so hopefully you can get those positive results xx

S_Lauren - welcome and good luck with this journey! I am surprised to hear that you are being seen at Ystrad hospital I thought all IVF went through the WFI in the Heath or Neath? Maybe that's just for initial testing though and then you'll be transferred over. With the meds thing I would take along anything either of you are taking, its better to have it with you just in case rather than having to rearrange for another appointment! Any thing else just ask away and hopefully one of us will be able to help x

AFM - I have had my surgery and I am now home!! Finally!! The surgeon had to open me right up rather than just laparoscopic which means a longer recovery and more pain now which is a shame. But the surgeon explained that the cyst was approx 20 cm in diameter had enveloped my entire ovary and spread over to my bowel and attached itself. The surgeon said it was one of the largest she had seen, the fact they wanted to make me wait until December is unreal, i dread to think the situation I would have found myself in if hadn't complained! As it she saved my ovary separated out my bowel successfully and removed some endometriosis that had grown back, she said to have IVF ASAP as everything is looking good at the moment. Recovery is 4-6 weeks so I am ringing WFI this week to hopefully look into late August to get going again! Right now though i am just focusing on getting better, then we have a 2 week road trip round the Scottish Highlands and the Hebrides end of July early August to enjoy and hopefully relax before we get back on it. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi girls. Just checking in. 

Pontsian. Wow 20cm that's large. I'm so glad you've had the op. I bet you can't wait to pick up the phone and get started? 

Good luck kjade and Mrsb 

Welcome Lauren. Good luck with your journey . Keep strong. 

Ive had a bad day today. I've come on here to have a chat, not a vent. 
I have a 22 year old brother who's today told me his partner is pregnant. So on a really happy note I'm going to be a first time aunty! Which I'm really happy about. But I feel so sad that weve been through years of ttc and two failed ivf. 
How do you ladies deal with it? 
My partner said he knows how I feel. But as much as I love him, he may do to some degree, but he has a daughter so for me it's kinda a moot point. I always think it's a personal choice Wether you want children and if you don't fair enough. But when the choice is taken out of your hands and your told you have no other choice but to have ivf as there's no other option, then that's the hard part to deal with. 
Right now in my life it seems that's all I'm hearing if it's not announcing pregnancy it's birth announcements. I can't put my finger on how I feel. Although I know 100% it's not jealousy, I'm not that type of person. It's just I'm so sad and can't stop the tears today. 

Xx


----------



## K jade

that's fantastic news Sian! 
holiday sound lovely too. I've always wanted to go to scotland

Oh Nat I can totally understand. pregnancy announcements are the worst. I never gets any easier does it.  I have no advice as I literally run a  mile even at the slightest indication there might be an announcement and have also asked my close friends to put me on 'pregnancy announcement lockdown'. So they basically don't tell me when anyone we know is pregnant! as if its not someone I see regularly I don't see the point in knowing. (not crazy at all me! )
sending u a hug of support  

xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi natsel, I appreciate what your going through. We have been trying for 2 years and whilst only starting the ivf route we had a miscarriage in Jan. Now my sister, sister in law and one of my best mates plus lots of other people who I'm not close to have announced their pregnancies. My sister in law even said they weren't trying which kind of made me feel worse. It makes me happy-ish for them but just sad for me. It's a mixed bag of feelings. I'm feeling a bit better about it all at the moment as I feel we are making progress as had our initial ivf apt. However kind of nervous how I will feel when they all have their babies particularly my friend as she is due 2 was before I would have been due. It's all a rollercoaster. Hoping you feel a bit more settled about it soon. X


----------



## Mrsbura

Natsel - It's so hard isn't it. I don't think anybody truly understands how it makes you feel unless you've been through it yourself. I am in a friendship group of four girls at work, and one had her baby about a month ago (got pregnant first month of trying ), the other is due in 4 weeks, and then the third girl is due in October... about 10 days after I would have been if my ectopic turned out to be viable. It is absoloutely heart breaking. I am the first one to admit that I feel horrendously jealous and almost angry towards them sometimes. If they tell me to relax one more time I think I may flip out. I got told two of them were pregnant on the same night when we were all together, instead of being happy for them I actually just burst into tears infront of them... so awkard. The girl who is due in October sent me a text that started with "Do you think this is ok to send to MrsBura".... so they'd obviously been discussing it before telling me. I shut the message and just cried in the car as soon as I'd read it.

Sian - 20cm, I cannot believe they let it get that big. Has it affected your bowel at all or did they manage to separate it? So glad that you convinced them to see you earlier than December, it's not worth thinking about what could have happened. Where abouts in the highlands are you off to? My hubby is from North West Scotland (Gairloch) and I adore it when we go back, you will have a fab time... pack the water proofs. We went in August last year and it was the coldest/wettest/windiest August weekend on record! 

Cakebaby - how long till your appointment now? 

AFM, still no symptoms, next scan tomorrow morning to see how these follies are growing.


----------



## Cakebaby

Welcome s_Lauren24. Have you had all your investigation tests done yet? We were just over a year waiting between first hospital appointment for tests and being referred to ivf clinic in port Talbot. And currently waiting for our first appointment with the ivf clinic  sorry to hear about what your boyfriend has been through. Probably best to take both lots of Meds if you're unsure but it's most likely your meds they need if you're going down the donor route. Is it a gynaecologist you'll be seeing?

Pontsian - wow 20cm cyst!! Well done for pushing for your surgery! Hope your recovering well and enjoy your holiday.

Kjade- good luck with selling your home and office very the idea of 'pregnancy announcement lock down' haha!!

Natsel- completely understand how you're feeling. It's a rollercoaster of sadness, anger, jelousy, heartbreaking and happiness for them all at the same time. It never gets easier unfortunately. My hubby is worse than me with these announcements, so I try and stay strong for him. My only tip is to try and stay focused on your own goals and it should help keep you relitively calm. 

Cariadxx1- can completely relate as my sister in law also decides to tell us 'oh it only took us our first month of trying'  and that's when she knew about our situation!! Sending you lots of strength.

Mrs bura- don't worry about not feeling the side effects, as I've read things from so many people who don't feel anything and everything has worked out. Moving house will keep your mind busy for sure  hows the injections going? Hope all is good with your scan appointment tomorrow, fingers crossed for you. 

AFM. I've got my first consultation appointment at port Talbot clinic on 13th July.  Feeling nervous and excited! We decoded to go last minuite to a fertility fair in bristol on Saturday the the LWC were doing to get some ideas about private ivf. Got lots of info on prices and success rates etc. Hubby and I have now agreed that if after our first appointment at the clinic says that we have to wait a year before treatment  (as that's what I'm told due to nhs funding guidlines) that we will dig out our savings to do a round of ivf/icsi privately. Only if the nhs will keep us on their waiting list also if things don't work out. So lots to find out at our first appointment. We can't possibly wait another year before starting treatment..I mean it's over 4 years already. So we are a bit impatient now. 
Xxx


----------



## Mrsbura

Cakebaby - we didn't go to a fair but we did go to an open evening at a private clinic and I found it really informative. It was actually the place I learnt most about the IVF process so I think those things are definitely worth visiting. My husband and I had the same plan as you, we decided if we were going to have to wait a year then we would go privately. My understanding is that it's a year from the point of referral to IVF clinic. What was the process you went through to get your appointment with WFI? We were GP > Gynaecology at Royal Gwent > WFI. So they took the dates from the point that the consultant at the Gwent did the referral letter.

I have found the injections absolutely fine (so far!). Can't feel a thing, and I'm really enjoying drawing up the meds, perhaps I should have been a nurse not an accountant LOL.


----------



## Cakebaby

Yeah we were the same. GP> gynaecologist at glangwili hospital>referal to ivf port Talbot. We were referred in April but confirmation of waiting list was start of may. So first appointment will be mid July. I know hubby doesn't want to wait another Christmas without starting. I'm hoping they are okay with us wanting to try a round of ivf on private while we wait to start with them. I don't want to regret waiting any longer than we have to. If it means we use our savings up then it's just something we have to do. We learnt that the clinic can do 3 rounds and if nothing happens can get money back (which sounds like a fab idea) and if all fails we can then have two rounds through nhs hopefully. I feel like we have a plan of action now after the fertility fair. Ready for us to go to our first appointment in a couple of weeks. As if we hadn't found out info regarding private then we would have been deviated to be told to wait till next may to get started.
But praying for some miracle!! Xx


----------



## Mrsbura

After I wrote that message yesterday Cakebaby, I started doubting myself. We got referred by Gwent in October and were due to start our first round in January so it must be from GP referral?? Keep us updating anyway with what your plan is!

This morning we had our progress day 6 stims scan, there were only about 8 follies, 2 of which were 12mm, and the rest were between 7-9. They've decided to double my merional dose to 300 in the evening and tonight I start cetrotide too. The next scan is day 8 on Friday.

Oddly, I have been transferred now to the Neath clinic? They have said that Cardiff aren't doing day 10 egg collections and that is looking like what we will need, so they've booked my progress scan on Friday in Neath, and then a potential EC will be in Neath on Monday... I don't know why but this made me sad. I think it also means that ET will have to be in Neath? I don't want them moving my little embabies between the two clinics. Imagine if they got mixed up (unlikely, but you never know)!


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh well if that's the case we should be good to start straight away as it's been at least 2 years since gp referal to hospital!! Fingers crossed but at least we have a plan b if things don't go our way. Will keep you up dated when we have our appointment on the 13th.

Hope upping the dose does the job. But remember having lots of follies doesn't mean much...as it only takes one good quality egg to do the job 
Try not to worry about the transfer, I know easier said than done as it's out of your control. But they must know what's best to get the positive result. I'm sure the staff there will be just as good and friendly (heard lots of lovely things about the clinic) and they'll take great care in transferring your little embrios.
Hope the scan on Friday goes well xxx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Morning ladies, I'm after a bit of advice. I was trying to think of ways to relax once I start treatment and wondered if anyone knows if you can have a facial whilst DR or on Stims? I don't have my next apt until mid Aug and I have seen an offer that will expire by then. Anyone have any ideas if this is ok? Cheers x


----------



## pontsian

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for your well wishes. I am recovering well, just very bored as I can't drive for a few weeks so I am stuck at home alone! But on an exciting but nerve wrecking note i have my appointment with WFI booked for 29th August for my twin and I, fingers crossed we can get moving again real soon  

MrsBura - I hope that things are going well and upping the dose has done the trick. How did your most recent scan go? 
Our holiday is up the West Coast of Scotland first night just outside Glasgow then Isle of Bute - Inveraray - Fort William - Isle of Skye - Isles of Lewis and Harris - Ullapool - Inverness then a stop on way home to break the journey. We are staying in a variety of accommodation from air B and B, hotels, B & B's and a wigwam on the Isle of Skye over the 12 days we gone.  We are really looking forward to it and yes I understand the weather will be wet luckily living here now we have loads of water proofs and walking gear! 

Cariad - Good luck with you up and coming treatment and my understanding is that it is fine to have a facial. For relaxation I know that a lot of women have chosen to have acupuncture too xx

cakebaby - good luck for your appointment xx

Nat - aww huni i really really feel for you and totally get where you are coming from. I am the same its not jealous I feel when I hear baby news its just over-whelming self-centred sadness that I want in on it too and that's so hard to explain to someone who hasn't been in our positions. But I can tell you that will love being an aunty, i adore my niece and feel that in a small way when friends talk about their children I do have something to contribute and feel part of that world. Take care of yourself and don't feel bad about how you feel, its very normal, we all need a good cry sometimes to get perspective and move forward xx  

KJade - hope you well and looking after yourself xx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi Guys, is it ok if I join? I'm back again, this time having a FET. I am now officially PUPO, had a FET today at Neath Port Talbot WFI today so now have 2 day 5 blasts (1 hatching) on board. Feeling a little bit sore after ET today but nothing else to report really. 
To those of you waiting for appointments at Neath, I've got to be honest and say they've been fab. I've felt really supported during what has been a really difficult journey. 

With regards to waiting times, we went GP-Gynae-WFI route. Can't remember how long it was we had to wait initial apt at WFI but after the first appointment it felt like everything went really quickly! The NHS in Wales funds 3 x medicated IUI cycles and 2 full fresh IVF/ICSI cycles plus any FETs from frozen embryos you're lucky enough to get. When we had our first appointment, I think we'd had most of the tests via GP/gynae route so think we only had to have bloods and my husband had to have another SA done and we were given the do ahead to begin IUI with my next period. Did all 3 medicated cycles of IUI between January and July last year, all BFN unfortunately. Took a bit of time off before we went on to IVF. Then we were told to start IVF they had to send us out some forms that we had to send back to check if we qualify for funding. Basically the criteria is you have to have a BMI of under 30, both be none smokers and have no biological children. WFI told me last summer that once they'd received our forms it was approx a 4 week waiting list for IVF to get started. I couldn't believe it was so quick and I'm pretty sure we had a call for an appointment within about 3 weeks actually. I assumed there'd be more waiting around but we had the consultant appointment shortly after that, both had to be weighed and measured height and blow into a carbon dioxide thing to detect smoking and then were booked in for a treatment planning appointment with the nurse the next week and given the go ahead to start IVF on my next period. It was all relatively quick and I think we're extremely lucky in South Wales cos some people in other parts of the UK wait years on waiting lists for IVF!!

Cake baby, with regards to paying privately for a cycle or 2 whilst you wait for NHS treatment, people do this but you have to do it without WFI knowing cos if you tell them then you will not qualify for NHS funding. I assume it's cos there is only a limited amount of NHS funding available and if you can pay for it they assume you don't need the funding. Whereas in reality the more cycles you do, the more chance of success! I think we had to tick a box on the forms to say we hadn't had any prior private or NHS IVF elsewhere. We hadn't but I know lots of people who do have private cycles whilst waiting for NHS treatment and as long as you don't tell WFI, it shouldn't be a prob. It's not like they'd know unless you declared it.

Hope the info helps 😀 

Really hope this 2ww goes quickly 😩


----------



## pontsian

Hi Lynz - Congrats on being PUPO! did you have any struggle having two transferred i.e. did you have to push? good luck with your 2 ww xx


----------



## Lynz30

Thanks, Pontsian! Time seems to be going backwards 🙄
Yes, I really had to stick to my guns re having 2 embryos transferred cos they tried to dissuade me every step of the way. On the first cycle they said in my age range and with having a good quality blast to put back, they would only transfer 1 and that was final. We were told if it didn't work then they would consider putting 2 back on our second cycle as it would be our last go on NHS. As it goes we didn't get to transfer on our second cycle cos I was hospitalised with severe OHSS so had to freeze all. 
This FET is our second transfer. I told them we wanted to transfer 2 as we'd been promised. They said that given that we had had a BFP on the first cycle (although ended in early mc) and that all my blasts were such good quality and I'm relatively young, they would advise against transferring 2 due to high risk of multiples and also that we had a better chance of success, the more attempts we tried. The embryologists told us that, the nurses and Dr Zac even phoned me at home to discuss! Ultimately though, they did say it was up to us and agreed to transfer 2 at our request which I'm thankful for. I think if we'd only had a few frozen then prob would have had them put back singly but we were lucky enough to end up with 11 top grade blasts frozen (thank God for OHSS lol) so it seemed obvious to put two back. The risk of twins doesn't bother us either. 

Are you hoping to transfer two on your next go? Xx


----------



## pontsian

wow 11 eggs to freezer is great! shame you had to suffer OHSS but good news you are all recovered now. I am not surprised you had to push for 2 given your age etc good for you for pushing if thats what you wanted. 

I have considered having 2 back but not seriously. Being an identical twin (and my dad)  its high risk besides I have had so much surgery down there and I have two titanium rods down my spine to correct scoliosis that being pregnant twins would put  huge strain on body. If i had one transferred and that split then fair enough but I don't think i would be brave enough for 2 to be put back!


----------



## Lynz30

Wow, PontSian, you're an identical twin and so is your Dad? That's amazing! I guess you're at risk of twins anyway with only having 1 put back! I totally understand why you wouldn't have 2  put back!! 
For us, we're just desperate to do anything that will give us the best chance of success and totally take on board the risk of multiples and it being a higher risk pregnancy. Twins for us would be a blessing as would any singleton pregnancy so I guess we'll just see what happens...
Sorry to hear you've had such a long list of medical issues! It's hard enough being ill/having to have surgery but even worse when it delays treatment. How's the recovery going? I read lower down the thread and saw that you have your next appointment at WFI at the end of August, hope time goes quickly for you and you get to start treatment soon after xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi Lynz30. 
Thank you so much for your info about time scale and private ivf. We aren't sure what our situation is yet, but our first appointment is next Thursday in port talbot (eeeek so excited)so will know more then hopefully. It's been such a long time coming and it's lovely to chat to you guys who know exactly how we feel. Well probably be put straight to ivf  or more likely icsi rather than iui as our issue seems to be low motility. Unless there is something they haven't tested for me yet. My forms and passport and pics are all sorted ready to take with the us. Can you tell we're on pins   we've heard great feedback from those at neath port Talbot, hopefully we'll be able to find where we need to go as I've heard the place is huge   
Congratulations on PUPO!! Fingers crossed that you get a BFP.  

Mrs bura, hope are you doing? Hope everything is okay, I may be mistaken but think you'll be having EC today? If so hope you're feeling okay and recovering    (if it wasn't today please ignore me) 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you're all doing okay on your journey's xxx


----------



## Lynz30

No worries, Cakebaby, I'm happy to help! Feel like my life for the last 18mths has revolved around NPTH WFI tbh! With regards to low motility and IUI, you might be surprised. My DH has low motility and low normal forms (although I'm pleased to say his sample continues to improve greatly since we began) and we were still advised to attempt IUI first. There's a strict criteria that they measure SA against, although like I said , my DH had low motility, he just about fit into the criteria for IUI. Basically they will analyse your DH sample and decide what course of action to take. Although IUI has a much lower success rate, you get funded for 3 medicated IUis on the NHS so we kind of thought, what the hell, it can't hurt!? And tbh, it was a good stepping stone to IVF, a bit like beginners fertility treatment 😂 
It's the same with IVF/ICSI, on the day of our first egg collection, we had to sign that we were happy for them to go with whatever was necessary based on that days sample. Again, there's a strict criteria to meet for IVF and for ICSI, just depends on the swimmers on the day cos as we learnt, every sample can be different! My DHs sample wasn't brilliant so we needed ICSI- managed to achieve really good fertilisation rates with ICSI tho so wasn't a big deal. On our second cycle, WFI explained that as we had needed ICSI the first time round, they automatically use it the second time so even tho my DHs sample was improved, they still used ICSI. I was happy with that tbh cos both times we achieved really good fertilisation. 

Hope that gives you a bit of insight into it all anyway 😀 Feel free to ask any questions!

With regards to where it is in the hospital, when you go in the main entrance of Neath Port Talbot hospital there's a lift directly in front of you (or stairs just behind it) go up 1 to the first floor and turn left through some double doors. Keep going down that long corridor and it's there at the end, just press the buzzer on the side and WFI will buzz you in cos its a locked unit. Pretty sure there're signs saying Wales Fertility Institute as well.
I know exactly how you feel, you just want to get going already, fingers crossed you get the go ahead to start soon 😀
I swear to God, time on this 2ww is going backwards and it's only day 2 lol 🙄


----------



## Mrsbura

Evening Ladies!

Welcome Lynz, congrats on being PUPO. How are you feeling? Are you a symptom spotter or pretty relaxed about it? Can I ask about your symptoms of OHSS? Did you feel it start to come on or was it sudden? 
The reason I ask is today we had our collection (you were right Cakebaby!!) after on Wednesday only have 7 mature follicles today they retrieved 24 eggs!! Dr Zac was lovely but came and spoke to me and DH about OHSS because we had so many retrieved. I don't really remember much of the conversation but I have spent my afternoon drinking bottles of water!

Hope everyone else is ok? Will update tomorrow once we have spoken to embryologist. Keep your fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate!


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you Lynz30. Looking forward to get more information as to when they'll get things started for us next week. Hope it's real soon   Yes it's a roller coaster of emotions...but we feel like we've been at a stand still for years. Yes we've had loads of tests done, back and forth to hospital but nothing done that actually can make a difference. So once we were told that they were referring us for ivf it was like a weight lifted off our shoulders- that we are finally getting the ball rolling!

Oh that's wonderful Mrsbura. Uping your dose worked then to get so many eggs collected. Hope the awful OHSS stays well away for you. Fingers crossed they all mature follies fertilise  for you  
Xx


----------



## pontsian

MrsBura - wow! 24 is a superb number, that gives you really good odds! How did the call go? hope it was positive and you have good fert rates and also that you aren't suffering any OHSS symptoms xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hey Sian, we had 13 fertilise. 6 were immature and then the others just didn't fertilise. I think I'm happy with the number though. Next update at 8:30 tomorrow morning. 

I am actually really struggling with the recovery of collection, I don't think it'd OHSS but I am really struggling with the pain and twinges from the surgery. I am a bit bloated and it's really sore in my ovaries to go to toilet (sorry TMI). 

On a side note, has anyone got any opinions of the embryologist down in Neath? I can't remember the name of the lady that has been speaking to is but my god she is not the best in patient conversations. She shows so little emotion in her tone of voice that when she took us into a room to tell us about our eggs we thought we were getting some really bad news, and again when she rang yesterday her tone had so little emotion in that again we thought it was going to be bad news. I would hate to hear how she sounds actually delivering sad news!


----------



## K jade

hi ladies hope everyone's OK

Misbura wow that's a great number. I haven't dealt  with the neath staff. maybe she was having a bad day. probably annoyed about working Saturday in nice weather. I know I would be!

pontsian great news you have a date set to get going again. bet your looking forward to it after the number of false starts you've had

lynz hope the 2ww is being kind to you, you have such a great number of frosties, it must feel reassuring to know they are waiting for you in the freezer. hopefully u wont need the rest of them for a while

on the subject of double transfers  im going to be having 2 put back this time. I was going to ask them anyway at my review, but the consultant  offered before I even mentioned it. 
my chance of twins is so low given my abysmal implantation history. (doesn't stop me keeping my fingers crossed though as its my secret dream!)
going there later to have my scratch, then stims start sometime this week or early next week
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

haha Jade, I spoke to her this morning... she sounded the same!  

We are now at 10 good quality embryos, so transfer will be on Wednesday. Hoping we get a couple of frosties!

Lynz - how are you feeling?

good luck with the scratch today, Kjade. Have you had one before? hope it doesn't hurt too much. Hopefully you start stimming this week too, that will be exciting! I'm jealous you get to put two back, if this round doesn't work for us we have talked about putting two back in the future. 

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## K jade

misbura yes. about 6 weeks ago. it was a biopsy, but the same procedure as a scratch. 
ouch is all I can say!
brilliant! yes I predict you will get a good number for the freezer there!
xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi ladies, 
Fab news on 10 good quality embrios Mrs bura. Hope the pain is gong from the EC and Hope the transfer goes smoothly tomorrow for you. 

Hope the scratch went well yesterday kjade and that you're feeling okay. 

And hope you're feeling okay too Lynz and that you're keeping calm on your 2WW!

As for me...only one and a half more days till our first appointment!!  excited!x


----------



## K jade

good luck today Mrsbura for your transfer 

cakebaby thank you. it went well but is absolutely hideously painful. some people don't find them too bad but for me they are excruciating.  hopefully it will be worth it. no pain no gain as they say. good luck for tomorrow! u know which Dr u are seeing?
xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you kjade, no don't know what Dr we're seeing. The only name on our correspondence between hospital and clinic is Mr a bunkheila (but I guess that might not be the doctor we have).

Not sure if anyone could tell me, I'm on my period  (not heavy now and coming towards the end but there is still a bit of blood) would they still do a vaginal ultrasound do you think? 
X


----------



## K jade

oh hes the director. yeh you probably wont see him itll be a consultant who works under him I expect. 
yup they always do scans during AF anyway as day2 or 3 is when you have your baseline before you start stims.  in fact it will  be an ideal time to do one as they will be able to see how many resting follicles you have. xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Yep they do even when you're bleeding. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. Appointment isn't until 12:30 so I had a nice lie in and a long shower before we go  

I'll let you know later whether we get any Frosties and what grade they put back in!


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh yeah i forgot about the scans on day 2etc, silly me! I'm just over thinking things as this is my first ever time having the consultation at the clinic. I didn't want them to tell me to do it another time as the clinic is an hour away from us so that's great to 
hear thank you! 
Any questions you think I might need to ask them? I'm just getting prepared for tomorrow and don't want to forget anything and having to ring them.

Good luck today Mrs bura, sending happy positive vibes your way x


----------



## Mrsbura

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!
I am now officially PUPO! We had a good grade embryo transferred (BA) and feeling very humbled to have to BB grades in the freezer. 
They nearly abandoned transfer halfway through when I had a bit of fluid in the uterine lining but Dr Zac put the embryo as high up and away from it as he could so fingers crossed the little mite settles in closely.

Just went for a wonder round Bridgend outlet and now on my way home for the afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed for us girlies. 

Jade - how are you feeling after your scratch? Sorry you found it so painful. 
Cakebaby- your day is nearly here!  Woohooo! As for questions to ask, I was mostly concerned about how soon we could ask. I found my first consultation to actually be really informative and I don't think I asked anything special. 

Lynz - hope you're ok

Xxxx


----------



## K jade

Misbura congrats! 
Great u have frosties too 

Ladies does anyone know if WFI scan on a Sat? 
As I think AF  will start tomorrow properly which is really annoying and the worst day for it to happen..  
Does anyone know what happens if it starts say, tomorrow afternoon 
As they will have finished scanning by then


----------



## Mrsbura

I asked about this before we started stimming. 

If you come on during the weekend ring up and leave a message on their answerphone and they will ring you back first thing on Monday morning to come in that day. Or you can do what I did in January when I felt like I was going to come on during the weekend. I rang up on the Friday and asked to book in for a scan on the Monday morning; they let me do this with the stipulation if I didn't come on to ring them by 8:30am on the Monday to say the appointment was no longer needed. They definitely don't scan on Saturday. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## K jade

Thanks Misbura, Saturday would be fine as I'll just go in Monday morning. But my worry really is tomorrow. 
Friday really is the worst day as it just doesn't give u any room to maneuver 
Once I came on Friday afternoon and they said I'd have to wait till the following month. 
Luciky they can't say that this time as I've had the scratch..


----------



## Mrsbura

Can you just tell a white lie and say it was Saturday?  i see your dilemma, mustnt have read your post properly, sorry!


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi ladies, 
Just had our appointment so I thought I'd update you.
Consultation was really good, nurses and consultant were all lovely there. We had all the usual blood tests, paper work etc done. Then went in for a scan. Turns out I seem to have polycyclic ovaries but not psoc as such as I have regular periods/ovulate and no symptoms. He said he would usually expect to see about 10 follicles in each ovary but saw 25+ on each side!! He didn't seem overly concerned but he was cautious on what amount of medication I'd be on as he said I'm at high risk of severe ohss.
And they also found out I'm not immune to rubella even though I've had both jabs. I now need to get a booster which will delay starting for a month.
Good news is that we have no waiting list  so blooming happy with that. He said hopefully we can get things started in September when my af comes. I'm on short protocol using bemfola 225. Anyone else been on that medication? 
Xx


----------



## Mrsbura

What excellent news Cakebaby!! Are you a happy lady? I also wasn't immune but they had already started treatment when we found out. I was on the short protocol but on Merional, not sure what determines which medication they use. The great thing about short protocol is that it is so quick. 

How do you feel about it all? That's a crazy amount of follies you've got there, I'm guessing they will keep a really close eye on you during stims to make sure you don't over stimulate.  Which Dr did you see, do you know?


----------



## K jade

hi misbura, 
luckily I got some clarification yesterday form one of the nurses. 
apparently if you AF falls after midday Friday then you will have your scan Monday morning.
as it happens af still hasn't started , so I think its looking like scan will be Monday now. which is better really as Friday is always so rushed. keeping everything crossed that it holds off

cakebaby wow that's a huge number of follies!
225 seems like a rather large dose given your high AFC
im on 150 and they are concerned about ohss with me and I have no where near the number you have.


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you both. Really happy that we don't have to wait another year but and scared at the same time. Im worrying about how ill I might be as I can't really not work either. So hopefully I won't be too bad. I saw Dr kaira, he was really nice and understand how frustrated we've been through the whole waiting process. He said icsi would probably what he would go for after reviewing hubby's analysis. I need to ring the clinic on the last couple of weeks of august to tell them when my af came for that month so they can book us in to go through treatment planning and assuming we'd be given the drugs then?

Yeah kjade I wondered that bit he said he wanted to start on high then drop it to 150 to get a good boost to begin with apparently.  
I've heard a lot of people say that the first time is kind of a 'dummy run' at meds to see how your body reacts so I'm thinking if things don't work out like we hope they do on this first go at least they know what to do for my second go. 

I couldn't believe it when he said 25+ follies on each side. It's crazy high. He said they'll probably retrieve a very high number of eggs but most of them aren't viable as they might be old ones that haven't dissappeared  from my last cycle. 

Can't believe well be starting so very soon!! We were prepared for then to say we had to wait another year. But apparently how it works is if we were unexplained then we have to wait another year in case it happened naturally, but because hubby has low motility there's no waiting list. Hubby laughed and said that's the only time he'll ever be happy to have low motility!! 😂

Xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning *Cakebaby*. Lol @ your husbands comment.

With regards to picking up the drugs, I thought we would pick them up at our treatment planning sessions but we were told that this is not the case. We had to wait until our baseline scan, then when the nurse was happy that lining was thin enough etc she gave us the prescription and we went to the pharmacy to get them to start that evening.

Just remember to remind the nurses on the baseline day that this is your first round and to give you a lesson on how to use the needles/drugs. I felt they did this really fast but I watched a couple of youtube videos before I did it the first night and I felt more prepared, they are quite easy once you get started.

*Jade* - it's great (although annoying) that AF hasnt' shown yet. Fingers crossed she comes this weekend or this afternoon ready for your baseline on Monday.

*Sian* - how are you doing lovely?


----------



## pontsian

MrsBura - Congrats on being PUPO! I have everything crossed that this is your time. how many did you have to freeze in the end? xx

Cakebaby - glad to hear your appointment went well and you can start soon. I have not been on those meds but have heard of others, just remember to drink plenty of water as this can help if you are at higher risk of OHSS. Do you know your AMH results as those follie counts are high? xx

KJade - hope AF shows up soon and you can get going! xx

Lynz - hope you are well xx

AFM - i am recovering slowly, had to go to doctors to have some iodine dressings placed over the incisions though as they weren't healing to well, particularly my belly button. Other than that I am just taking it easy and looking forward to my holiday next week!  x


----------



## K jade

I'm not sure if anyone on here has had a scratch before but I'm slightly alarmed  
I came on yesterday properly and it's literally gushing like niagara falls, I'm soaking through my clothing and rather alarmingly I seem to be passing large chunks of lining. It's not clots cause I always get clots but more big pieces of endometrium. 
Sorry this isn't very palatable to read I know. 
Could my lining be sort of peeling away due to the scratch?


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi K Jade

Have you taken norethisterone or any pill to time your cycle? I find AF is horrendous after norethisterone but I haven't had any issues after the scratch. I would give the clinic a call and explain to them what's happening. They will be able to tell you if it's "normal" 

I hope it settles for you soon

Angelica 
xx


----------



## K jade

thanks angelica
no I haven't .  . don't usually need to as AF is relatively regular. 

thinking about it when I have the biopsy which is the same procedure, AF was really really light so yeh I think It cant be to do with that it must be something else. 

thankfully today it seems to have ceased. 
xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday next week pontsian. And hope it's starts healing better for you soon.
No I don't know my amh levels. They took bloods that day so I'm assuming that's how they find out? Sorry I'm all very new to this!

Oh gosh kjade that sounds very alarming indeed. Did you ring the clinic to ask what they thought it was? Good to hear it's eased now though. 

How is everyone else doing? Mrs bura and lynz,  how's your 2ww going? Hope you're managing to keep your mind busy and relaxing. 
Xx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, hope everyone's well?

Sorry KJade, I've never had a scratch before so not sure if that's normal or not? I have heard some women can experience heavy bleeding after tho? If in doubt, I would always call the clinic as they can advise you best. Saw from your recent post tho that things seem to have settled down? So hopefully all is ok now 

Where are you off on holiday Pontsian? Sorry to hear you've had issues with wound healing, hopefully the inodine dressings speed things up!

Cakebaby, there isn't a lab in Swansea that processes AMH bloods so you have to go to Cardiff to have them done so unless you've been there, you haven't had that blood test. They diagnosed me with PCOS but didn't do AMH bloods before 1st cycle. They decided to do some more tests before 2nd cycle tho and sent me to Cardiff for AMH blood test. As expected it was high at 48.6 lol! To be honest if they already think you have PCOS then doing an AMH test won't really change things. Think they would only do it if your first cycle failed - which hopefully it doesn't 😀 I did short protocol for both my cycles as they generally put PCOS ladies on that and I was on Menopur for the first cycle then changed to Bemfola for my second cycle. I too started on 225iu but very quickly was put down to 150iu as I ended up grossly overstimulated. Strange cos it didn't happen on my first cycle! I didn't have any side effects tho with Bemfola and it's a pre loaded pen to inject which is much easier than drawing up drugs! Bet you can't wait to start now 👍

AFM, I had a strong BFP 11dp5dt. Tested again this morn (13dp5dt) and still a strong line (although I'm panicking it was ever so slightly lighter than 2 days ago). OTD is tomorrow, fingers crossed I still have my BFP tomorrow.
Trying to keep as busy as pos today as I'm going out of my mind lol so I had a driving lesson this morn, am currently treating myself to having my hair cut and coloured and then meeting DH in town for lunch. Feels nice to do something that doesn't involve IVF tbh, feel like it's taking over my life sometimes 🙄

Hope everyone else is well 😀


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies!

*Sian* we have two in the freezer now! Hope you have a lovely holiday. So jealous you're getting away. How are the incisions healing up?

*Jade *- sorry to hear about your bleeding. Fingers crossed it stays away now. I once did really heavy bleeding, to the extent it was gushing and gushing out of me, I ended up being admitted to hospital for a blood transfusion but they never did actually find out what it was. are you going to call the clinic just to ask their advice? they might want to see you still.

*Lynz -* CONGRATS!!!!! That is so exciting. Fingers crossed the lines stay as dark going forward. When did you first test?

*CakeBaby* sorry I don't have any info on AMH/PCOS but looks like Lynz is your lady for some of your queries.

I am really struggling with the 2ww not going to lie. Today I am 6dp5dt and I did a sneaky poas test which obviously came back negative.... hahah. I know it's really early to do that so it was silly of me to even try. I am reading into every little symptom/twinge that is happening. Yesterday I was exhausted, I went for a nap on my lunch break in the car, I didn't remember any of my journey to work and I left an hour and a half before I was supposed to finish because I just couldn't concentrate. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning and also had really bad heartburn before bed. Of course this could all be my mind playing tricks on me, but it's so hard not to consult Dr. Google lol!!

Think I will test again on Friday which will be 9dp5dt, official test day isn't until 26th July- Not sure I can wait that long!!!


----------



## Lynz30

Thanks MrsBura! 😀 I still don't believe it so I'm trying not to get hopes up tbh. I'm not one for testing early tbh. I read somewhere that the earliest you can get a BFP with a 5 day blast is 9dp5dt so I've never been tempted to test early cos I didn't want the pain of a BFN lol. I waited and did my first test 11dp5dt (which was BFP) cos I felt a bit weird, had crampy pains but more like trapped wind than AF, electric shock type feelings in my boobs, loss of appetite and more emotional than usual. Have cried a few times from about 9dp5dt. Tbh all of those things could be the drugs, I'm on double progesterone this time so who knows.

Don't panic about having a BFN, it's still far too early to show. Fingers crossed for you, love 😀

Roll on tomorrow for my OTD!! X


----------



## Mrsbura

Make sure you come back and tell us tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, but I am sure it will be good news.

Thankfully, I am not worried after the BFN. Told myself off for being silly and testing so early. I just hope that I can get through the next few days. I am finding it really hard to be at work as I am so distracted. I thought it would be good to be in the office but not sure I am being very productive at all...


----------



## K jade

misbura yes 9dp5dt is the absolute minimum u can test. 
no I didn't bother in the end. it really has ceased today . im going tomorrow for baseline scan so hopefully everything should be OK

lynz yes! big congrats!


----------



## Mrsbura

Ooo baseline tomorrow! Does that mean you will start meds in the evening?


----------



## K jade

yes. itll be tomorrow evening. 
new meds this time. merinol and cetrotide. not had those before. I haven't had much luck up till now so a change  can only be a good thing
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Ooo good luck. I was on those meds for this round. I found the Merional really easy to mix and draw up, same with cetrotide so you shouldn't have a problem. They were easy to inject and weren't sore for me either so fingers crossed it is the same for you


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you lynz for the info. Huge congratulation...fingers crossed all will still the very positive for you tomorrow!  
It's funny how similar our journeys seem to be   oh I see didn't realise that about testing amh. No one seemed to mention it either so didn't think much of it really. Yeah he did mention that it's quite likely he'd bring it to 150 soon after getting a good start. Great to hear that bemfola is an injection pen...sounds like it would be less hassle and I'm pretty anxious about the injection part of it already!!  

Mrs bura,  yes I wouldn't worry too much on the negative test..it's too early. But sounds like your body is telling you to rest. I can only imagine how hard the 2ww is. Maybe go away for a few days with hubby at a spa hotel or something ..treat yourself to some relaxation. It's pretty impossible not to think about it I'm sure. I'm thinking sticky thoughts for your little embi! 

Kjade,  hope everything goes okay for you tomorrow at your baseline scan so you can get started on the meds. Fingers crossed  

Xx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, just a little update as promised. It's my OTD today and it's still a strong BFP. Also had my first ever pregnant 2-3 weeks reading on the clearblue digi test this morn 😳 Spoke to WFI who've booked me in for a scan in 3 weeks so just got to hope and pray everything stays nice and snug now. Really wish WFI did beta hcg bloods but they said there's no reason to if I've had 4 positive preg tests and that people get obsssed with beta hcg numbers but in reality, the numbers won't change anything now. Guess I have to trust that they know best.

Best of luck to you all - really hope you all get your BFPs soon xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Yay Lynz!!!!! So happy for you!    

Praying everything stays quiet and uneventful for you! 

Please keep popping back to tell us how you are getting on.


----------



## K jade

Congrats lynz, that's great news! Xx

I had my scan this morning, 12 antral follies in total. Bit of a drop from 20 three years ago! I'm convinced my previous failures are now due to embryo quality, rather than immune issues which I don't think I have. 
My amh was only 11 over four years age so must be a lot less now


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Ladies

Ive been having treatment at the WFI neath for the past 18 months (see my signature for the lowdown!) currently on my 2ww - 8dpt 5dt from an FET. Going a bit mad!

Been crampy on and off the whole time but have had some beige CM the last two days... trying to stay hopeful! OTD is the 25th. Anyone else testing around the same time?


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Jingles! I am also 8dp5dt from neatH, my OTD is 26th so I am one day behind you. Unfortunately I have been bleeding for the past few days so I am not holding out much hope for me for this cycle!


----------



## Jingles1985

Mrsbura said:


> Hi Jingles! I am also 8dp5dt from neatH, my OTD is 26th so I am one day behind you. Unfortunately I have been bleeding for the past few days so I am not holding out much hope for me for this cycle!


hi mrsbura. Really sorry to hear you've been bleeding. My spotting has turned into red/brown now. not a proper period just yet but its not looking good. Sucks so much. was really hoping it'd be 3rd time lucky. do you know with FETs if they get you back in to try again the following month? or do they make you take a month off? before trying again? Ive got 4 frosties left. x


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning Jingles!
Fingers crossed yours is implantation? Mine is full on heavy flow now soI think I am completely out, 9DP5DT and I did a little internet cheapie this morning and it was a BFN, so think we are nearly certain it's a no go. 

No idea about FET waiting times. I really hope it's not a wait of a couple of months, I'd rather just go straight into it. We also have some frosties (only 2), but I feel blessed that we can have another attempt on the NHS. 

Any ladies have experience on waiting between BFN and a FET cycle?

xxxx


----------



## K jade

oh mrsbura im so sorry  
as far as I know, with a FET u can get going on the next bleed, but others may correct me on that 
I had to wait 2 months. but that's because Christmas was in between. 
its such a come down to get a BFN . the only things that keeps me going is planning the next one!
xx


----------



## Jingles1985

Sorry to hear that mrsbura- for what its worth I'm now in the same boat. Red and getting heavier. Had a spare FRER in the cupboard and just tested with it. Negative. I know its the middle of the day but I just know I'm out. So gutted. Will have to call clinic Tuesday (I know if I call Monday they will tell me to wait to take another test tue even if I'm having a full on period!) and see if they want us back again that week for a baseline scan so we can go round again!  

Its all so tiring. Just hoping and praying one of my remaining Frosties will stick. We had 8 in total which was such a huge blessing and a huge shock. We have used 3 and one didn't survive thawing hence why we are down to 4.


----------



## Jingles1985

mrsbura- have you stopped taking your progesterone? I don't know wether or not to. I know the nurses would say not to incase but it really feels like adding insult to injury. I just want to chuck those butt pills in the bin, drink coffee by the gallon and have a really hot bath!!!


----------



## Mrsbura

Jingles - I am going to continue to take the progesterone until OTD, part of me is thinking "it's not over till the fat lady sings", and the other half of me knows that it's not successful. I have become one of the worlds best Google-ers, researching every topic on "AF bleeds before OTD", or "bright red bleeding before test IVF". I have come across a few positive stories so you never know.

After Wednesday I will be having a glass of wine and a nice long bath too.. seems a long way off!


----------



## Jingles1985

oh gosh join the club! I have a love hate relationship with Google- its so helpful at times but so addictive too and can add to the stress of things. Ok I'm in this with you then Mrsbura- Progesterone popping to the end!


----------



## Mrsbura

Jingles my preogersterone popping friend, just thought I would pop back on here to tell you something I found out today. My neighbour has had two rounds of ivf; first one she didn't bleed until OTD and second one she thought she had AF right in the middle of her 2ww. Said it was EXACTLY the same as a normal period but here she is with her 9 month old little boy. All is not lost..!


----------



## K jade

Feeling pretty  
Had my first scan and my response has been nothing like it has before 
Only about 8 follies in total and 2 are lead ones so I may be cancelled 
Really was hoping to do much better considering I was always a good responder before. I don't think I'll get any to freeze this time and this is my last NHS go


----------



## Mrsbura

Keep your chin up Jade, I was a really slow responder!! In the last few days I had a huge boost which they weren't expecting. 

I'm 12dp5dt today and BFN. Going to test again on Wednesday (OTD) not sure why as I already know that it's over


----------



## K jade

aw mrsbura im so sorry  hun . that sucks.  
theres nothing like getting a BFN its like being kicked in the stomach. I know you were expecting it but it still hurts. have a large glass of something and lick your wounds. 

well this is just rubbish girls.
ive now been converted to IUI cause my response is so rubbish.  so upset with my body right now. luckily this doesn't count as an IVF cycle and I had an IUI left in the bank to use anyway. but still cannot believe that my last cycle was an IUI converted to IVF cause I responded so well.  now im doing an IVF converted to IUI cause my response is [email protected]!
FML!!
x


----------



## Mrsbura

Ah no, jade! At least you haven't lost an IVF around. I know it's not what you want to hear but think of the positives. Also, t would have been worth if they cancelled all together, at least they are going to do something after stimming

If IUI doesn't work, will they let you to straight into another IVF round?


----------



## Jingles1985

Sorry to hear that jade  at least with having a go at IUI all that injecting won't be for nothing if you get me. 

Mrsbura- interesting about your friend. I have no doubt that it happens but I'm so definitely out this time. Its not just "like a period" for me right now, its soooo heavy. Defo all over. Will call clinic tomorrow as its my OTD and tell them the news. Im guessing we will need to have a chat with Dr Kalra and see what they want us to do next. seeing as we are 3 tries in, I'm guessing they might want to change the game plan somehow?

I had an endo scratch before our 2nd attempt. I don't want to freak anyone out but it was horrific. I don't think its meant to be particularly pleasant of course but mine went a bit wrong and was a lot worse than it should have been. Dr Kalra had told me not to write off having another one (I had said last time he couldn't pay me to have another scratch!) so I'm thinking he might suggest it again. Fun fun!


----------



## K jade

Thanks everyone. Just feel so deflated. Was expecting a good response given my history.. This has completely sideswept me. I've done iui before with no luck, actually I did have a chemical, so spose its better than my ivf outcomes ha! Really feel like giving in right now. 6 years and gotten no where. I'm sure u all feel like me today 

Jengles sorry to hear that AF arrived . This journey is the worst sometimes isn't it. I also found the scratch unbelievably painful too. Absolute torture


----------



## Jingles1985

Yep im defo out. Today was OTD and tests still negative. Just called clinic. Waiting on a letter now to see consultant to discuss next steps.


----------



## Mrsbura

Sorry Jingles. Sending you lots of gentle hugs. 

In terms of next steps, did they say roughly how long until you see the Dr for a follow up?


----------



## Cakebaby

Sorry to hear that Jingles. Sending you lots of healing hugs  
Kjade, sorry to hear about your response. But I've got my fingers crossed that things will suddenly change on the next few days and you'll be good to go. Our bodies can surprise us sometimes.
Mrsbura, I'm remaining positive and hopeful for you (everyone says that to me as it's hard to do it for yourself..I can think quite negatively sometimes as it's my coping method) but I'm sending you all my good luck vibes!!

AFM I went to a clinic to have my AMH levels tested as the nhs clinic don't provide that. As I have polycyclic looking ovaries I felt it would be important to know for dosage levels. Had the call back today with results and I'm 54.5!!! The nhs  Dr has suggested putting me on bemfola 225...but when I told the Dr on the phone that's what I'll be on he said it's probably a bit high and would recommend reducing to 150 as I could over stimulate. So will pass that on to the clinic and see what they think after knowing how high my amh is.
Hope everyone else is okay xx
Xxx


----------



## Jingles1985

Mrsbura- generally its within a fortnight. Hoping to see Dr Kalra but will probably end up seeing Dr Zac.


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning Ladies, as expected it's a BFN today. 
Spoke to Neath this morning who have arranged our follow up for 8th August which isn't too far to wait. I also asked about swapping back to the Cardiff clinic and they said we could but it is our responsibility to transport our Frosties back to Cardiff. Not sure I want that pressure so looks like we will be staying down in neath for our FET(s). 

Jingles - interesting re your comment about Dr Kalra and Dr Zac, do you have a preference? We were seen by Dr D'Angelo all the way through until they transferred us to Neath but my EC and ET was done by Dr Zac. He seemed a nice person, really friendly. Obviously this cycle didn't work but not sure that's his fault haha!

We are off to Glasgow this weekend for a surprise birthday party, I intend on drinking a bucket of wine!


----------



## K jade

Sorry again girls there were no BFPs  

Mrsbura definatly  let your hair down this weekend. Then u can look forward to going back for your frosties 

AFM I'm officially in the TWW again . Had IUI yesterday and OTD is...sometime in August.. Haven't even bothered to check the date TBH
Had IUI before and it's never worked , but nor has IVF for that matter , so I guess it's anyone's game really.
Started lubion last night which I prefer to the pessaries. Not sure if anyone else here does  lubion but bewhere , it gives u crazy dreams. Dreamt last night that DP told me he was in love with another man!!!


----------



## Mrsbura

Hahahaha jade, I was on Lubion too! The only weird dream I remember was my DH telling me his bike was going to cost £2,000 to fix, and I was angry because I was waiting to go on a beach in California to watch the sunset whilst he paid.. I missed the sunset. I woke up really angry!! Haha! 

started writing a list of questions to ask at our next appointment. Have any of you had all the immunology tests? Did they do them pro-actively or did you have to ask?


----------



## K jade

mrsbura ha! yes progesterone definatly gives u funny dreams 

regarding immunes unfortunately  wfi don't do any testing for immunology issues, they only treat them empirically with prednisolone and/or clexane once you reach a certain number of failed cycles. the problem with this is that taking prednisolone when you don't have immune issues, can be more of a hindrance than a help. that being said for some people , the cycle where they do take prednisolone  can be the one which is successful so I'm not saying empirically treating immune issues is wrong, sometimes its the only option as testing can be expensive. 

I was offered pred for this cycle but said I wanted to know exactly what I was dealing with first. I had several immune tests done (you'll see in my signature) and they haven't pointed to a reason for my failures so I don't think I have immune issues myself.  im pretty sure my issues are egg quality or lining receptivity. 

there are lots of ways of doing immune testing, some go the whole hog with Dr Gorgy . he is very expensive but leaves no stone unturned. CRGW also offers a lot of tests too.  I personally felt better seeking the advice of professor quenby and professor bronsens and the Coventry implantation clinic. they do a biopsy to check your Uterine NK cells and this is part of a wide scale  research programme they are doing to try and get to the bottom of implantation and recurrent miscarriage. 

sorry if ive rambled. if you ever want to know anything about immune testing just ask 
xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Hi ladies, I'm not sure if any of you will know the answer to my question but thought I'd check in and try anyway 

I was due a fet at wfi port talbot in July but instead got a miracle bfp, sadly I've just found out I've lost it 
I had contacted the clinic after my bfp to say I didn't need the fet.

Will I still be able to get the fet? Or will the miscarriage count as a pregnancy - no longer qualifing me for the free treatment?

Anyone know? Thanks xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Jade - what an answer! I'll read it properly later but it looks juicy. 

Daisy - it won't discount your FET don't worry. I also had a miracle BFP just before IVF and mine turned out to be ectopic. If you ring them they will slot you straight back into treatment. They will probably do a follow up consultation just to see what happened and then you will have to do another treatment plan even though nothing technically would have changed (except the dates). Sorry you're going through this, life is such a ***** sometimes!


----------



## Mrsbura

Also... fertility friends changed my last sentence! Haha! I actually said life is such a btch sometimes, I kinda like the autocorrect though. 

Sending you Lots of hugs daisy xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Mrsbura said:


> Jade - what an answer! I'll read it properly later but it looks juicy.
> 
> Daisy - it won't discount your FET don't worry. I also had a miracle BFP just before IVF and mine turned out to be ectopic. If you ring them they will slot you straight back into treatment. They will probably do a follow up consultation just to see what happened and then you will have to do another treatment plan even though nothing technically would have changed (except the dates). Sorry you're going through this, life is such a woman sometimes!


That autocorrect is great! 
That's good to know thanks


----------



## Jingles1985

DaisyDaze- im so sorry!

Defo won't affect you continuing with your treatment. The only time they can end treatment with you is if you get pregnant and go on to have a "Live birth" (wether that was a result of their treatment or via a surprise natural BFP). so within your allotted IVF attempts (I'm guessing you're entitled to 2 full rounds of IVF like me?) they goal is to get you to that "Live birth" status. Obviously any FET's come under the umbrella of IVF attempts. So I have had one go at IVF, and have had 3 FETs so far that didn't stick but I'm still under that first go at IVF and will be until I go through my remaining Frosties from that go.


----------



## Daisydaze

Jingles1985 said:


> DaisyDaze- im so sorry!
> 
> Defo won't affect you continuing with your treatment. The only time they can end treatment with you is if you get pregnant and go on to have a "Live birth" (wether that was a result of their treatment or via a surprise natural BFP). so within your allotted IVF attempts (I'm guessing you're entitled to 2 full rounds of IVF like me?) they goal is to get you to that "Live birth" status. Obviously any FET's come under the umbrella of IVF attempts. So I have had one go at IVF, and have had 3 FETs so far that didn't stick but I'm still under that first go at IVF and will be until I go through my remaining Frosties from that go.


Thanks xx

Yes, had both goes of ivf so far which had just left us with the 1 frostie.
I'll see what happens the next 2 cycles (hopefully they'll be straight back to normal..) then give them a call


----------



## MrsSLG

Hi everyone 

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board!  A bit about me, I'm 36 DH 38, 4 years no success, been through all the tests and unexplained.  Just had treatment planning, and waiting for AF to start first round IVF.  Been told I'll be on short protocol and I'm so nervous about all of it.  To add to that I only just managed to lose enough weight to meet the BMI but know that I normally gain a few lbs around AF so that could push me back over, do they weigh you before baseline scan?  Can they throw me out again at this point?


----------



## Mrsbura

Welcome! Congrats on getting to start your first round, I too was on short protocol. Are you based at Neath or Cardiff?
I remember being weighed at my treatment planning appointment and then don't remember being weighed after that so you should be ok. When is your AF due? It's a very exciting time. 

Girls - can any of you remember whether they weigh you during treatment? 

I have a follow up appointment next week to see what or next steps are. Also have a private appointment with Dr Bhal to see whether he will do the NK and any other immune tests for me 

jade- have you had our iui yet?


----------



## K jade

Mrsslg I wouldn't worry they won't weigh u again. If they've already weighed u and declared u good to go they won't pull the rug from under u now. 

Misbura where are u seeing Dr bhal? Is he based in Wales? 

Yes middle of 2ww for me. My fifth. 
Doesn't get any easier. Not holding out much hope really as I just can't seem to get a bfp not matter what I do or don't do. But we'll see. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## MrsSLG

Thanks for the reply guys! 

I'm in Neath and AF due this weekend, it feels so weird to be wishing for my period when I've been wanting the opposite for so long!  Hoping I will have baseline scan Monday or Tuesday

Mrsbura - What is NK? (I apologise for not knowing the lingo) 

Kjade - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, the 2ww must be intolerable


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Ladies

Got an appointment next tue (the 8th) to see a consultant. Not sure what they are going to say about our next go. Im guessing they will want to make some changes to see if they can help frostie number 4 stick. Fun fun! how is everyone doing? MrsBura- whats next for you?


----------



## Mrsbura

Jingles -see you there! Ours is Tuesday afternoon . We are just going to go and see what Dr Zac says... feel a bit demotivated as not sure what else they will do hence booking to see a private Dr in a few weeks. DH and I are currently trying to decide whether to do a few more tests before putting a frostie back or going for the frostie first to then see what happens. 

Jade - hope you are keeping yourself busy? Miracles do happen so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

NK cells are natural killer cells. Some people have higher levels of them in their uterus so often experience recurrent miscarriage or implantation failure so I want to do a test to see what my levels are like


----------



## K jade

What clinic are u going with for nk cell testing mrsbura? X


----------



## MrsSLG

It's so complicated when you get into it! Killer cells! Gees our bodies are really unhelpful sometimes. 

Hopefully they don't find any but if they do is there treatment for that?


----------



## Mrsbura

I think there's treatment for it- ill let you know!

Jade - it's called "Infiniti" it used to be part of "innermost healthcare", they partner up a lot with CRGW but looks like a really small practice.


----------



## K jade

oh wow I haven't heard of them, ill look them up now.
are u going for blood NK cells or uterine? good idea to do it, u can show your results to you WFI doctor and they should then give you prednislone if needed.  they are good like that, many clinics just bat immunes down saying there's not enough research, but I find wfi at least have an open mind about it all and are open to new ideas 

mrsSLG I know tell me about it. our bodies can be so stubbon and resistant  to pregnancy. NK cells are usually treated with a steroid called prednislone. its not a problem to have them , its just when they are abnormally high. 

afm this 2ww is utter hell. ud think I've been used to them by now wouldn't u ha!
I had a total meltdown yesterday. today I caved and had a coffee. not a de caf a full caf!  I made sure it was a weak one
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

From what I can see on the website it's a uterine test. It's nice to hear they are open minded, I am going to tell them on Tuesday that we are going to explore that option, but I didn't know how they would react. 

When is OTD for you jade? Xxx


----------



## K jade

its a week today. not really holding out much hope tbh but well see! hopefully I can get going with the next cycle asap 
xx


----------



## MrsSLG

So AF came this morning and I went in for baseline scan.  Not good news I have 2 cysts on right ovary and so have to wait for them to resolve themselves before I can start treatment  
I know it's only a small setback in reality but I am so disappointed.  Anyone have any tips on how to rid yourself of a cyst or two? 

K-Jade - I'm sure one little coffee will be ok, whatever it takes to reduce stress and keep you sane


----------



## K jade

sorry to hear that Mrsslg. it should clear of its own accord by next cycle. 
some say cysts can be caused by high eastrogen levels, so in the meantime avoid meat and diary products if you eat these as they contain lots  of hormones or go with organic where possible. 
also there is known to be quite a lot of oestrogen in tap water, so get a water filter if you can . these are fairy cheap in the supermarkets.  
avoid ibroprophen  too. 
what a pain


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh no MrsSLG, i know how disappointing it is to have a timeline in your head and for then it to be taken away from you. I haven't had to deal with cysts so don't have any advice other than to look after yourself. Did Neath give you any advice as to what to do? Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## MrsSLG

Thanks guys, no advice from Neath really just that they tend to resolve on their own within a month or maybe two.
It's times like this that I wish I hadn't told my family because now I feel like I have to manage their disappointment in the midst of my own.  Is that awful of me to think?  I think I would just be upset for a while then get on with things but I find making other people feel better about it far more draining. 

Thanks for the tips and the hugs!! Wishing you both good news soon xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Funny you should say that, I have decided that this round I am not going to tell anyone except my manager at work. I found people constantly asking about it really hard to deal with, especially when they kept telling me to relax, or saying when I was bleeding it was implantation when I knew it wasn't. They have no idea what it's like to go through so I've decided I'm fed up of their patronising comments 

To put it in perspective, yesterday I had this conversation with a pregnant girl at work via our instant messenger... get ready girls, it's a good one. 


Her - "i think when you resign yourself to the fact it's not going to happen it will just happen. That's what happened to me"

Me: "You took 5 months to get pregnant so I think you're pretty lucky as the average is around a year".

Her (a bit later after discussing the frozen embryos): "are you going to use your frozen ones straight away?"

Me: "not sure. I find it quite emotionally draining. So if the next two cycles don't work we have said we are going to stop trying for a year, book the most amazing holiday and just enjoy our lives again without any pressure"

Her: "I'm so jealous. I wish I could go on holiday but we have too much to do before the baby comes"

It annoyed me SO MUCH I came back with the following :"I'll trade you 3 years of infertility, an ectopic pregnancy and a failed IVF for a holiday if you want?"

Why are people so thick!!!! I couldn't wait to getting around to telling you girls, you're the only ones that understand!


----------



## K jade

O god mrsbura what is wrong with people , they are so inappropriate and insensitive. Glad you gave her what for. 
Last week a random advert came on telly from the family planning clinic , saying how remarkably easy it is to get pregnant and how basically everyone gets pregnant by accident so make sure u come and see us to discuss contraception. Who knew eh? That was me fired up. I blame the injectable progesterone. I sent them a long email of complaint saying how insensitive it was and how most couples would actually give their right arm to get pregnant accidentally, on purpose, with IVF, donor sperm/eggs etc. Needles to say I didn't get a reply but the adverts not been back on so that's something! 

Mrslg I know what u mean. My best friend always gives a huge heave ho sigh when I tell her U have to wait two weeks to test. That's why it's called the two week wait. It's as if she's the one having to do the IVF not me!

Well I'm over halfway through the most pointless 2ww ever , I really hope I don't have to wait too long to get going again. Cannot stand the long gap between cycles.
Kj


----------



## Mrsbura

Good luck tomorrow Jingles. See you there (although I don't know what you look like so I will just smile at everyone)

Jade - any news? Hope you are ok.

Mrs - hope you aren't too disappointed. Have you found out any info on the cysts and whether you can have them treated?


----------



## Jingles1985

Hey ladies

Mrsbura- my apt was at 2:45 and there wasn't anyone in the waiting room but there were other people about so not sure if we crossed paths? (its like being part of some sort of secret club! haha)

So we had a loooong chat with dr Zac. Very helpful. Basically there were two points to what we discussed. 

1st- So far, Ive have a medicated cycle, followed by 2 natural. He wants me to go back to medicated for the next one. The reason they have tried natural is because the reason I cant get pregnant is because of scar tissue trashing my tubes thanks to a burst appendix rather than lacking natural hormones etc, hence why they've tried natural seeing as I produce what I should in theory.

However, as a clinic apparently they have never had any one get pregnant off the back of a natural transfer!!? (would have liked to have known that 2 cycles ago!!). So Im happy to try medicated again, BUT on our medicated cycle, it was noted that my remaining Fallopian tube (had the left one removed a few years ago) seemed to fill with fluid and everyone was a bit unsure what was going on and how it would affect things. Apparently the oestrogen tablets can stimulate your tubes to produce fluid and if there is any blockage or issues, that fluid builds up.

Soooo the plan is two fold. Believe it or not, in 8 years of TTC no one has ever arranged for me to have a HSG test. I guess because they picked up my massive hydrosalpinx (the dodgy tube that was blocked and got taken out) pretty quick, they concluded I couldn't conceive naturally and that they other tube was probably blocked too. So Dr Zac wants me to go have a HSG to confirm this. IF it is blocked, he may arrange for me to have it clipped (like as if it was being sterilised) so that any fluid that is ever present for whatever reason, cant "communicate" as he put it, with my womb and effect implantation.

Either way, clipped or not, they will keep a watch on that tube while I'm on oestrogen and just see how it goes. So it will be a play it by ear sort of thing. 

2nd- this year, whilst trying to go for attempt number 3 (Which should have happened in march not June!) I have been dealing with some other health crap. Randomly in march I developed tingling and weirdness on the left side of my face. Got myself into a right state thinking I had MS or something awful. Had to see a neurologist and have MRI to rule it all out so had to delay our third go. Thankfully it cam back clear and my anxiety was way better. Started seeing a Chiropractor as I was having back and neck pain too. Had our third go in the middle of all that which obviously failed. Chiro has helped with back pain but face still tingling. Since our failed 3rd go my anxiety has been pretty bad again. 

Ive had to accept that I need a little time out to a) try some meds to get it under control and b) get a handle on my anxiety because thats BAD BAD BAD for IVF anyway and could well be the cause of the tingling or at very least a contributing factor.

Talked all this over with Dr Zac. He totally agreed that I needed a break and needed to look after myself for a bit. He reassured us that our Frosties are safe and well and that I should take the time I need. In the mean time he will sort out this HSG. So although we are on a break, we are still making some positive progress.

Sorry for the loooooong post. Thats where we are at!

My hubby was full of questions today. Seems the further we go with this, the more concerned he becomes. Its hard not to feel under pressure. Any one else feel like that? I know he doesn't actively try and put pressure on me, its just to easy to feel like its all on our shoulders as the ladies doesn't it?!


----------



## K jade

jingles do get your tubal issues sorted. I'm actually shocked that they let you go ahead with a transfer knowing that your remaining tube was filling with fluid and they said they didn't know how it would affect things. 
any kind of blockage on your tubes can leak  and completely prevent implantation as the fluid is toxic to embryos. I would possibly look into having it completely removed if Im honest. sorry you are dealing with this. 

as for the anxiety Sertraline works well for me. safe to use in ttc and pregnancy too. I suffer with it terribly too. but the meds really help. 
XX


----------



## Cakebaby

Hey ladies, 
Seems like ages since I checked in with you all...trying to catch up on your posts. Hope you're all doing okay?

Mrsbura, so sorry to hear about the bfn. Your conversation with your friend sounds so familiar.  They can be so insensitive sometimes and I forget that they really have no clue. My sister in law keeps trying to tell me that once we stop thinking about trying (bloody impossible but alright then) that it will happen naturally. It's pretty hard to even think positive after 4 years.
How did your follow up go yesterday? And good idea about opting for the nk cells test. I think I would do the same if our first go doesn't happen as it's good to know either way.

Kjade, how are you feeling, how's the 2ww going. Do you have long to go?

Daizydaze, so sorry to hear about your loss. And no this wouldn't affect your chances of nhs funding as like what's already been mentioned it's a 'live birth' they aim for whatever the circumstances.

MrsSLG, sounds like we might be on the same timeline. I'm waiting for my af to arrive so that I can call the clinic to get an appointment for treatment planning and then hopefully get going on my next af in September. Hopefully your cysts will dissappear on next cycle. 

Jingles, sounds like you had a good informative appointment yesterday. Good idea about hsg test. I had one done and I found it a little painful but I don't think it's usually that painful from what others say. But doesn't last long and it's good to see the dye on the screen afterwards too so you see for yourself what's happening.
I had tingling in the face a few years back now for two weeks which turned into shingles , which was triggered by stress (go figure) bit nor sure if this could be what you're experiencing as symptoms doesn't usually last any longer than two weeks. 

Afm, 
Had to have mmr booster as I'm not immune to rubella. And went for amh test in the mean time which came back 54.5.
Just waiting for af  (due any day now) so I can book my treatment planning. And fingers crossed then on my next af we can start..so September time. 
But will have a nice couple of days next week on a hen party...so planning on drinking lots as I've been avoiding alcohol as much as possible for the last 2 years!!!
Xx


----------



## Jingles1985

K jade said:


> jingles do get your tubal issues sorted. I'm actually shocked that they let you go ahead with a transfer knowing that your remaining tube was filling with fluid and they said they didn't know how it would affect things.
> any kind of blockage on your tubes can leak and completely prevent implantation as the fluid is toxic to embryos. I would possibly look into having it completely removed if Im honest. sorry you are dealing with this.
> 
> as for the anxiety Sertraline works well for me. safe to use in ttc and pregnancy too. I suffer with it terribly too. but the meds really help.
> XX


Hi Jade - Totally know about all the tubal stuff. As I said- the other tube was removed a couple years back because it was totally blocked, full and HUGE. So painful. The other tube at that point was not full but stuck in a mass of scar tissue. Dr kalra wanted to take it out but it wasn't safe at that point cz id already been under the GA for hours plus he was worried about damaging my bowel while trying to get to it.

Throughout treatment, on various scans, it has appeared either to be filled with some fluid OR what they are seeing is not fluid in the tube but rather fluid in pockets of scar tissue around it. They are never sure. Other times, theres nothing there at all. When I did the medicated transfer, whatever the "structure" was, (tube or scar tissue) seemed to really fill, and then just randomly empty. When doing natural transfers this hasn't happened because apparently the oestrogen tablets make your abdomen produce more fluid as a bit of a side effect.

We have talked to Dr kalra about taking the tube out which he's always 50/50 on because its risky and there is no concrete evidence to suggest what we see on scans IS my tube. The good thing about having this HSG now is that it will prove wether or not my tube is an issue. Obviously, being 8 years into TTC, we know it doesn't function as Id be pregnant by now in theory. It may not be that being blocked is causing it not to do its job- it could be simply that its so stuck down in all the scar tissue from my burst appendix its pulled out of the way and cant catch any eggs. (apparently healthy tubes sort of waft about and are able to move and receive the egg. They also need this freedom of movement to help the egg travel down.) HSG will tell us a lot.

The biggest problem with tubal fluid is when it becomes stagnant. So like my other tube, fluid that builds up and cannot go anywhere. Thats what becomes toxic. With fluid that can move out, they are apparently less worried about it.

Urgh- so many hoops to jump through! so many theories and opinions. fun fun!


----------



## K jade

oh gosh that sounds like you have been through the mill with it all jengles. good idea to start with the hsg to see exactly whats what. then go from there. I know what you mean about so many doctors having all different opinions. theres a good tubal factors section on here under the diagnosis part. may be worth a look?

as for me drum roll......... BFN . or rather BFFN. the extra F standing for a colourful word. 
don't know why i'm even surprised. absolutely rubbish
I seem to get no implantation at all. 
im going to do the final NHS attempt then look at DE as I think my eggs are [email protected] tbh
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh Jade, I had my fingers crossed for you! So sorry its a BFFN, hope your OH is looking after you. 

Jingles - Can't believe you've got this far without an HSG, at least they are going to investigate it now. How long is the waiting list for the test, do you know? Our appointment was at 1:30 and I also didn't see anyone, it's definitely a secret club!

Cakebaby - I also wasn't immune to rubella, but we were mid-treatment when we found out so they couldn't do anything about it. I really struggled to find any medical history notes (there are no records of vaccinations that I had during school) so I couldnt' prove to WFI that I had had all my injections. What does AMH show? I can't remember! Hen do sounds fun - where is it? what are you getting up to (except boozing)?


Afm, Dr Zac said that he thinks we are going to have a better chance using a FET; he didn't really give any indications why but kept saying "I think you will be more successful". We also discussed the NK tests and other investigations and he said that he thinks that we should use our 2 frosties and then if neither of those rounds work then start to investigate. This seemed fair, so we've decided to wait for the next couple of rounds and then if they don't work we will do the NK test and any others that are recommended. He wants me to have 2 natural cycles before we have our FET, so AF is due next week and then it will be middle of September to start our FET cycle (I think cakebaby this might sync up with you?). Lots of people keep asking what the plan is for the next cycle so I have decided I am just going to tell them that we've been recommended to wait for a few months before we try again, and then I'm going to keep it under my hat so that only my boss knows. As much as I love my family and friend and they have been great through the first round, even my mum is annoying me with questions. I think because we are so immersed in it, when they ask questions they genuinely don't know I feel like they are being stupid (which makes me then feel really mean). Ho hum!


----------



## Cakebaby

I'm so very sorry to hear about your bffn kjade   I really hope your next try is successful   do you have to wait long before your next go?

Mrsbura- the AMH test is a blood test where they can work out the ovarian reserve. It's not really a gage for quality more for quantity of eggs in he ovaries. The higher the number can indicate pcos and a high egg collection number. At 54.5 I'm in the high bracket. They've found out I have polycystic looking ovaries so expected the high number (but did say if my number was low it wouldn't be very good for me) so they've got to keep an eye during stims that I don't over stimulate. 
I went to a private clinic to get the AMH blood test done as the NHS don't provide that.
X


----------



## K jade

hopefully not cakebaby. I want to get going asap but we are using DS and it sometimes takes them a while to order it. I hate the in between gaps. always feels like forever. 
does anyone know whether they might refer me for a hystoscopy? anyone had one before on the NHS?  its one test I haven't had done so starting to wander if it might be worth it
although im probably clutching at straws!


----------



## K jade

HELP 
Clinic are telling me I have to wait 6 weeks approx for a follow up. Really!? After a cancelled ivf 
And I cannot do a donor form now and drop it in. I have to wait until the actual appointment. That means no more cycles until after Xmas 
Advice plz.... 
What can I do... Who can I email!?! This is too long a wait...


----------



## Mrsbura

Why so long for a follow up? We waited 2! 

Can you email Stephanie herring? (I'll dig out her email for you.. I think she is in charge of "quality"!)


----------



## K jade

Yes plz mrsbura


----------



## Mrsbura

Found it! 

[email protected]

When I emailed her in December last year, she literally replied within minutes and was really helpful, so try her!


----------



## pontsian

Just a quick one from me and I'll catch up properly soon -

Jade - so very very sorry to hear about your BFFN   You may remember I had a similar issue with a long wait after a cancelled cycle. Defo email Stephanie Herring - [email protected] - thats the one i used. I emailed a *very* strongly worded email detailing my distress etc and (un!) surprisingly they found me appointment the following week. Good luck and take care xx


----------



## K jade

done , mrsbura thank you lovely, I hope she replies to me quick too. 

im so stressed and upset. it could mean a gap of 18 weeks potentially before I can do my final IVF!!!
tbh if I have to wait  that long im not sure I can and would rather not bother.
im glad you replied sian as I remember you going through something similar. its so upsetting. they cannot expect people to live indefinitely in the IVF process. and surely they wanna see the back of us too, its like they just wanna hold into us forever and not let us go!!

also im a bit worried by the tone of the nurse I spoke with. she sort of sounded like she wasn't even sure whether any more iVF would be offered. maybe im just paranoid and its the meds wearing off. she just sounded a bit hesitant and said id have a follow up to see 'which way things are gonna go'
Surely they cant pull the rug from me? technically I haven't had a full ivf cycle as my actual ivf cycle was a converted IUI. I know I responded poorly last time , but I was only on 150iu. 
However I cannot begin to imagine the cost our treatment has accumulated on the NHS , as my DH also had sperm retrieval with them. 
you literally need a folklift truck to pick up our file, and I'm wandering if there is a cut off point whereby they say we have exceeded the budget. 
ahhhh. mind. wondering!


----------



## Cakebaby

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing okay?   hugs to whoever needs one!

Kjade hope you managed to get a speedy reply from them.

Afm, I've been booked in for treatment planning for the end of the month. Could anyone help by letting me know what usually happens at the treatment planning please? Thank you xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Morning! 

How exciting, treatment planning means you are nearly at your first cycle - woohoo!
At treatment planning you go through lots and lots of paperwork, including answering questions on what you want to do with embryos/eggs that won't be viable for treatment, so deciding whether you want them to perish or to be given for scientific research etc. There are also lots of forms on just generally giving consent to have treatment and that you understand the risks etc. 

You also do BMI/Smoking tests again.

They then go through your provisional dates so will give you an idea of what will go on at certain stages of treatment. So for example I am due on on Wednesday this week, and they would say on day 1 of your period to give them a call and come in for baseline scan on Friday, then on day x y z you might expect to come in for some scans etc, and 12 days later go in for egg collection. Although the dates are completely up in the air because it depends when you come on/respond it is nice to put the treatment schedule into a bit of context.

I think the appointment is about 1-1.5 hours, but I like it because it feels like you are starting to move on and getting to an actual output.

Hope that helps

AFM, I had a really nice weekend which was well needed! Had my hair done and then went to Bristol Balloon fiesta to watch the nightglow, then on Sunday I had a rather long lie in (till midday!), went out or a late sunday lunch, back home at 6pm and had a nap until 8pm haha!!


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you so much for all the info Mrs bura. That's so helpful and lovely of you.
I'm feeling really nervous. It's a week tomorrow we'll be at the appointment. I'm eager to get started but also really apprehensive of what's to come. I'm dreading the injection's and of how my body will react to the meds. I really hope we don't come cross anymore delays, but from the way things have gone for us over the years...I wouldn't be surprised.
My next period should be due the second week of September...so that's when things will finally start to happen for us. But over all I'm just so excited at what could happen for us.. I've got everything crossed that we will be blessed with a little bundle of joy. 
Xxxx


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies I really dont know if I'm being very paranoid but I'm a bit worried the clinic are going to pull the plug on me. It was a conversation I had with one of the coordinators this morning, she didn't say anything specific but in her tone I felt she was suggesting my next cycle is not garanteed. I may be totally reading into this. I need to attend a review with the Dr mid September and I was to be discussed in the MDT beforehand she said. 
Does anyone know of anyone who had their full entitlement terminated due to having so many failed cycles. I've had 3 Iuis, one ivf, one fet. 
In theory I have a full ivf cycle left.. 
Sorry just panicking


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi kjade, 
Really sorry I have no idea myself. But I haven't heard of anyone having their ivf stopped before. As like you you are still entitled to another round so I can't see how they could justify stopping it now? Maybe they just want to discuss it and see what other doses/meds that you could try to maximise your next cycle? 
Xx


----------



## K jade

Cakebaby thanks so much that completely makes sense. Tbh I've calmed down, I was definitely being paranoid and thinking irrationally.. 
How did treatement planning go? 
X


----------



## Cakebaby

No problem kjade. I get that 100%, I'm always reading into things way to much from what a doctor says, or the way they said it, or even the way they look at you haha. It's just another loop on this crazy ivf roller coaster of emotions we go through. But it's hard to think straight without asking for opinions.
My treatment planning is this coming Tuesday. Really apprehensive of what they're going to tell me. 
It's crazy how many years it's taken us to get on the ivf list but now we're in its going really quickly!! X


----------



## S_Lauren24

Hey all, it's been quite a while since I've been on here. I've been back and forth just lurking but haven't posted anything in ages. We've been having lots of our first tests done, blood tests, smears, HSG, sperm test so the last two months has been packed out with appointments, waiting around and all sorts. 
I hope everything is alright with everyone else. Cakebaby I hope the treatment planning goes well for you. 
K Jade I find its hard not to think irrationally sometimes, I've only just seeked help for infertility and already the last two months I've had lots of wild thoughts running around in my head. I hope everything goes well for your next appointment and try not to overthink everything. 

So as I said we've had lots of blood tests and other sorts of things done. My blood tests have come back to say I'm ovulating and I had an HSG done last week which showed everything to be normal so I'm feeling rather relieved about that. My other half had a sperm test done the other week but because we are just assuming there is nothing there to work with we haven't actually rang the hospital for the results. All our tests are done now so it's just waiting to be referred now. We were told we would be referred to IVF Wales but other than that it's all I know. They told me it could take 9 months plus. How long did it take everyone else to be referred? 
I don't like all this waiting around but I need to keep positive and make sure my head is in the right frame of mind. To keep myself busy I'm going to start swimming again this week and I've been thinking of trying yoga, I've never done it before but I'm hoping it will help to keep me relaxed abit.


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi s_lauren, I have also been lurking in the background as whilst I have been referred to wfi and had my first appointment there has been a long wait for my second so little progress to report. 

We were referred to the wfi at heath in Feb 17, was initially told wait could be 6-9 months. Received an appointment letter in may for an initial appointment in June. Thought this was fab and so quick. Doc wanted me to have an internal scan and said to book that in the following week and there was no waiting list. Thought this was amazing. Then got to reception and was told no follow up appointments until August. Then 2 weeks before my August appointment received a letter to postpone due to unforeseen circumstances. Was only postponed 2 weeks but means it has been 12 weeks between my first and second appointments. I have found it very hard with the wait in between and so just want to forewarn you that if you do get your appointment quickly try not to bank to much on it all being that quick and try to take it all as it comes- easier said than done if your as impatient as me!!

I have my next appointment on Wednesday and fingers crossed we can get going  and make some progress from there with some quicker appointments but not had my hiv tests etc yet so not sure how long the wait is for them before we can start.

Will you be in Cardiff or neath?


----------



## Cariadxx1

I have also tried yoga which I enjoyed and acupuncture which I loved.


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi SLauren. We were a long time with initial investigation tests through our local hospital, took a couple of years between gp to gynaecology. Gynaecology were doing my initial tests and took a year for us to get seen again before being referred. Think the hospital were understaffed at the time so our 6 month follow up turned into 10 months. Anyways once we got refereed to ivf they told us it isn't usually more than 6 months before your first appointment at the clinic. But to our relief we were sent a letter within 3 months so quicker than we initially thought. But then had to wait a month to do more tests and I had an added complication where I'm not ammune to rubella so delayed us another month while I had a booster injection. 
We were told by our gynaecologist that there would be another year waiting before starting, but to our surprise because we had a cause for infertility  ( hubby has low motility ) then there isn't a waiting list. If we were 'unexplained' and because of our age they would have told us we had to wait another year.
But remember each case is completely different so time scales aren't exact, try not to worry too much over it (I know I did, but once you get your first appointment you'll get to know more in detail of your particular time scale of treatment  then)  and I think it'll also be down to which clinic you'll be referred to too 

Afm I've just got back from my treatment planning appointment. It went really well. Only 30mins we were there for. We didn't need any extra tests done as everything was pretty much covered at our first appointment. The nurse was so lovely , she explained pretty much everything to us that will happen between me ringing on day 1 of period, to scans on day 3, and day 5 (another extra injection to take after that scan) day 8 & day 10 scan and then fingers crossed day 12 egg collection. 
I told her I went for amh blood test and was high so she thinks the doctor will lower my dose of stimms as I'm likely to over stimulate.
She also made us aware of the fact I'm unlikely to do a fresh transfer and would need to wait a couple of mnths before doing a frozen transfer as I'm at risk of over stimulating. Which is really annoying to have to wait even more..but on the flip side they said there's a higher chance of it working on a frozen than fresh as your body has readjusted back to normal to receive the embrio.
Sorry to waffle on 

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow cariad 

Xxx


----------



## Cakebaby

Does anyone know what happens in neath if your scab dates fall on a Saturday or Sunday?  Do they do scans on saturdays? X


----------



## Mrsbura

Hiya! I'll catch up properly later but they don't scan at the weekends. If you come on your period during the weekend ring them and leave a message and they try to book you in for a scan on the Monday morning. I asked the question too and that's what they told me. In our first round I rang them on the Friday saying I was due on the next day and to book a provisional appointment for Monday morning, I had to promise that if I hadn't come on by the Sunday evening I would call and leave them a message which would free up an appointment slot for someone else.


----------



## Cariadxx1

Cake baby- sounds like they went through a lot with you to let you know exactly how it all should work. Glad it went well.

AFM I have a cyst in my uterus muscle but they said it won't affect anything so ok to continue. My AMH is 6.7 which is a little low so they will need to give higher levels of drugs to stimulate me. Should get a call in next couple of days for date for treatment planning- yay I feel like I am on they way now.


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you Mrs bura, from my predicted dates it looks like my af will be on a Thursday. .so not great for the day 3 scan  

Yeah cariad, fair play the lady was really good (completely forgotten what her name was tho!)
Wishing this 2 weeks will fly by now and praying my period isn't late!! 
And that's great to hear that you can get a treatment planning date...it goes so quickly now we're at this stage x


----------



## Cariadxx1

Morning, hope you are all doing well. Hope your time waiting for af isn't dragging cakebaby.

my treatment planning apt is on 19th sept. I have a couple of questions I hope someone could help me with. I have not had my hiv, rubella etc blood tests. I thought these would have been done by now. When is this normally done?
Also do u get the drugs at the treatment planning session?
Are there any more apts between treatment planning and starting treatment?

Thanks for your help. X


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi Cariad, 
Usually blood tests are all done before referral. I'd suggest asking your gp if they could arrange these tests to be done asap so that when you have your next appointment there won't be any delays. The hiv one has to be done. (But I'm sure I had another one of those done at my first consultation at the clinic, as the one from gynecology had run out, as they only last 3months or something. ) I know your gp would be able to sort out that blood test for you. Get a print out of result to give to clinic too incase the results don't show up on their screen. 
Have you had both of your injections for mmr? If so they don't tend to want to do a blood test for that. For some reason I had my test for it even tho I'd had both injections. But they found out I wasn't immune to rubella so had to be delayed a month for a booster injection. 
Best for you to ring the clinic to see about if they really need you to do blood test for that one. 
Treatment planning for us was just talking through the process of injections and signing a couple of forms. 
You only get your injections when you start. So on day 1 you ring the clinic to say your af has arrived, then on day 3 you'll go in for a scan and start injections then. (This is for short protocol. Not sure how the other one works)
So no appointment in between planning and treatment. 

Hope I'm making sense xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Thanks just called the Heath and they said they do the hiv etc at the treatment planning session to ensure they have not expired. Cheers


----------



## Cakebaby

Aw that's great. At least you'll be prepared for a blood test that day. Every clinic is different I guess.
Good luck for your treatment planning in a few weeks.
We're both so close now....  x


----------



## pontsian

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well and good luck to all those starting treatment in the next few weeks!  

Kjade - hope you are ok, did you ever get your follow appointment about your last cycle? x

Mrsbura - how you and whereabouts are you in treatment? I've totally lost track and i tried to scroll back but it all became confusing on my phone! xx

AFM - had appointment last Tuesday to look at starting treatment again. I was initially told it was a treatment planning appointment but actually it was just a chat to see where I am at terms of recovery from surgery. We are going to have to have all our bloods redone and my husband needs another sperm test as they have all expired. Both my twin and I were fine with our BMI's (phew!) after our diets but are still planning on losing a bit more. So it was left with the receptionist saying to expect a phone call soon with a date to come in for treatment planning, we picked up prescriptions for the mini pill so we can sync our periods. If I haven't heard from them by the end of the week though I'll be chasing it up as its mad how the months are slipping away so fast xx


----------



## K jade

Hi sian, so pleased to hear your getting going soon. 
Yes I've got a follow up for the middle of Sept which isn't too bad.. Be interesting to hear what they say. Hopefully I'm not a lost cause... Yet! 
U asked about DR with endo, on a different thread. I've read that down regging is supposed to be good for endo ladies as it dampens the inflammation and yeilds better implantation.. Maybe ask about it at treatment planning 
Xx


----------



## pontsian

Hi Jade 

Glad to hear your appointment isnt to far away, hopefully you'll get a better picture and know where to move forward to. And yes no one has mentioned down reg for me this time so I am unsure if it will happen as its now DE. Your right though and I will defo be asking at treatment xx


----------



## K jade

Yes defo ask, although I think that bcp also acts as a downreg if I'm not wrong, so perhaps that's why u have been given it...but yeh ask anyway 
It's great your finally getting going after your fair share of setbacks 

Urgh sorry but has anyone seen the news about William and Kate.. Not to be bitter or anything (ha!) but this couple will have got married and had 3 children in the space of time I've been trying for one. I've literally been lapped 3 times! This sucks 
Xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Jade I just saw this too and it really upset me! Seems so unfair 😩


----------



## Mrsbura

Hahahaha Jade that made me chuckle!


----------



## Cariadxx1

K jade- I love that thought. 

I too felt a bit put out. It's so easy for some and I'm so envious of that although I would never want anyone to go through what all of this feels like.


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies... I'm back! I got married Friday! Honeymoon next monday for two weeks, then will go from there when we get back.

Not sure if I will have to wait a few months before we get to do round two or Wether I can phone next month and start straight away.

Any thoughts.

If anyone would like see a photo of the day let me know and I will try and private message you.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## K jade

Nat welcome back and  massive congrats to you Mrs!!   I hope the day all went smoothly and was as special  as you hoped for
Where are you off for your honeymoon? 

I don't think you'll have to wait . the consultant will probably want to see  you just to 'check in'  then you'll have a treatment planning appointment I would have thought . the consultant appointments are usually taking about 4 to 6 weeks so not sure whether you want to phone before you go away, then hopefully the letter will be waiting for you when you get back perhaps?
xx


----------



## Natsel

Thanks kjade. We had an amazing day. 9 days before the wedding I couldn't walk. I've had a bulging disc in my spine which I didn't know about until the pain kicked in. I ended up paying privately to a chiropractor. Who sorted me out and I walked down the aisle! It was touch and go but I did it.
I'm going to wait until the back trouble is sorted so I will see what it's like after the holidays to phone the clinic.

How are you? Xxx


----------



## Cakebaby

Congratulations Natsel!  Hope you have a wonderful honeymoon. 

Afm..quick update. My AF came today so clinic have booked me in for a scan tomorrow. Bit worried it's a day too soon as they say day 3 scan, but they don't do weekends so tomorrow is better than Monday I guess. Very apprehensive about the injecting side of things...it's all got very real all of a sudden!! I just hate the thought of needles.  
Xx


----------



## K jade

cakebaby try not to worry
everyone is overwhelmed when they first get that big bag of needles. I honestly thought that I wouldn't be able to do it as I'm particularly squeamish. 
what I did was take some time to watch some youtube demo videos to get myself really familiar with what I had to do. 
for my first few cycles I got my DH to inject me.
but now I prefer to do it myself. honestly give it a few goes and you wont  even think about it, you'll be doing it with your eyes shut standing on your head!


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you kjade.
Appointment and scan went well today. Lots of resting follicles (but that's expected due to my pco) and lining nice and thin at 3mm. So hopefully that'll increase nicely by the next scan. 
Had my first injection tonight, had a mini meltdown but wasn't as bad as I'd imagined. Stinging a little but bearable.
My next scan will be Wednesday. 
I've got my fingers crossed that everything will be relatively smooth sailing from now on  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  
Xxx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hope it all goes smoothly cakebaby. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you cariad.
Hope your treatment planning appointment goes well. Once you have that appointment..then you're likely to get started relatively quickly. (Depending on protocol and available dates etc) exciting times!!  

Haven't felt any difference from stims yet-but it's far too soon for any side effects I guess! But I'm peeing A LOT as I'm drinking loads of water and milk 🙈 xx


----------



## MrsSLG

Hi Everyone
Been trying to catch up on the goings on, and looks like a mixed bag of ups and downs.  Big hugs to everyone   

AFM - We had a bit of a roller coaster few weeks emotionally, started our first round of IVF on the 4th and then got told on the 10th that due to poor response they wanted to abandon the round and that we wouldn't get funded for a second round for the same reason.  Had a bit of a tantrum and pushed to at least try egg collection since this would be my only shot, Dr Zac agreed to try so on the 13th I went in and out of the two follicles they got 2 eggs!  Both of the eggs fertilised and are growing well, ET delayed till wednesday to choose the best one after 5 days. 

Any advice for ET day?


----------



## K jade

MrsSLG well done for pushing them to do EC
that's really unfair that they were going to pull the plug without even giving it a shot . and you were right as clearly you have 2 doing well
only advice I'd give is take the day off and try and relax as much as possible when you get home. 
I found that meditation tracks helped me a lot. Jackie brown is very good. her tracks are on spotify , although 'I'm not sure if they are on youtube. but there are lots of others too. just type in 'ivf meditation'

cakebaby hope the stimming is going OK
XX


----------



## Cariadxx1

Cakebaby - hope your still ok with stimming
MrsSlg- this is my first cycle so no advice but hope tomorrow goes well.
AFM had my treatment planning today will be on short protocol. Will likely have first scan on around 2 oct depending on AF and it is anticipated EC will be sometime week of 16 oct. feels nice to have some dates.


----------



## Cakebaby

Mrsslg- well done for pushing for the EC. Can't see why they'd pull the plug like that as I'm sure the nurse told us that they don't count it as a cycle unless you have EC. 
Fingers crossed you get a string lovely embrio to choose tomorrow.  good luck with your transfer.  
I agree with kjade, meditation has been good for me when I'm stressed. The 'mindful ivf' app is good. 

Cariad- really excited for you to get started. Time will fly now.

Afm- I'm feeling really bloated. And today I'm feeling sick and pain from my ovaries. And ive only had 4 jabs so far. Scan tomorrow morning, so I really hope I'm not overstimulating. Xx


----------



## MrsSLG

Cakebaby hope it's all still going well, how long now for egg collection?

Cariad exciting times for you I did short protocol and it's really not too bad, much better than I'd thought it would be!

Thanks for the advice everyone - totally relaxing right now in baggy pants and a cosy jumper.  Out of the 2 embies one had started to degrade and one was a little slow developing but otherwise healthy.  Since this might be our only shot we decided to put them both back and Paul ( senior embrolygyst) agreed.  So both embies safely on board and now the 2ww begins


----------



## Cakebaby

Mrsslg- congratulations on being pupo!!!   really excited for you. Now your embies are back where they belong, they'll get nice and cosy and implant for you. Look after yourself. Put your feet up and try to relax. 

Afm-  our first stims scan went well. My follicles are developing nicely.but A little too quickly really. My left ovary looks good, with 4 around 12mm and another 3 around 10mm. But my right ovary has gone into overdrive   20 (poss more) follicles to be seen 8 around 12-13mm and the rest just around or below 10mm. I have pco so not surprised. They are reducing my dose from 150- to 75now. The endometrium looked good too, measuring 5.9mm at the moment. 
I'm taking cetrorelix tonight as well. Apparently they sting like hell. 
Next scan is Friday morning. They said if my follies have grown a lot again by then they'll suggest ec Monday,  but if not ec will be Wednesday.   Crazy how quickly tines going right now! 
Xx


----------



## pontsian

Hi all, 

Cakebaby- thats great numbers and sizes - well done! Just make sure you drink plenty of water to try to reduce the risks of OHSS as that is a dangerous situation to be in. Good luck with your scan tomorrow xx

Mrsslg - congrats on being PUPO! good luck, when is your OTD? x

Cariad - good luck too and you're right having dates is great if a little surreal as we have often waited forever to get to that stage! x

Natsel -congratulations!! as for appointment my understanding is that you can pretty much start straightaway again (just taking into account the normal wait times). Good luck xx

AFM - so after the appointment with sister which went fine I didn't hear anything from the clinic so i rang a few days ago and have been booked for treatment planning on 9th October! feeling very apprehensive about it all but eager to give this route a go. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Sian - YAY treatment planning! That is not too long to wait. Then I guess you'll get going again the same month once you've synced up with your sister? How is your slimming world going, have you stayed on track?

Cakebaby - That's a lot of follies! I agree with Sian's comment re: drinking lots of water. I was on the cusp of OHSS but I managed to keep it away with protein drinks and water. How did the scan go this morning? Is EC Monday or Wednesday?

MrsSLG - how are you finding the 2ww? Hope you're looking after yourself, congrats on being PUPO. Imagine if you end up with twins!

Cariad - Yay you have some dates! short protocol flies by! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Jade - have you had your follow up yet? You said it was middle of September, so hopefully you know what's next?

Nat - YAY HELLO MRS! How was the wedding? Did you have the most amazing day? Have you got your first appointment yet?


I think that's everyone - sorry if I have missed anyone, I'm really far behind!


AFM, I have started taking my Estrogen ready for my FET cycle. preliminary dates show that ET will be around 6th October. Ironic, because this date is the due date for my ectopic pregnancy, so I'm hoping it does fall on the same day and I will feel that it's some sort of karma/circle of life. 

Hubby has a new job and now works away during the week which I'm finding really hard. He gets up at 5am on a Monday morning and then leaves me till late Friday nights, this has been made doubley hard as last weekend hewas in Majorca from Friday-Sunday, and this morning he has gone to Brussels until Sunday. I have seen him for a grand total of 18 hours in 2 weeks. Most of those have been asleep!


----------



## Cakebaby

Pontsian- thank you. Yes I'm trying to drink loads of water and eat lots of protein to keep ohss away. Fab to hear your appointment went well. Great to have dates so that you have something to aim for. 

Thanks Mrs bura - really excited for you that you've started your fet cycle. Sorry that hubby hasn't been able to be around much lately due to work. We are all here for you if you ever feel lonely and want a chat. 

Afm- home after my second stims scan. And follies are still growing. Between the both ovaries there's about 21 that are about 14mm, 3 that are already 19mm but will be too mature by ec, and 10ish 10mm (which might or might not catch up by ec) No wonder I'm getting pressure in my ovaries when I go for a pee or when I walk. There's no more room at the inn!!   my endometrium is now at 7mm, so fingers crossed that continues to thicken over the next 5days. My next scan is Monday where I'll likely be given the trigger to take. And then ec will be on Wednesday. Fingers crossed  
Really trying to eat lots of protein and drink loads of water as I really don't want ohss to appear  
Xxx


----------



## K jade

Hi everyone, 

Cakebaby big congrats. Sounds like all is going very well. I agree lots of water. And protein. 

Mrsslg congrats on being ppu! 

Mrsbura that's great to be getting going again. Fwiw I was the dr last week and she now said frozen are having even better sucess rates than ever before. Sorry Dh is away so much. That must be really hard.  

AFM I had my review last week and dr said she felt it's very surprising I've not got pregnant yet . (Oh my fears about them telling me I was a lost cause and they can't do anymore for me we're not true lol)
Anyway since seeing her I've had a test result back which I arranged privately which has indicated an immune issue and a possible reason why my cycles keep failing. 
It's not killer cells themselves, but tnfa, which is the killing power of killer cells. Mine is very strong so my body is potentially just attacking my embies before or as they try to implant. i will definitely need immune meds with my next cycle. At the moment I'm taking my time to decide who best to see to tackle these issues.  Taking into account costs, and travelling etc. WFI can only offer steroids, and more than likely I'll need more than that. 
Anyway , I hope I'm now making headway in getting to the bottom of my issues. My journey has been incredibly long , so really hoping this will be the last mountain to climb.

I certainly don't want people on this thread to think my story is typical of the IVF journey cause it's really not. Most ladies on this thread  have come on gone with their babies after one or two attempts. Sadly Dh and I are extremely unlucky in that we each have severe complex issues which generally is unusual in couples. 
Xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Kjade- Even though this has been a tough road for you both, I'm so pleased you've managed to get some possible answers and now that you know of the issues -they can be treated. I can feel that this next cycle will be your time   x


----------



## bethannora

Kjade - not sure if things have changed at WFI, but my friend had an immune cycle with them 2 years ago - they prescribed steroids & clexane. Have they definitely said they won't prescribe clexane if that's what you need? If you need intrallipids etc you could always have them at CRGW alongside your cycle af WFI X


----------



## Cakebaby

Just a quick question, 
I was wondering on the night you do your trigger, do you need to take the stims and cetrorelix injection as well?  X


----------



## bethannora

On my previous cycles I've always taken both injections alongside the trigger, cakebaby. Good luck! X


----------



## K jade

thanks ladies. 

Beth yes WFI have been really helpful and offered both clexane and steroids to me. however from my test results my immune issues are  a bit complex it seems. I have low NK cells in uterus but high in blood and also high killing power. so from my research and the lovely helpful ladies on FF it seems steroids may not be the right thing for me, and I may need humiria instead. I'm hopefully going to see an immunes specialist in the coming weeks who can get the right protocol for me. 
luckily WFI are really open minded about  immunes which is a relief as most NHS clinics just  blanket dismiss it. 
if I need intralipids  ill defiantly go to crgw. they are so cheap there compared to all other places. like half the price!
good luck for your upcoming cycle
xx

aw thanks cakebaby. it certainly feels like I've cracked something . I just hope immune meds will be the answer
xx


----------



## MrsSLG

Cakebaby - How was EC?  how are you feeling now? 

Sian - The 9th Oct is not too far away, so exciting!

MrsBura - Fingers crossed for the 6th, it would be fortuitous.  It must be so hard with hubbie away, mine was useless but at least he let me take my frustration out on him! Let me know if you need a good old rant.

Kjade - Sounds like you might finally have an answer, wishing you all the luck with this next bit

AFM - The 2WW is driving me insane, had some spotting for the last 3 days along with cramps so don't think the embies have stuck    The idea of another whole week of this is torture so I caved and bought a FRER yesterday BFN but that was expected.  I don't know why I did it I just can't handle the not knowing.  I feel like I'm constantly on the verge of crying., I need to get a grip of myself any tips on distraction techniques


----------



## Cakebaby

Hey ladies, 

I had 21 eggs collected today, really happy with that.  

EC wasn't very pleasant for me unfortunately. Well the EC was fine as they gave me a heavy sedation as there was so many follicles so don't remember a thing and apparently it took 40 mins as I had so many follicles. And nurses said I kept wriggling up the bed.   But afterwards, and still now I'm feeling horrendous. Cramps (which is expected) but worst of all the nausea is awful. Cant eat or drink or sit up. I'm only comfortable lying down. My fluid drip stopped working as think my vein collapsed. So trying to drink water is killing my stomach at the moment. 
They're very concerned that I have ohss and are worried it might get worse. They want to see me on Friday to check how I'm doing. I'm having to take two weeks of injections to prevent blood clots now. And I was so happy when I thought I had no more jabs too  they might do a freeze all cycle if I'm not getting better. As apparently now 2-4 days after EC ohss rears it's ugly head.
I had to wait in the clinic a lot longer than others as they needed to monitor me closer. But upside of that is I got to hear that 18 eggs were mature enough and have all been icsi'd! So unbelievable happy with that, I cried with joy. I was an emotional reckfor a while-but think it was just me coming round from the sedation!
  I'm home now tucked up in bed with a hot water bottle. DH is looking after me very well. Now the nervous wait for tomorrow to see if any of those eggs start to develop  

Sorry no personals this time. I'll catch up with you all soon when I'm feeling more human. 

Thanks for all the well wishes
Hope everyone's doing okay.  xx


----------



## MrsSLG

Cakebaby that's amazing news!  Sorry you are having such a rough time with the after effects but 21 eggs and 18 icsi'd gives you every chance of success.  How did it go today?  fingers crossed you are on the mend and it's not OHSS


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi 
Out of 18 eggs only 6 survived the icsi process. Apparently my eggs are too fragile.
Unfortunately I've just been in hospital for 5 hours on a drip. I haven't been able to keep any fluids or painkiller's down. I'm severely dehydrated and ultrasound confirmed I have ohss and I'm only going to get worse. I'm in so much pain. 
I've come home and resting in bed, but I might have to go back in for the weekend depending on how I'm tolerating it tonight and tomorrow. 
We spoke to the embriologist while we were in hospital and she told us 6 eggs are still going strong. And looks likely we can wait till day 5. Unfortunately because I'm so unwell I'd ideally like these eggs to all get to balastos so we can freeze and do a fet. Doctor explained that if we got pregnant on this go then my ohss will only flare up worse. But we have to take it day by day.

Xx


----------



## MrsSLG

Cakebaby -  Oh poor you, look after yourself or rather make sure hubby is looking after you.  It sounds awful.  Sending hugs and positive thoughts


----------



## Cariadxx1

Cakebaby- really sorry to hear that your having such a hard time. Be good to yourself and def get hubby to take care of you. That's great that 6 are going strong though


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi ladies. AF came yesterday morning and I spoke to wfi and they have booked me in for a scan on wed. I thought it had to be between day 1-3. Anyone else have their baseline on day 4?


----------



## MrsSLG

Cariad - That's very exciting!  Good luck today xx

Cakebaby - Any news?  Hopefully you are feeling a lot better by now.  Fingers crossed for you xx

AFM - 2ww was up today and I actually got a BFP!!!  I can't quite believe it and it doesn't seem real yet.  I know there's a lot that can still go wrong so trying to be cautiously optimistic right now.

Any news from anyone else been a bit quiet here lately xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi ladies, 
Sorry for not checking in sooner.
I've been very unwell. I have severe ohss. Been in and out of hospital on a drip and pain mess. Now I have terrible heartburn. I really hope I turn a corner soon. It's been an awful week.
We we're supposed to transfer on Monday but as I was so unwell, dh and I had decided that whatever happened with our embryos, I wasn't going to transfer as I could get even worse if it was a bfp. Luckily on Monday we heard that 5 of our embryos were good and could be frozen. So that's what we've done. They want me to have two periods before starting a fet so that takes up to December. Unfortunately they don't run over Christmas, so will delay us until January. A little disappointed with that, but right now it's more important for me to get better. Ready for our little frozen babies.
Hope everyone else is okay. I'm still weak and too tired so haven't gone through all your posts, so sorry. Bit good luck to all those on their journeys xxxx


----------



## Cariadxx1

MRSSLG that’s amazing news- congrats. 

Cakebaby- so sorry that you are having such a rough time. It’s probablynfor the best that you freeze. You have been through a lot and your body needs to recover.

AFM - just did my first ever injection. It was fine, not as bad as I was expecting so hoping they all go this easily!


----------



## K jade

massive congrats MrsSLG , and to think they tried to cancel you! well done for pushing to go ahead

cakebaby sorry you are so ill. whishing you a speedy recovery. great news on the frosties  

cariad yes its not as bad as you think is it. I actually came to enjoy doing them in the end  . not sure how or why someone can enjoy injecting themselves but there we are !


----------



## Mrsbura

MrsSLG - Congratulations, absolutely fabulous news. So happy for you!  When is your scan, have you arranged it yet?

Cakebaby - So sorry to hear how unwell you've been. Hopefully you are starting to feel a little bit better. It must be quite bitter sweet to get some embryos but not be able to use them, at least you know you need to get yourself back up to health before they transfer. 


Cariad - You still coping ok with the injections? I found the thought of them worse than the actual injection. 

KJade - where are you in your treatment now? Are you ready to go with your next cycle?

AFM, I started my FET tablets around 22 September. I had a scan last Friday where my lining was 6.7mm so they wouldn't book me in to transfer until it went to 7mm. I went back on Monday and my lining had decreased to 5.9mm. They told me they were going to cancel the cycle because my lining should be getting thicker not thinner. Cue me having a bit of melt down and begging them to keep going because even on my fresh cycle my lining was thin! 
I am proud that although the meltdown I stuck to my guns, the Dr increased my medication and included some hormone skin patches too and I went back on Wednesday for a last ditch lining scan.... first measurement was 6.7mm, I wiggled and we got it to bang on 7.00mm! So happy! They have now booked me in for transfer next Wednesday on the 11th.

Today is my due-date for my ectopic pregnancy, I feel strangely ok about it!


----------



## K jade

Misbura drink plenty of water. Try a hot water bottle too. Also raspberry leaf tea if u can stomach it. Pomegranate juice is also supposed to help. All these will help thicken up your lining. Ideally you want it to be more than 8 so you have time until your transfer 

Afm waiting I've booked an appointment with an immunes specialist. Due to see him in a couple of weeks. I will need drugs to get my immune issues in check before my next attempt. Nervous about what they will suggest and hoping it doesn't bankrupt me! 
Xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Mrsbura- good for you for sticking up for yourself. On my due date in August we went to tenby and had some nice food and drinks. I was surprised that I wasn’t too bad either but think it helped not sitting at home thinking about it all day. Glad youve been ok.

Kjade- is your appointment with a private clinic? When are you booked in?

AFM- injections are fine. They are stinging a bit more with each one but no where near as bad as I thought. X


----------



## Natsel

Hi ladies just catching up on everything...
Mrsslg a big congratulations on you bfp.. I'm sure you will nervous and excited all at the same time wishing you all the best.

Cake baby I'm so sorry to hear that you have had a ****e time I hope your on the road to feeling better.

Kjade hope your ok hun xx

Mrsbura I have everything crossed for you xx

Afm... I'm back off my honeymoon.. And I'm scared, I'm scared of picking up the phone to start this process again. This will be my second fresh cycle and possibly my last(on the NHS)  if we don't get any frozen.  Right now I'm so happy.. Then I remember all the sad times with the ivf and I don't know if I can go through it again.

You ladies are all so brave xxx


----------



## pontsian

Mrsslg - many many congratulations, that is wonderful news! take care xx

Cakebaby - i am so sorry to hear that you have been very unwell. I hope that you start feeling much better soon. 5 is a great number and although it must seem like an age before you get to transfer some argue that the success rates on FET are much higher than fresh. take care xx

KJade - good luck with the immune testing and i hope it doesnt bankrupt you in the meantime! I would be interested to hear what they recommend xx

Cariad - I hope the injections are going well. I found placing something frozen like a bag of peas on the area beforehand always helped to numb it a bit and reduce the stinging xx 

Mrsbura - great that you mentioned to hit that magic 7mm and loads of luck for Wednesdays transfer. Fingers crossed this is the one for you xx

Nat - how are you doing? Hope you are well. 

AFM - My sister is on route and should be here by 9 this evening for our treatment planning appointment tomorrow. I am feeling very anxious about it all, its so strange not being in charge plus DH and I are in a good place at the moment and I just know starting all this again will change everything. But i don't want regrets in the future so I at least I can tell myself I tried


----------



## K jade

its so hard isn't it Nat.  It is scary. 
for me sitting in the waiting room at the heath clinic is the worst. my anxiety hits the roof and I think can I do this? you just have to go for it I think. take a deep breath , hold your nose and jump. that's the best advice I was ever given. remember no one really regrets the things they did do. only the things they didn't. 

Sian hope planning appointment went well. Ill be off to see the specialist in a week (that is if my awful throat infection clears up )
xx


----------



## pontsian

Hi Jade, 

Good luck with your appointment next week. 

My appointment went really well. Both our BMI's were fine (27), the 3 of us had all bloods re-done and swabs, then filled out tons of paperwork and we collected all the drugs from the pharmacy. I have started norehisterone today for 5 days as my twin is due on next wednesday approx, then she'll have a lining scan on day 1-3 and start the merionol she has been prescribed. I will start with prognova pill that day then introduce injections a few days later. I can't believe its all happening so quickly! They said they didnt want to waste time syncing us up just bring me in line with my sister. They are happy for my sister to have her first lining scan done privately and sent over but want her present for for the day 5 and day 10. As a rough guide egg collection should be around the 2nd November, it all feels suddenly very real and I think it has hit my sister too. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Hi ladies, I have a question for those that have had ec before. I have felt really good since ec which was on Monday except that it feels odd when I pee. It’s hard to describe but feels like there is pressure down below but mainly on the left side. Anyone had this before?


----------



## K jade

hi how is everyone?
anyone cycling soon?

I probably wont be going again until the new year now, as my immune issues need sorting first

xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi kjade, 

Hope you're okay.
After my first egg collection mid October I developed severe ohss, so we abandoned fresh transfer till I got better. Luckily we had 5 eggs to freeze. They want me to have two periods before going back in for treatment plan. So hopefully I'll be ringing them in the next couple of weeks to get booked in.
They did mention that as the dates would run into Christmas, they would probably not start until the new year, which is kind of frustrating as it's yet another delay. But the positive side is that we can relax and enjoy Christmas without worrying about symptoms etc. 

How's everyone else doing?  Xx


----------



## K jade

cakebaby that's great to have 5 in the freezer!
whilst the new year seems like a long way off, we're already in Nov now, so it should fly by.
and like you said it will be nice to eat and drink what you want over x mas
xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies, 

Not sure when the last time I posted, but I have some news. I had a   last week from my frozen cycle. Cautiously excited, but waiting for my first scan next Wednesday where I should be 6wk5days. Praying that everything is going ok in there!

Cakebaby - I know it must seem ages away, but with the festivities and bonfire night etc it will soon fly by and the new year will be here before you know it. Congrats on your frosties.

Jade - maybe you will be cycling at a similar time to cakebaby or are you going to give it a bit longer to get your immunes sorted?

Sian - how are you and your sister? is she still on for EC tomorrow or has your timetable slightly changed?

Cariad - How are you feeling now? did your pressure start to settle down? Are you at OTD yet?

Nat - Have you had any more thoughts about your next round and what your plans are?

Hope I haven't missed anyone, sending you all lots of love, I think about you regularly xxxxx


----------



## Cakebaby

That's amazing news congratulations mrsbura. Fingers crossed the scan goes well next week  
How long did you wait between fresh cycle and doing your fet? And was it a natural or medicated cycle you did? (Sorry fet is a new world for me so trying to get my head around it) xx


----------



## Mrsbura

It wasn’t that long really. I had my bleed from a failed cycle, then a normal period, and then when I started the next bleed I started taking oestrogen supplements for about 2/3 weeks. Then I had progesterone about 5 days before transfer and have kept on both since then! I think it’s called medicated but it felt odd because it was so less invasive I didn’t feel like I was doing anything towards it.


----------



## Natsel

Hi MrsB big bug huge congratulations to you on your bfp.
I hope everyone's journeys are also going to plan. Sorry I haven't had much time to catch up with you all. I am going to phone the clinic and start it after Xmas. I don't know what the protocol will be and how long I will have to wait to start again. I'm thinking of having acupuncture. Unfortunately at present I'm recovering from a bulging disc in my spine. Which I've been having acupuncture for with a chiropractor. Which before hand I hated the thought. But it was either that or canceling my wedding as I couldn't walk ten days before my wedding. Anyway enough of me moaning. I watched breakfast TV this morning and it says acupuncture can help with ivf. Has any of you ladies tried it. If so could you give me an idea of where I could go and what it involves costs etc? Thank you x


----------



## K jade

congrats MrsBura! 
blooming hell this clinic really get some good  results don't they , I've been on this thread since it started and so many ladies have come and gone quickly with BFPs
I do think the Drs are  very experienced and skilled and their lab is also very good  too. 
just a few of us veterans left. hopefully be our turn soon ladies!

Nat I think ill be going after x mas too. 
ive tried acupuncture. as you know I haven't had success yet, but that's due to my immune issues. the lady I used is Jenny Pateman who works from Cardiff gate business park and a clinic in Penarth. She is excellent. 
whilst it didn't help me with implantation, it massively helped my response and egg quality. id recommend.  she charges £40 per session


----------



## Natsel

Thank k jade. I will look into it. Do you have to do it along side the ivf treatment or before. I've just noticed you and your partner are the same age as me and my other half x


----------



## K jade

Nat so we are!  

jenny usually  recommends a session during stims. then one session 24- 48 hours before transfer and another 24- 48 hours after transfer. 
but she's really flexible 
xx


----------



## Cariadxx1

Congrats mrsbura/ fab news. What would ur due date be? 

Kjade and cake baby hopefully with Xmas and everything else the time will go quickly 

Natsel- I had acupuncture with my ivf. It was £43 per session at acuty in Cardiff.  Not sure if if it helped.

AFM- I had a BFP 2 weeks ago. A bit apprehensive as worried I may miscarry like in Jan but can’t help thinking ‘what if’ and getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Mrsbura

Congrats Cariad great news!

Our due date should be 29th June but we had our first scan on Wednesday and it didn’t go to plan. It showed just an empty sac at 6w5d, have been referred to EPU next week to see what the plan is but have been warned to not to expect any changes. Devastated!


----------



## Cariadxx1

Mrs Bura I’m so sorry to hear that. I know you say you have been told not to expect a change but I so hope for you that something changes. Will be thinking about you.


----------



## Mrsbura

Thank you lovely. We had a follow up at the EPU yesterday and nothing has really changed. Randomly the dr there said it was too early to diagnose or do anything so I am now having to wait another two weeks for another scan. In the mean time I may miscarry naturally, nothing may happen or the next time we go we might see a little baby that would have been hiding. I’m holding onto the  last option but I know realistically that yesterday at 7w4 we should have seen something. 

Hope you are ok!


----------



## Cariadxx1

I definitely hope it’s the last option. If there wasn’t a hope I’m sure they would wait another 2 weeks. The waiting must be horrendous and a bit like limbo. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cakebaby

Congratulations cariad xx

Oh Mrs bura   I'm sorry you're having to wait in limbo for another 2 weeks for another scan. There's always a chance that all is okay..so I'm praying everything is fine and baby is just hiding from the scanner.  big hugs. 
Thank you for the info regarding fet.

Afm, 
Just started my second period since abandoned fresh transfer so I called the clinic today and they've booked me in for treatment planning on Friday. So will know a rough date when we can get started on our first fet xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Hi ladies, 
I was posting here back in June/July before my planned fet. Didn't go to plan as got a natural bfp which ended in mc at 6+4. 

We're finally going back to the clinic this Friday for a follow up? Which hopefully they'll sort out a treatment plan then too? Going to be royally p*ssed off if they don't as it's quite a way for us to go just for a talk! And I really don't want to talk anymore about the mc.. 

Does anyone know/remember what tests they need to have up to date before you cycle? 
Or does it not matter for fet's?


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi daisydaze.
So sorry to hear about your mc. Hope you and partner are doing okay.
As for what tests, I'm going in for my first fet treatment planning appointment tomorrow so not 100% sure what tests they'll do. But I know I'll need blood tests done again as they're only valid for 3 months.
Give the clinic a ring to see what the appointment is actually for so you're mentally prepared, they're always very helpful when I ring. 
X


----------



## Daisydaze

How did it go Cakebaby?

My appointment felt a waste of time  
Was just a chat and signed consent form for embryo to be thawed for the fet. Really confused about why it wasn't a treatment plan. I'd already had the follow up after the failed cycle from April and it seemed a repeat of that.. which obviously I didn't want to talk about anymore. So now we have to go back for a treatment plan and looking at Jan for the fet.


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh daisydaze, what did they go over with you? Our appointment was really quick really, just a chat but nurse was lovely. We signed consent forms too and they gave us a form that explains what will happen during fet. She also gave us a prescription to go to the pharmacy and pick up progesterone and estradiol tablets.
I was worried theyll 'shut shop' for Christmas but turns out they're only close for a couple of days. Although the lab is closed for two weeks for a deep clean but the dates shouldn't effect us really. 
So the plan now is wait for my next period, which is predicted for over Xmas time and start the estradiol tabs on day 1. Then call them to say I've started and they'll book me on for a scan 10-14 days later. I'll then be given a transfer date which is likely to be 1st or 2nd week of Jan if all being well.  this all seems a lot less stressful than doing the fresh cycle and a bonus...no injections to do  
Which clinic are you? I'm in neath port Talbot clinic.
Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

I'm at port talbot too.  

We had the treatment plan before, which was before the natural pregnancy and mc. Think it was June we went for that? so was really confused!!
Still have the prescription medications from that treatment plan.. so yeah really confused as to why we need another one as nothing has changed really!!
Not a lot was said really at the appointment just same as our last follow up and that there is a 30% chance.

Did you need to have bloods again?
Or any other tests?

That's good you can fit it in before the end of the year. I think my cycles work out that I'd need a transfer around Christmas Day so no good for them lol. I need to have sedation with mine which is annoying, keep trying to convince them otherwise but had a difficult first transfer so just gotta go with what they say!


----------



## Cakebaby

Yeah I can see why you're confused as I would be too as you've already kind of started the process. But I guess they wanted to see you to make sure it was still the same etc as they need to check dates and id with you when you sign the forms.
We asked her about our chances and she just said that the embryologist will tell us when the embryos had thawed. So j guess we'll just have to wait.
No they didn't take any bloods this time. I didn't ask if they needed any again. But maybe at the scan they might take some. No idea.

Oh bless you, we didn't have a transfer in the end as I developed severe ohss after collection so I have no idea how transfer will be and if I'd need sedation. So its all still very new to be and quite scary really. Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Sorry to hear about the ohss. 

I think they normally do a 'dummy run' during collection and know if you'd need sedation then.

Apparently I have a bit of a U bend and on our first transfer they did think they could do it without sedation (they did in the end but took a long time and was very uncomfortable!) sooo the second transfer they just did sedation. This is our third and final transfer, if it thaws okay, so quite worried about the thawing part.


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you,  ohss was an awful experience and it's pretty hard to explain the pain but it was worth it for  some frosties! 
Like you I'm praying that they thaw out okay  . Have you had any that didn't thaw okay? I've been trying to research the success rate of thawing and can't seem to get a definitive answer. But I know it's probably all got to do with individual clinics and embryos. 

Oh I see,  well no mention of sedation at appointment but I know from earlier tests I have a slight tilted womb.


----------



## Mrsbura

Cakebaby the neath clinic told me that there’s a 80-90% chance they will thaw ok! Seems pretty high to me!


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh that's a lot higher than I've read so that's great to hear. Thank you Mrs bura. Hope you're doing okay? X


----------



## Mrsbura

I’m ok! Going back for final scan in the morning so not much to update until after then I’m afraid!


----------



## Daisydaze

Yes I heard it was a 80-90% chance.

Sadly we had no other Frosties.
Our first cycle was only 4 eggs and only 1 fertilised (low grade) then second cycle 12 eggs only 6 fertilised but only 2 made it to day 5. So our only Frostie and very last chance!!

We'd have to go private if we did it again but I'm not sure I want to


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh sorry daisy daze , in this crazy ivf whirlwind it's hard to forget  but remember it only takes one! Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Daisydaze

It's so hard!

I thought it had worked after our second transfer as I started spotting a few days before test day. Got excited thinking it was implantation but nope just a period trying to start! 

No idea what we did differently the cycle we actually conceived naturally. Wish we knew so we could do it again!


----------



## Natsel

Hi all. Hope everyone is OK. Feeling a bit sad today. It's a year today I had bfn on my fet. I'm planning on phoning the clinic in the new year to see what my next step is. How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi natsel, I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down today. Hope you've had a quiet day to have time to reflect on things, but I hope you're feeling more positive now. Sending you lots of hugs.  

As for me, I'm on day 6 of estrogen tablets. Getting ready for our very first frozen transfer in the new year. I have a scan booked in on the 1st of Jan to see how things look, and that will be day 12 of tablets. Anyone got any ideas how long between scan and transfer might be? I know it's all to do with how things are progressing, but a rough guide from your experience will be much appreciated. Thank you so much.

Hope everyone's doing okay xx


----------



## Natsel

hi cakebaby 

are you on long protocol or short? for me from first scan to the transfer was around three weeks . it wasn't as invasive for the fet. I was on short protocol . but from what I can remember when they told me my lining was thick enough for transfer then it was only a few days .

how are you feeling with the tablets ? x


----------



## Cakebaby

Oh I'm not sure what protocol I'm on, there was no mention of that at my fet treatment planning appointment. Our scan is on Monday, so fingers crossed my lining is good enough to get the go ahead to transfer. And I'm guessing maybe by the end of next week we'll be transferring. But won't know exactly until the appointment.
I've been okay on the tablets. So far just the odd mood swing and I noticed when I was on my period I had unusually big blood clots (tmi sorry). Although I did have one day where I was feeling dizzy when I bent down and a killer headache. And I never get headaches so I know that's quite likely be tablets causing that. But touchwood, I've been relitively okay.

I'm really nervous, about what I should do after the transfer-to rest or not to rest   I'm going to be so worried about every little thing I do, what i should and shouldnt eat etc..

X


----------



## Natsel

I can't offer much advice, except to listen to your body. I remember after my transfers I used to be so tired, I slept when I needed. Take it easy and good luck xx


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies hope ur all having a lovely Xmas break

Nat I too am a year too from our first IVF failure , it's so hard. I can relate. Time seems to move so slow  and this year I didn't have much treatement other than a failed FET and another failed IUI. But I did
discover I have immune and clotting issues causing my embies to fail to implant. Things WFI don't test for.  I'm now having drugs to get these under control before starting again in the new year xx


----------



## pontsian

Hi, 

I hope everyone had a good Christmas or as good as it can be. My husband and I shunned everyone this Christmas and just locked ourselves away to try to come to terms with our new reality. The donor IVF with my twin didn't work, in fact it never really happened. It was cancelled after the 3rd scan as my sister had only 8 viable follicles and the Dr wanted to see a minimum of 13. We tried to argue and persuade to continue but she was adamant there would be no point. So that is it for us. This is the first new year in 8 years where we haven't had an IVF planned or at least some plan or hope and it is harder than I ever imagined it to be.  I don't know how to put into words how i am feeling; heartbroken, devastated, overwhelming guilt? Probably every emotion you recognise in yourself and then still some.  I have good days and bad and I think that is probably going to be the way it is now, i just hope the good eventually outweigh the bad. 

I am sorry to be so miserable , I truly wish you all the good luck in the world on your journey and I hope 2018 is your year xx


----------



## K jade

Oh sian I'm so sorry to read that  
I am baffled however as to why they cancelled . I got 8 follies on my last cycle. Produced 8 eggs. Four of which became blasts . That to me doesn't seem like a poor response so I'm sure another clinic out there would be able to help.crgw perhaps.
Is seeking DE abroad an option? Spain,  Greece or Czech?  
Czech Republic is the cheapest and the donors tend to be younger so much higher success rates . Personally I wouldn't bother with UK for de but some prefer the non anomity. 
I'm sorry things didn't work out at wfi but really  hope u can still find a way forwards 
Kjxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping in.
Pontsian ive been following your story since your treatment at reprofit...I wonder if you and your sister will consider going back there for treatment... I didn't have a baseline scan there, it's not something they do so that will never be a reason to not go ahead. You've all come so far and to not even try will probably leave you with lots of unanswered questions.


Sending you best wishes and strength in whatever you decide xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Happy new year ladies!

I'm just over a year in with wfi now. Our first failed ivf cycle was November 2016 (where does the time go!).

Now getting ready for our last treatment with them. Just awaiting af so I can start the tablets for our fet. Only cd 22 so not long to go!


----------



## Natsel

oh Sian . 

I'm sorry your plans haven't worked they wanted to . I would of thought 8 was a good number. too many would be a chance of ohss . I've been down in the dumps myself debating whether to try again . I've taken a year out and have some sort of normality back , the thought of going through it again fills me with dread. but like muminthemaking has said . you've come so far you just have to try again otherwise you could be living your life saying what if . have you thought about adoption? I know everyone is different and have their own thought on that subject . my cousin cant have children unless she tries ivf. for her own reasons she doesn't want to go down that road. her and her husband have decided to adopt siblings instead. remember everyone's stories are different . please come back and tell us how your feeling , ivf can be a very lonely journey take care xxx


----------



## pontsian

Hi Ladies 

Thank for your kind responses, it does make me feel less lonely. 

I don't know why they cancelled either. She had her first scan fine, we both started with the drugs etc then she came and stayed and we went for her second. They counted 8 follies but were a bit concerned they were on the small side so upped her dose so we were asked back for a 3rd 2 days later. They scanned her again and numbers were the same but had not grown much (I cant remember exact sizes but approx 10 -12mm which is small i know) then we were called into Arianas (?) office and she sad we are stopping here, that there was no chance of success. We both argued etc but she was adamant and we were basically asked to leave. It was all very upsetting and unexpected. I was told I would be contacted for a follow up appointment but that hasn't happened, i know I should follow it up but the doctor said in the meeting that the NHS were no longer able to help me. 

Jade - thank you. I have had one cycle at Reprofit in the Czech Republic with OE which was unsuccessful. I do often think about DE but i am feeling so bruised by the whole experience and I know it sounds funny but embarrassed as well. I can't even make it to EC let alone a transfer which makes me feel so unbelievably useless xx

Nat - Thank you and yes adoption is something that is always at the back of mind but my DH is not keen, he has been honest and said that he would find it hard to bond with a child that he has no bio link to which is fair enough.  I hear and feel what you are saying too, its so hard sometimes. All the what ifs and questions, I have just turned 38 and i never imagined that i would have spent pretty much all my 30's trying to have a baby and dealing with all the pain of endo - its exhausting  


Muminthemaking - thank you. If I did go back to Reprofit it would be for DE as I couldn't put my sister through it all again, she was very upset that it all got cancelled and it would be unfair. xx

One thing i have done though is be honest with people. I have recently moved departments at work and I am getting to know the other women. I was chatting to several of them about our families and one asked me if i had children. For the first time ever i didn't turn it into a joke like errgghh no way, happy without, richer, too lazy etc but i said "no, i can't have children" out loud to virtual strangers. It was hard and I just about held it together through all the sorries but i needed to be honest with them and myself otherwise i know if I hadn't of been it would have led to funny looks, or you'll change you mind and I didn't want to have play along with that. I didn't go into details and i was grateful they didnt ask and now its out in the open I am hoping it will stop with all the questions. I won't lie though it was immensely difficult (and i did go home and cry my eyes out afterwards) but I feel like I needed to do it if I am going to accept it, it did make it feel more real. But for now I am back in limbo wondering where to go xx


----------



## K jade

Well done on being straight with your colleagues.  People need to learn the reality that is most of us do not get pregnant after a bottle of wine and a leg over.  On a side note in work today a random group of 4 of us were chatting in the office and we'd ALL had fertility treatment or were going through it 
All I will say is that if a baby is still your dream don't give up. As u have seen the European clinics provide some great affordable options for DE and u can combine it with a nice holiday too.  
With de time and age matter far less. As u will see on FF there are many amazing inspirational women trying well into their 50s. You can take as long as you need and not feel the pressure of the ticking clock.
As u know I haven't had success yet but if I still don't get my bfp on my next go then my own eggs will have had their chance. I'll be off to retprofit  or serum for DD. 
Please keep us posted,  yes that may be it for as far as what the NHS can do, but its not the end of your journey to get your baby xx


----------



## Natsel

I think that's half the battle to us all,  to be honest. I've been through one fresh and one frozen ivf and not even my parents know or in laws.

Litterally only 4 of my friends know.
2 have just had babies themselves
1 has two grown up children and
my best friend who chose not to have children.
I love them all dearly and they have helped me listen and supported me. But it's not the same as talking to people who understand what your going through or have been through. 

Proud of you Sian. I'm sure that was  tough to say, but you did and you got past it even with a few tears.
As patronising as it sounds for every negative think of the positives. You've been through such a journey that just because the NHS says we can't do anymore for you. It's not the end. It's just a new chapter.

Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Hi ladies

Anyone cycling atm?

I'm on cd8 now of my fet. Have a scan booked for Monday to check the lining so hopefully will be having a transfer next week!


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi daisydaze.
Yes I'm cycling at the moment. 
I'm actually on my 2ww with our 1st fet. I'm testing on Monday to see if it's worked for us, So will be 14dp5dt. 
I've been having symptoms on and off since 3dp, with some brown discharge, pulling aches in my ovaries, pubic bone and cervix. But other than that I'm feeling pretty normal. 
I haven't had a lot of time to rest. Especially this week I've got a lot on. I think it's helping to keep my mind busy, and sitting for too long probably isn't great for circulation around uterus anyways. But I've been googling symptoms nearly everyday!!! I'm slowly going crazy. We never made it to transfer on the fresh cycle so this is all still very New to me.
Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Monday is not far away now!  hope the next few days go quick for you! 

It's good that you've been able to be busy. I've also read it's bad to rest too much as it's bad for circulation.

I'm hoping to keep busy for the tww (if our embryo makes the thaw of course, still a tiny worry of mine ). 

Is there anything special you've done for this tww?

I'm planning on trying pineapple core, blended into a healthy fertility smoothie. Probably going to be gross but hopefully worth it lol


----------



## Cakebaby

Yeah there are so many hurdles to get through. I was nervous for lining ,and then nervous for thawing and then for an easy transfer etc etc. The 2ww has been the hardest as there is nothing really we can do. What will be will be. Our embryo survived 84% anything over 60 is good. And had only reinflated by 50% by the time we transferred so I'm praying it continued to do so on my womb   the embriologist seemed confident that is would continue to reinflate as it had already started to.
Transfer went smoothly. Literally we were in and out of the room in 10 mins. 

No I haven't done anything special for the 2ww. I haven't been eating pineapple cores but I love pineapple so have had them occasionally. I rested for the first two days and then just got back to work as nprmal. Gone for a few walks and just generally keeping busy.  I've been avoiding lifting anything too heavy and no baths allowed. 

I'm praying that this is it for us. But I'm very realistic as to think that we are more than likely not to be so lucky for our first try. 

Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Do they call on the day to say if it thawed out okay and then to come in for transfer? 

I'm wondering how this is going to work for us, transfer is under sedation (thanks to my awkward cervix) and last time we had to be there at 8am which meant leaving here at 7am, as it's an hour drive. 

They called the day before for our last transfer because they were confident there would be something to transfer. 

So envious of your 10min transfer. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Cakebaby

They called me on the Friday to say what time they're doing the transfer  (So they call the day before if it's in the week). And they called me at half 8 in the morning to see if I was okay over the weekend, they wanted to double check I hadn't had a bleed or anything. They hadn't thawed the embryo at this point. Our transfer was at half 11. So when we arrived at 11:20am the embriologist called us round and said it thawed okay etc. 
So I'm assuming they won't tell you before you get there that the embryo has thawed. It's a nerve racking time. Sorry to hear you'll be under sedation. At least you won't be uncomfortable.

Afm:
I've been naughty and tested early!!
I tested this morning so 11dp5dt. At first after 3 mins there was a squinty line but looked negative at first glance. Then a couple minutes later there is a very faint line. So bfp??  I took a picture an hour later (it won't let me upload image here) And it's still faint. 
I am freaking out!!!! I really want to be excited but I burst out crying as I think it's going to be a chemical. I know my otd is Monday but surely it should be darker by now. I haven't had much symptoms for the last couple of days either. 
I've been up and down all morning. Not sure how to feel xx


----------



## Daisydaze

I'll be uncomfortable holding my pee! 
Last time it was awful. Had to stop drinking hours before my appointment because of the sedation and they were running a hour late too as they have to do all the egg collections first. Really hoping for an easier time.. 

Oh gosh! Did you test with fmu? And what test did you use? You could have implanted late maybe? Or could be a crappy test? My only ever bfp I tested 6 days after af was due and I had a crappy line on a tesco own brand test but then got 1-2 on a clear blue digi that same afternoon. It's so hard not to worry or be excited but I really hope this is your bfp xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Aww daisydaze. Sorry to hear about having to wait ages, full bladder is so uncomfortable. I have an overactive bladder, so when I had my scans if I had gone for a pee 15 mins before they call me in, my bladder would be full again even if I hadn't drank anything in 2 hours!! 
I really hope your et is more smooth this time for you.

Yes I used fmu and I used first response and rapid response. I had brown implantation bleeding on days 3,5&6. I'm just praying that it continues to get darker. Thinking sticky embie vibes   x


----------



## Daisydaze

Will you test again before otd?

I've read the rapid tests only have a sensitivity of 50-100 

Got everything crossed you have a sticky bean in there and hope for strong lines on Monday 

Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you daisy. No I'm going to hold out and only test again on Monday. 
How does wfi do the confirmations? All I know is I'll do my home test on Monday and then call them whatever the outcome. But no idea about blood work, if they even do betas? X


----------



## Daisydaze

That is a good plan. Hope you can keep busy until then xx

I'm not sure how they confirm. I know you get a scan date but they might do bloods too to check if your levels are good for the dates. I never got that far unfortunately as my only ever bfp was a natural pregnancy. I was surprised that my gp or the midwife didn't do bloods or even a pregnancy test and just took my word. The only time I had bloods was through early pregnancy unit when I was in the middle of miscarrying. 


Did you have pre transfer meds? I've been on elleste (Estradiol) since cd1 and now cd10, had migraines and feeling sick often with them.  
If you did take them, did you have side effects too?
I start 4 pills today so scared what it might bring!!


----------



## Cakebaby

Aw I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

Yes I'm still on the elleste 4 times a day. I didn't get much side effects but I remember one day I had a blinding headache and dizziness when I got up from sitting down. But then went back to normal. Day 19 of the tabs was when I had my transfer as at my first scan my lining wasn't ready at 5.4.
You'll be starting the pleasures of pessaries soon 🙈 I'm finding they're making me quite windy. Sorry tmi haha. 
Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Oh gosh.. so I have to continue with these pills even after transfer? I thought they would just be until transfer as never had them with either fresh cycle. 

Do you know if you are able to take them all at once? From my leaflet it says X times a day so I've been taking them at different times of the day but it's becoming a little annoying!

I've had the cyclogest pessaries before and last fresh cycle I had progesterone injections as well. So used to the wonderful things now lol. I'm not sure if I'll have both or just the one yet as they wanted to talk to the doctor before writing the prescription for either. xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Sorry to tell you but you'll have to take the tablets until 12 weeks if pregnancy is confirmed!! 4 times a day is a pain in the bum isn't it. I know the nurse did say that it'll prob be okay to take 2 in morning and 2 in evening. But I have been taking them at 9am,12,5pm and 9pm. I've set an alarm for each one on my phone...its driving me bananas haha.  
I rang the clinic the other day as I was spotting and they said it's probably implantation. But I asked if I should up my progesterent to three times a day instead of 2 and all she said was it wont hurt if you did. So thats what im doing now just for my own piece of mind xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Ahhhh that's crazy! I thought they were only to stop ovulation and build lining?! 
Had wondered why they had given me 2 boxes! Hopefully they are worthwhile though.
I haven't been taking mine at set times. Just with meals and then I figured I'd take the 4th just before bed. Not really sure if time matters? But I know with the pessaries they say to try keep 12 hours apart. 

It does sound like it would have been implantation that early on. I spotted on my last fresh cycle 2 days before otd and knew I was out for sure then! 

Have you had any kind of symptoms yet?
Keeping everything crossed tightly for you xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Don't think the elleste tabs matter what times. As long as they're in your system I'm sure it's fine.

Yeah I've had a few niggly symptoms. The spotting/implantation maybe, I've had full aches in ovaries(mainly on the left), above pubic bone and one night I had a pain around my cervix for a bit. Yesterday I've had pulling af type pains on and off all day. So that made me worry. But only pain on my left side again today. My boobs are fine and no nausea. But I do have a bit of a funny taste in my mouth for the last few days, but not sure if that's in my head. Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Af pains are promising I know a lot of ladies get those before a bfp and go on to have their babies.

I hope I don't have to wait to longggg for transfer. 1 scan for lining would be perfect I hate the journey so much!! but ahhhh we'll have to see what happens!


----------



## S_Lauren24

Best of luck to you Cakebaby, I've got positive thoughts for you. 
Best of luck for you aswell Daisydaze. I hope everything goes well for you. 

Afm: 
We had our first appointment at Port Talbot hospital back in November, the doctor checked my ovaries and said he wasn't too happy and wanted me to have AMH blood test. I had that done on the 24th November and was told it would take 4-6 weeks for the results to come back. I still haven't had them back, I tried to ring Wednesday afternoon to talk to a doctor but there wasn't anyone there I could talk to. I'm hoping everything is okay, it is just frustrating not knowing. I'm guessing though that if there was a problem he would have rang me and let me know?
My boyfriend has an appointment March 9th now in Cardiff, all I know is this one is about his sperm and what they are going to do to help us with IVF. I don't know what else they are going to discuss and what they are going to do. I'm looking forward to this appointment just to see what they are going to say and because it is another step forward to finally getting treatment.


----------



## Daisydaze

Hi Lauren, I'd call them again and see if you can leave your number for them to call you back back on? It could be that they're fine though if they didn't call you. Hope your boyfriends appointment goes well and you can start moving forward with everything soon xx


----------



## S_Lauren24

Thank you Daisy. I'm going to try and call them again and do as you suggest. I am hoping everything is all good seeing as they didn't ring me, I just want to make sure. Thank you very much


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 

Mind if I join in? I've just started our first round (long on ICSI). Had my first base line the other day which was ok, but left ovary too high (?!) Started on Merional 2 days ago, but saw a different nurse this time (and they were very busy) and I wondered if anyone else has been told about what to eat, drink etc as they literally haven't told me anything. Any tips and advice? I read pomegranate somewhere and just bought 2 bottles (concentrated from holland and barrett). 

Have been seen by Mohammed Abrahim so far and the irish lady at the Heath (Can never pronounce her name). 

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Daisydaze

I was never given any information on diet in either of my fresh cycles or for this fet. 

So everything I've read is from google lol.

I've just ate as normal making sure to get enough meat, greens and fruits. Been trying my best to drink 2l water a day. I cut out caffeine completely but I don't think it's necessary to cut out altogether just personal choice. xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Good morning!!
Well I tested today ...and it's a BFP!!! The lines even stronger, and I tested on the clear blue digital also and it said 'pregnant 2-3' seeing those words made the result seem real!!   I'm so so happy and can't quite believe it. I really pray that our little embryo continues to grown. 
I need to phone my clinic this morning and they'll book me in for a scan in 3 weeks time. They don't do bloods so I might speak to my gp so that I see the numbers rising for myself xx

Found out my grandmother had a stroke yesterday and isn't responding yet, So this result it a bit bitter sweet.

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Daisydaze

That's amazing news of a bfp cakebaby. Hope all continues well xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Lining scan went ok, was 9.1mm so if all goes well transfer will be on Monday! Another week eek! Starting pessaries and injections weds night


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you daisydaze. 
That's fab news about lining and trabsfer. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Natsel

Congratulations cakebaby. I hope all is well


----------



## S_Lauren24

Congratulations cakebaby, hope all is well with you and I've got nothing but positive thoughts for you.

Best of luck Daisydaze, I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Daisydaze

Embryo is on board!!

Thawed out lovely, with a chance of 90% survival and reinflated perfectly. The embryologist seemed really positive! 

Transfer went well! They had me prepped for sedation but ended up barely giving me anything. Lots of painkillers and a little sedation but not enough to knock me out. So it was good to recover super fast and be on the way home quickly. Now the tww begins!!


----------



## Welshone83

Wow Daisy! Fab news. Hope you’re feeling good and having lots of r&r. Fingers crossed for you. 

Have been reading but not posting so hope everyone is doing well. 

Afm. Had another scan today. 6 follies left, but ovary still v high. All be 8-14mm. Only 2 on right (1 x8mm and 1 x 15).linung looking good at 9.4. Hopefully EC on Fri but they have doubled my merional dose. Feeling a bit fed up and teary today. Hoping I’m going to respond. Went a bit over board in ASDA on the way home from work and bought loads of milkshakes, protein shakes and yoghurts to try and help make the follicles grow. Also sitting here with hot water bottle. And other words of wisdom?

Hope you’re all doing well xx


----------



## Cakebaby

That's fantastic daisy daze. Congrats on being pupo!! I've got everything crossed for you. Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy like it did for me.  

Sounds like you're responding well welshone. I remember I was very emotional at the end of stimms. The nurse even recommended that while I stimmed to eat crisps!! Yes crisps..she said there's plenty of salt in them and that's good for the follicles. So plenty of protein, salt and fluids. Xx


----------



## S_Lauren24

Wow Daisy that's brilliant. Best of luck to you, I hope the 2ww goes rather quickly for you and you can find something to preoccupy your mind.


----------



## Daisydaze

welshone, do you have another scan?
I hope everything continues to go well xx


So Its only 2 days since transfer and I woke up to a small amount of pinky/orange stuff? My mind has instantly (and very hopefully) jumped to implantation bleed but It seems far too early? 

I never had it with my only bfp (ended in mc) so I wouldn't know what it looked like.

I did have a small amount of bleeding on transfer day in the evening but that was almost brown in color and clinic said I might have some bleeding because they had trouble getting the catheter in. I had nothing at all yesterday.. hmmmmm!! 

Now to wait and see!


----------



## Cakebaby

Don't want to get your hopes up too high but it could well be implantation  
I had brown discharge on day 3,5 and 6. Although my day 3 spotting, I put it down to the pessarie irritating the cervix so I swapped to back door only now, sorry tmi!!
It could also be old blood taking it's time to come down from transfer. 
Whatever the reason is stay positive regardless as it won't be bad news if it's not fresh red blood.  
Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

Oh I've already got my hopes up lol

I know realistically it could just be from transfer, but theres a chance it could be implantation..

I told myself I wouldn't google in the tww but already driving myself a little mad


----------



## Daisydaze

6dp5dt today 
I had the biggest fattest no yesterday on an IC 
(Stupid I know but desperately wanted to poas)

And today I have ZERO symptoms 
Not even anything from the progesterone so feeling really out now 

I don't even feel sad anymore 
I just feel so used to bfn after bfn each cycle that I don't expect anything else 

I do feel angry though that once again my body has probably let us down 

10 more days until we get our actual answer though


I don't have enough lubion if we do get pregnant and I don't have enough needles either..


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Daisy,

What’s an IC? Surely it’s too early to tell yet if your OTD is still 10 days away. Some women have to symptoms  so your not out I’m sure. Keep your chin up.. hard I know as I’m feeling low today too. 

I also don’t know what Lubion is.. I’m on buserelin  and meronial but did trigger yesterday and in for EC tomorrow. 

They tried to change me from Heath to port talbot last wed (v last min.com) seeing as I am walking distance from the Heath I had a mini breakdown as OH had sh1tfit about having to give his sample In The hospital. After a bit of crying they agreed I could stay in the Heath. But naughty to cause stress before EC. Anyone else EC tomorrow?


----------



## Cakebaby

Daisydaze- it's far too early for you to test and get a positive sweetie. When I tested on 11dp5dt I was a very faint positive. So definitely at 6dp it would have been a negative for me. Try and stay positive, you're still in it.  

Welshone- sorry to hear about the last minute stress. Although I can vouch for neath port talbot  (if this ever happens again) they are fantastic there, and it's a relatively new hospital, (think it opened 5 years ago) so everything is top notch. I live an hour away. They have a special room for the men too, so doesn't feel like a hospital at all. My hubby was impressed!   remind hubby next time that they've got the easy part in this   hehe. I'm glad they managed to sort it in the end tho.
Hope your ec goes well today. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Daisydaze

I was wrong yesterday it's only 8 days (7 now) til official test day.
zero symptoms.. just feel totally normal. 
IC is just internet cheapie test and yeah not even a hint of a line on it.. 6dp is meant to be the equivalent to 11dpo so I thought surely if this was it there would be even a hint of a line? Today's was stark white too, don't know why I tortured myself again. Going to try a frer on Weds and after that I'm counting myself as out. 

I feel empty and deflated and that I'm carrying on all this medication for nothing. 
Lubion is progesterone injection. I have that as well as the pessaries as they seem to prescribe it after a failed cycle. I haven't called about the lack of needles and I don't think I'll bother if my test is negative on Weds as a day isn't going to matter if I'm not pregnant anyway.

Spent all morning crying and just having a rubbish day.. think I have to take the cat to the vet tomorrow too as she's been poorly and doesn't seem to be getting any better 


welshone - I hope egg collection went well for you today and that is crazy that they tried to change your clinic like that glad they agreed to leave it as it was


----------



## Welshone83

Aw chic, some people have no symptoms. I think you should get a first response as they seem to show the earliest. Can you get some needles from a drop in clinic? There are pharmacies that can give you a sharpes box with needles and everything. (I sadly know this as sister is an addict) so have previously had to use this service but they should have everything you need if you don’t want to traipse to hozzi. You haven’t bled have you so your not out. 

Cake baby... yes all went well today in the end. Yes I heard Neath is lovely. It was more the issue of schlepping all the way there and back, and not knowing the staff. Will bare it in mind if we need a next time. 

We got 18 eggs! I know they’re not all mature though so that might be a bit of a false start, but even if half are ok I’d be happy. We’ll find out tomorrow how things have gone in the love lab 💕 fingers crossed his swimmers are good quality 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Cakebaby

Daisydaze..honestly it's still too early especially for the internet cheapies. Buy the first response ones and only test with those. They are the only brand that pick up early levels. The rest need higher levels to get a positive. 
Try and wait a couple of days (at least till 10dp5dt) till you test with the better test. I've heard most get negatives until the 8dp5dt so I feel you're too early. Again even at 8dp I'm not convinced I would have had a positive as on day 11dp5dt  it was so very faint...a squinty faint too. Also my clinic said that froZen embryos are a day behind as they need to grow more cells to replace the ones lost when thawing. 
I'm keeping everything crossed that it's just taking it's time to get snuggled in.   I know whatever I say won't help but try and stay positive x

Welshone. That's great numbers well done. I had 22 eggs with 18 mature, and then on day 1 I ended up with 6. My eggs were fragile when they did icsi. I was absolutely devastated as I thought that I won't end up with anything on day 3. Luckily I had 5 good quality to freeze. So whatever the numbers..think it only takes one xx


----------



## Daisydaze

I have a few of the first response tests in, I was going to try one on Weds and then not test again till test day as I think Weds will be our answer. I'll call and ask what to do about needles if I get a pos test on Weds.

I cant stop crying today I'm such a mess 
I know there is still another week to go but I just can't see it being positive and this time. I bled 3 days before test day last time so wondering if that will happen again. 

Unexplained is just so crap. I wish I knew what we could do/could have done to boost our chances. I feel like I've tried everything while ttcing and it just adds on more stress when I try new things. I don't know where we go after this..  


Welshone - That's an amazing result. Hope you get a good amount from that!


----------



## Daisydaze

Bfn on a frer 9dp5dt. I can't see it changing at this point. 

Hit the end of our free ivf cycles so dreading the phone call on Monday to tell them it was negative. 

I know I've still got some days left but zero hope


----------



## K jade

Daisydaze so sorry hun.  
I was unexplained and it's the worst diagnosis .
In the end I went down the route of immune testing as I couldn't accept there wasn't a reason for me not being able to conceive 
Issues were found so I'm planning a new cycle with steroids and other things to hopefully stop my body killing off the embies .
Take some time to greive and youll figure out what's next xx


----------



## Daisydaze

It's hard.. I think that is possibly the next thing for us to look into. Its shocking they don't offer more tests on the NHS. 

Its so confusing as I have been pregnant naturally once, will never know if I lost it because there was something wrong with it or stress from after a minor car accident.

Test was obviously negative yesterday. Felt like a waste of money peeing on a stick where I knew there would only be one line. The receptionist was going to arrange a nurse to call me back but I told them it's pointless as they'll only tell me to stop my meds.. then offered me a follow up but no point in that really as was our only frozen and had both ivf rounds we were allowed.


----------



## Natsel

I'm so sorry  daisy. sending you a big hug . take some time to re think what your next step will be . please come back and chat . we've all been there and its heart-breaking xxx


----------



## K jade

Has anyone had EC or ET over seasonal bank holidays at WFI ? 
I'm starting long protocol on 2nd March. I'm booked in for scans on 16th and 23rd March and just realised that EC may well be on good Friday!  
has similar happened to anyone else?


----------



## Natsel

Hi jade. I think I remember from when I had my ivf August 16 that there was a chance i could of had ec around the August Bank Holidays. So they told me if I did they would send me to Cardiff to have the ec. But it turned out I didn't gave to and stayed at the wfi xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks hun that's reassuring to know. I desperately don't want them to clock that I'm due EC on bank holiday,  then cancel! Do u mean neath though?  They were going to move you to neath? Your under the cardiff clinic aren't u? X


----------



## Welshone83

Daisy so gutted for you.   When you say immune do you mean under active thyroid? They tested me for that and I turned out sub clinical so they put me on thyroxine. Or does immune issues mean something else?

Hi Jade, I’m at Heath but mine didn’t fall on bank Hols. I know they do ETs on Sats but not ECs if that helps st all.


----------



## Daisydaze

Thank you Natsel. I think we will be looking immunes. Not really sure where to start.  
All I know when people talk about immunes is NK cells? Really have no idea but haven't felt up to looking into it yet.
Started bleeding today after finishing meds Sunday night. Took its time!! 


They wouldn't start my fet in December because of the bank holidays possibly clashing. So I'm sure they will work something out or they wouldn't have booked you in. Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## K jade

Thanks both that's helpful. I hope they continue with my cycle and don't cancel just cause of the bank holiday.

Daisy I started out by ordering 'is your body baby friendly ' by Dr Alan beer. This was my bible in getting my head around immunes. You can buy it from amazon . Immune testing / treatment can be expensive so its important to have a good understanding of it beforehand. Also look at agates FAQ on immunes. It's under the immune issues section in 'starting out' x
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------



## Natsel

K jade said:


> Thanks hun that's reassuring to know. I desperately don't want them to clock that I'm due EC on bank holiday, then cancel! Do u mean neath though? They were going to move you to neath? Your under the cardiff clinic aren't u? X


Hi jade I'm with port Talbot x


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 

Anyone here been to or been treated by Victoria Miles from the Baby Farm? Specilises in holistic treatment and reflexology. DH is very sceptical after #1 failed. Looking for a referral or positive independent experience from someone as it feels like a lot of £ to spend, but want to give next go the best shot.


----------



## S_Lauren24

I'm sorry in advance for you ladies having to read my rant but I just need to get this all out of my system. I feel like we having to wait ages for any kind of treatment or even talk of treatment, and in the meantime whilst waiting it feels like everyone around me is getting pregnant instead.
I had a phone call with my mum on Monday evening and she informed me that my older brother and his girlfriend were expecting a baby and that they weren't that far along yet. She knows about how we have been going through tests and preparing for the fact we are going to need IVF to help us get pregnant so she knew I would be upset about this news. I was devastated! My brother and his girlfriend have only been together for about 6 months and yet on the phone my mum said "they've been trying for ages and nothing was happening". I'd been trying for 2 years before I had the courage to go to the doctors to admit we needed help! 6 months is barely anything! 
I broke my heart all day yesterday whilst I was at work. Luckily the girls I work with are so understanding and so supportive that they managed to help me get through the day. I then decided to send a text to my mum when I got home to explain exactly how I felt including expressing how upset I was that around the time of my birthday she decided to go and visit my brother up north rather than come to visit me. My brother has made some serious mistakes in life which means he can't visit my mum or nan anymore because there are people in that area who would have some words with him or even worse. I drive there as often as I can but still it would be nice if she visited me sometimes as well. But that is a different story I suppose. So after I had sent her this massive text explaining how I had felt he had ruined everything for me, I've been wanting a baby for years and feel I deserve to be the one to give my mother her first grandchild. It sounds incredibly childish I know, its just how I feel. 
I had to delete and block my brother off ******** as I knew when it came to it I wouldn't be able to stick seeing the scan pictures and all my families excitement over their pregnancy. It deeply hurt me and it's so hard trying to explain to people who just don't understand. 
Anyway after I had sent this text to my mother she sent me back a very short text just saying that my brothers girlfriend had had an early MC. Now I look like the biggest **** ever!! I look like the worst, my heartless person in the world because I'd stated all this stuff and for what! I just know I can't re-add him on ******** as I just know they will try again straight away. Life is so unfair! 
When my mum first told me I basically told her not to ring me for a few days because I needed space but I feel so down I just want to talk to my mum. I feel so down I just feel like I need a cuddle of my mum but she's too far away and I feel like I've hurt her with all the stuff I have said. 
Sorry about my rant and sorry if I didn't explain it very well. I just needed to get it off my chest, I've cried too much over this in the last couple of days.


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Ladies- can I join in? Have been at WFI neath for the last 2 years! Had our 3rd FET back in July which didn't take and was on a long break due to other health rubbish plus the need to have a bunch of other tests to try and work out why it wasn't working. Was told I may need surgery to remove a cyst and my remaining dodgy tube but this was ruled out in Jan as they felt it was too risky for me (lots of scaring in my abdomen which means trying to cut things out could cause all kinds of potential problems to my bowels etc). So back in this month for our 4th FET... we have 4 embryos left which is awesome but im feeling apprehensive and just a bit fed up with it all. On Elleste solo at the moment, scan Monday to check my lining and hopefully transfer next week.


----------



## Jingles1985

Ooh- its quiet round here. Scan today went well. FET number 4 booked for next Monday. 4th time lucky... thats a phrase right?!


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi jingles. Good to hear your scan went well. Fingers crossed for a smooth transfer. 
We're waiting to be booked in for our second fet treatment planning appointment. So hopefully in the next month or so well be starting our seconds fet after our first one ended in mmc last month x


----------



## K jade

S_Lauren sorry to hear about your mum/ brother family issues
tbh I don't understand why your SIL would tell people so early anyway . sadly most pregnancies do end in m/c if you include all the chemical pregnancies people have. 
don't feel bad, a huge proportion of people are now struggling with infertility. not sure if there's anything official but I did read its really come to a head with what they call the 'millennial' generation. There may even be a 50/50 spilt now between those who can conceive and those who face massive problems. 
Maybe they will go on to have a health baby. Or maybe they will  face a huge challenge and this will be the first in a long line of disappointments. absolutely no way of knowing which way it'll go for them, either way I definitely wouldn't feel guilty in the slightest. 


Im still here!  Day 3 of stims today. 225 so highest dose ive ever been on. 

for those of you at the Cardiff Heath clinic the pharmacy is operating on limited opening hours  over Easter. 
from Friday 30th until Monday the 2nd its only going to be open 9.00 until 12.45
bear this in mind if you are picking up meds over this period! 
xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi all. I'm still here in the back ground. My treatment plan is booked for 10th of April so I would think after my April af will be starting my 2nd fresh cycle. Not sure I've timed it well with the 2 Bank Holidays in May but beggers can't be chooser.
Cakebabys we may be having treatment around the same time then. 
Kjade how you feeling on the stimms? Have you timed when your transfer will be? 
Jingles good luck with your transfer x


----------



## Jingles1985

Thanks ladies. Had transfer this morning. Went really well. Quickest transfer yet! Embryo thawed really well too which is great. Just chilling on the sofa now praying this little bean snuggles in nicely! Please stick!!!  

Someone has just recommended I drink full fat milk during the 2WW? any one else heard about this? Ive tried googling it... im cautious of faddy stuff diet wise for the 2ww but there does seem to be some merit to it- more the upping of protein and calcium for embryo development. Any thoughts?


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry to hear about your family situ Lauren. It’s certainly tough on all of us and I know what you mean about everyone getting pregs. It’s non stop for me at the mo. Hope it resolves itself x.

Due in to the Heath for planning in the 30th APril. Was told 4-6 weeks after first fresh cycled failed..but more like 10 weeks. Was going to see if could bring it forward but holistic woman am seeing recommended I leave time b/w cycles to let my body recover. Am not embarking on reflexology with Victoria Miles...anyone used her?

Have 1 frostie, but no idea what to expect re drugs, timings etc. Can anyone shine a light on how they do things in the Heath? 

Jingles...not heard about full fat milk...other than it was recommended during stimms for me. Fingers crossed for you. 

FearlesCakebaby, hi again...we might be in this together again. 

Natsel..hi. Hope your wait goes quickly x


----------



## K jade

Jingles be careful with the milk thing. I'd skip it especially if you've had failed cycles before 
Milk doesn't actually agree with most people even of you've never officially be diagnosed as lactose intolerant.
It can be a pro inflammatory food and this is unhelpful for implantation  

Nat I'm feeling OK on the stims but today for some reason I'm really really anxious  
Had scan yesterday about 10 decent follies and smaller ones hopefully to catch up ...
I hope for a decent batch that I can have 2 transfers out 1 retrieval but we'll see

Hopeeveryone else is OK
I've had a busy morning rushing around getting stressed as estate agent was coming to photo my house so needed to clean hoover etc . Now I'm stressed I've 'ruined' my follicles by popping them or stopping them growing by being stressed . I appreciate that sounds completely insane I kno.


----------



## Natsel

Jingles I've read avocado is good on the "ivf diet."  it's good fats I believe. I'm going to have that the day I start injecting also Brazil nuts and they say to keep warm but not hot.

Jade any idea when your egg collection will be now? Try not to overthink things has this will only make you stress more. Xxx


----------



## Mrsbura

A big fat hello to all you ladies!! I am BACK.

I've just spent the last 20 minutes or so with a cuppa catching up on what's going on with everyone, yay for the BFPs, so sorry for all the BFNs or the cancelled cycles.

AFM, after our scans at the EPU my embryo did not ever really develop. We continued to see a growing sac at all the scans, but no heartbeat or even little bean ever developed, essentially a placenta was growing with nothing in there. It was a very very very long process to get rectified... 

Apologies for the long post but thought I'd let you all know what happened!

After knowing for about 3 weeks that the pregnancy wasn't progressing I opted for some medical management, I was booked in to go back to the hospital on a Tuesday to have the drugs administered to start contractions and to help a miscarriage along. Over the weekend I started to bleed extremely heavily so we figured that was the MC happening.
A couple of weeks went by with spotting, but not really anything else. I woke up one night to extreme bleeding, I ran to the bathroom (ruined my new carpets beyond repair as the bleeding was so heavy), and just bled for hours and hours. It wouldn't stop and was just coming out with such force, I ended up just laying in the bath with my husband trying to wash me. By this point I was drifting in and out of consciousness because I was losing so much blood so I ended up being taken to A&E in an ambulance. Was all very dramatic from what I can remember.

I stayed in hospital for a couple of nights on fluid to get my strength up, and had a procedure to remove some bits that were stuck in my cervix. Once they'd done this the bleeding tapered off and I went home.
The next few weeks went by without any dramas, and I enjoyed a lovely Christmas with my family. I went to a NYE party with my friends and guess what... the bleeding happened again with such force in front of everyone at the party, I was mortified. There was never any warning, and it would just flood and come out and ruin anything that I was wearing. I went back to the hospital the next day and ended up having an emergency D&C where they could still see some retained tissue on a scan. 
Another two weeks went by (are you sensing a pattern here?), and I was having my hair cut and coloured and as I stood up to walk over to have the colour wash out it happened again. I just crouched down and cried and cried in front of the whole salon, I had to be taken to the toilets by 3 of the girls that worked there leaving a puddle of blood on the salon floor and then a trail all the way to the toilets. Bless them they were amazing, I gave one of the girls my bank card and she ran to the nearest shop and bought me some new clothes and they put the ones I had ruined in their washing machine. 
It happened one more time at my house (with so much force that I have had to repaint my hallway and bathroom walls), and then I was back at hospital begging for them to do something. I ended up being seen privately and the Dr did another D&C but this time used a camera to make sure they got everything. 

Since then, things have been ok and all settled down. I finally had my first AF since the MC (not sure what part I technically count the MC) after 12 weeks of continuous bleeding, and I am booked in to see Dr Zac on Tuesday down in Neath. 

WFI don't know any of the story since they sent me to the EPU in Gwent so there's a lot to tell them. I have on more frostie so I'm hoping to use that ASAP as I just want to get on with the next cycle.

Sorry for the long post, I have omitted a lot of detail, it could have been even longer!


----------



## Jingles1985

Oh my goodness Mrs Bura!!!!! you've been through the mill you poor thing. What an ordeal! Sending you a virtual cwtch - what a nightmare. Im so sorry. Has any one been able to explain why it kept happening and why it was so bad? Glad you are a bit more settled now. Would it be worth a chat with the counsellor there? Just thinking that must have all been so traumatic for you.

Im now 3dp 5dt. Been a bit weepy today. Not sure if its the hormone support, the stress of doing a 4th 2ww post FET... or a combo of both. Trying to not get cross at myself for feeling a bit pants- to be expected really. Boobs are super sore and im really crampy but im guessing its the progesterone. The last two nights ive been insanely hot?? like waking up sweating and my cheeks burning. I don't feel unwell its just a bit odd!

Anyone got any tips for managing stress and anxiety during the 2ww? I know stress is bad obvs but its one of those things where although they tell you "don't be stressed out or anxious" but how can you not be?! trying to think positive thoughts but its hard. 

K jade - did buy some whole milk but im not enjoying it! just too creamy! Ill just stick with my normal milk consumption I think! 

Natsel- Im a bit addicted to avocado so thats already covered! lol!


----------



## Mrsbura

They never really said why it kept happening, once the final bits of tissue were removed it stopped so I guess it was to do with that! 

Have you looked at any meditations? I used Jackie browns fertility stuff during my tww. Also I just bought my friend Fearne Cottons book “Calm” she swore it helped during her tww!


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Ladies. OTD is Monday but im going to be testing tomorrow. Just think tomorrow is a better day to test either way- if its neg then I can have a duvet day with the DH and not worry about work for either of us and if its positive then we can celebrate and pop to see family to share good news if we have it. So nervous!


----------



## Mrsbura

I’ve got everything crossed for you Jingles. How are you feeling in yourself other than being nervous?


----------



## Jingles1985

thanks Mrsbura- Im quite crampy (have been since 3dpt really). Boobs very sore and heavy... Could all just be progesterone of course! Have you had your apt with Dr Zac? He's so lovely. Hope he was able to help you/give you a plan going forward x


----------



## Mrsbura

I have absoloutely everything crossed for you!

Yes, we had it on Tuesday! He was fabulous (as expected), our plan is for me to have one more period then ring the clinic for a treatment planning appointment and then start FET meds in line with my May period. We are going to start me on a much higher dose than I was on before as my lining didn’t respond quick enough last time so I ended up taking the meds for much longer and had to keep adding hormonal patches in too, hopefully will illeviate the need for patches. 

I’m meeting up with some other welsh TTCers tomorrow for afternoon tea in Cardiff. I’ve never met any of them before - wish me luck!


----------



## Jingles1985

Tested.... BFN... So gutted. Its a sad reality when you cry but not as much as you have done before because youre used to bad news. Sucks so much. Really thought it had worked this time.   

Going to ask for some more definitive testing at the follow up for blood clotting disorders and NK Cells. I was on blood thinners this time but without being tested- just as a "just incase" sort of thing. Don't know if the clinic will let me have those tests as its NHS but im happy to pay for tests there or elsewhere or however they want to do it because 4 BFNs is getting beyond now. 

Sounds great about the afternoon tea. I heard about an infertility support group local to me the other day... I may go.. cant hurt.


----------



## Natsel

I'm so so so sorry jingles. I don't know what to say to make you feel better. There's nothing I can. We all are here for you. Xxx


----------



## K jade

Jingles am I right in thinking u have quite complex tubal issues?
I wander if it would be a good idea 4 you to seek a consultation with Penny at the Serum clinic in athens.  She is particularly excellent in helping ladies with very complex tubal and uterine issues and her hystoscopys have helped lots of ladies become pregnant after they had many failures.  

Yes u could test for nk cells and quite likely they'd be high because of the inflammation caused by your tubes.  Much better to tackle the source of the fire than just take steroids 

Have a look under the greek section of the abroad bit on here.  There is a thread called 'serum hystoscopy'. Maybe ask the girls on the thread what they think. My feeling is that penny may be able to help you 

Misbura I'm so so sorry for what u have been through.  What an absolutely rotten time you've had


----------



## Jingles1985

Hi Kjade. Yes I have had one tube removed. The other has filled with fluid on and off- over the course of the actual IVF (stims n all that... settled down after that mostly). I see Dr Kalra at clinic and have been for years. He removed my left tube and knows my body better than the other consultants for that reason. We have gone back and forth over removing my remaining tube or not but he ended up recommending that it was not safe or reasonable to do so. ( I had a pelvic MRI in October to get the best possible look at everything (tube and a cyst in my left ovary that wont budge) and my results were sent to a panel of specialists to be totally sure).

My tubes were wrecked by my appendix bursting when I was a kid. We didn't realise the damage til we started trying to conceive over 8 years ago. Apparently my insides are so badly stuck together that its mega risky to remove the remaining tube. He said going in for that op I would have to accept the potential to come out with a colostomy bag because they would probably have to damage my bowel to get the tube out. He also spoke about accepting elevated risk to my life as well. I want kids more than I can say but I think in the cold light of day Id sooner adopt than risking my life/health in that way. He feels that because the tube is blocked and not full of fluid (apart from once or twice in 2016 due to IVF drugs) that its not the definitive reason its not working. He said if the fluid was always there and was a true hydrosalpinx like the other one was, then there may be more argument to operate. He said its fluid that hangs around in tube that is detrimental to embryos. That fluid is stagnant.

To put its involvement into perspective- during the IVF stims, there was fluid present. This went after I stopped the drugs (got OHSS and had a break. embryos frozen). Did a medicated FET and fluid came back. They chose to carry on though. outcome was BFN. After this I did two natural FET's incase it was the oestrogen tables that were causing the fluid build up. Both cycles saw no fluid present in my tube. (I had alot of scans). Both cycles BFN.

Back to medicated for this cycle- no fluid in my tube at all. Also BFN.

Re NK cells... ive been reading about that today. Im not sure what to think- it seems quite controversial and the HFEA apparently do not recommend treating NK cells as the data is so unreliable https://www.createfertility.co.uk/blog/reproductive-immunology I have to say this post makes alot of sense to me.

I will talk to him about it at the follow up though and see what he says. Im happy to pay for some tests if any are relevant. We have 3 embryos left. 2 are around 4BB I think and the last one is ungraded. There are just two dashes on the grading chart. They have advised that the dash/dash embryo would be transferred with one of the 4BBs so we essentially have two transfers left.


----------



## K jade

Oh gosh jingles what a terrible time u have had with that tube. I agree i would also not want to risk surgery on it .
4 failed transfers is utterly soul destroying  ( I assume ur transferring blasts) and I agree something is definitely amiss with you getting no implantation and getting to the bottom of it will be your new challenge .  I have only had 2 failed transfers of good quality blasts and that was devastating enough and made me look further afield as I wanted answers . We were 'only' doing ivf cause we needed donor sperm there wasnt supposed to be anything wrong with me so I knew things weren't stacking up right (I'd also done failed iui)

I don't think the wfi clinic offer any additional testing  but they do offer steroids after a certain number of failed cycles 

NK and immune testing Is very controversial.  Large scale clinical trials are incredibly difficult as it's too hard to recruit women to be in the placebo group. Also every women's has her own unique pattern of nk cells, inflammation markers ,  clotting genes , so doing a clinical trial where a uniform dose of drugs is given is unlikely to yield much valuable information. Everyone needs  a different combo of meds .
I wouldn't worry too much about what HFEA  have to say about it all their view is very simplistic and theyre not implantation experts.  

I would recommend the book 'is your body baby friendly' by Dr Alan beer. It really helped me in understanding the whole immune thing and whether immune testing was for me . It might help you deciding what to do next 

You could also try seeking the advice of professor quenby at the Coventry implantation clinic. You can self refer. They test your uterine NK cells and if they are high  then  a high dose of steroids after ET can sometimes be the answer . 

Kjxx


----------



## Natsel

Had My treatment plan yesterday. On new drugs this time and short protocol.


----------



## Welshone83

Jingles that sounds horrific! Poor you. Hope your better now and are taking time to mend. 

KJade.. that’s really good advice! Might read that too. How much was the test8ng if you don’t mind me asking? Do you have to send bloods/tests to the states for analysis?

Natsel...me too! Are you fresh or frozen? I’m in the Heath and FET so Stuart CD1 in about 7 days time ready for transfer CD11 I think. Only 1 blasts so I’m hoping it thaws out. 

Xx


----------



## Natsel

Hi Welsh.

It will be my second fresh cycle. My period is due in about a fortnight so will start then. 
Hard to start over again but thinking of the bigger picture xx
You OK?


----------



## K jade

welshone immune testing ranges to a few hundred pounds to 2-3 grand depending on what you have tested. 
I had quite a bit done, and as a result spent quite a lot of money.
its not for everyone, and its very controversial so I do think important to do your research first before spending money . 
id definitely recommend the book as well as reading studies etc online before making any decisions .
for me I just knew something was up as my good quality blasts were not implanting and I just felt something was off. id also had chemical pregnancies. 
feel free to pm me if you have any questions
xx


----------



## Pindy1

Hi everyone.....this is my first post...we have been trying for years and had numerous tests, eventually resulting in having both tubes removed. Anyway, we are due for our treatment planning appointment at WFI at the Heath next week, and I was wondering if anyone could let me have an idea of what they do...thanks!


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi pindy.
I'm assuming you've had your treatment planning appointment by now? Hope it all went well. Happy to answer any questions if you have any.
I'm going to have my 2nd FET on Wednesday in neath wfi. My first ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks. So I'm praying we have another sticky one x


----------



## Natsel

Hi pindy welcome to the group .

Hope your treatment plan went well , what protocol will you be on ? 

I'm on my 2nd fresh cycle started injections Friday after my base scan ,  on new drugs this time round hoping everything goes to plan . 

Hi cakes so so sorry to hear about your miscarriage,  praying we all have sticky ones this time xx


----------



## Natsel

Good luck today cake baby. I'm off for my second scan today at 11.10  x


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, sorry I’ve been quiet. Found out last week FET cycle cancelled due to high TSH levels. I asked for bloods at scan, which the nurse nearly didn’t do but I had explained they’d been high at last testing. They came back last week at 3.6 and need to be under 2.5 (ideally 2). Disappointing as my lining was 7.7 but I know I need to be optimal. 

Natsel hope scan goes well. Good luck cake baby ...fingers crossed for you. 

Welcome Pindy..hope planning went well -sorry didn’t see this post before now.


----------



## Mrsbura

Cakebaby - How are you getting on? I'm in the May FET group too, but thought i'd check in here with you! 

Natsel - How was the scan?

Welsh - sorry to hear about your scan being cancelled. Are they putting you on some Thyroxine?

Pindy - How did your appointment go? What's the plan for your treatment?

Jingles/Jade  - How are you both? 

It's quiet here!


----------



## Natsel

Hi Mrs b 

I'm ok my ec is Friday , very bloated but ok  ,  I'm on the april/May may/June cycle buddies myself 

It is quiet on here , I do pop back and forth .


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh wow, how do you feel about EC? Wishing you all the best and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Are you enjoying married life? )


----------



## Natsel

I'm dreading it to be honest , I can still remember the last one , I was awake through it all and remembered it all . Back tomorrow for the final scan , trigger shot I will presume to be tomorrow evening . 

Married life is great ,  makes me feel different ! It's been over 8 since  the wedding xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Good luck with your ec natsel .

Hi Mrs bura, thanks for checking in. I'm feeling down today, I'm just having constant dull pains on my left side ovary/groin area. I've convinced myself it will be ectopic,even tho it's early. I don't remember it being this constant pain last time. No implantation bleed  or anything this time round yet. I also have had such a bad back today, most likely due to the pain in my ovary. It's not unbearable just annoying.  I think if I test and it was positive I would calm down on worrying so much, but I'm actually too scared to test yet as it's early and really am not ready to see a bfn. So trying to hold out till Friday at the very earliest. I know these pains are quite likely linked to the progesterone too so I'm just a bit up and down from being happy to sad. Hormones ey!  
How are you? X


----------



## Mrsbura

Oh cake , it's so hard not to just second guess every little twinge isn't it. Sometimes IVF is so cruel, if this was natural I bet you wouldn't even be noticing such pains or thinking anything of them. When is OTD? Try and hold out testing as long as possible, although I know how hard that is!


I'm ok! I really struggle concentrating during rounds. I am so distracted at work and really struggle to stay motivated. I also have the irrational fear that my embryo won't thaw which I know is ridiculous as it's a high chance it will be fine. I'm just trying to make it through this week to Friday when my scan is. Then we have family visiting until Monday so at least I will remain busy, otherwise I will drive myself crazy.


----------



## Pindy1

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven’t replied for a while...been a crazy couple of weeks. So today I have my baseline scan! We are on short protocol, anyone on a cycle now?


----------



## Pindy1

Cakebaby....I’m so very sorry to hear about your miscarriage x


----------



## Natsel

Hi pindy. I'm on my way to the hospital now have an appointment for 11.10 I'm nearly ready for egg collection x


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Pindy, I’m doing a frozen transfer at the moment. I have my lining scan on Friday where it will be day 11 
I was on short protocol for my fresh cycle, it goes really fast. How are you finding it?


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you Mrs bura.my test day is the 23rd so I'll be 14dp5dt then. But I must confess, i was naughty and caved yesterday and tested at 7dp5dt it was bfn.  The only test I had in the draw was a Sainsburys own brand so not sure what levels they pick up. I know it's early so I was preparing for a bfn but now im even more deflated than I was before. I'm going to wait till 9dp5dt (tomorrow) to test again as that's when I had a faint line last time. 
And the strange thing is i don't feel any symptoms anymore..so was all the pains in my head the whole time?  so confusing and frustrating.
I know what you mean about the thawing. I was really worried, and even more worried when they called me into the Dr office instead of taking me into the ward To get ready for the transfer. Turns out my embryos did survive but one wasn't doing so well so they thawed another one. We transferred both. One survived 45% the other by 70% not great numbers but praying that they kept growing.

Good luck with your cycle pindy. I'm on the 2ww of a fet.

Good luck natsal. Hope it all went well.

X


----------



## Pindy1

Morning all!

So I’m on day 2 of my injections and I don’t feel any different....which I think is good?!? 
I’m back on Monday and Wednesday for scans.
I hope everyone is well....sending lots of luck 🙌🏽


----------



## Pindy1

Hi!

So just a quick update....we have had to cancel this cycle as I had lots of follicles but only 2 were above 12mm (day 10)
We increased the dose however didn’t really make a difference, so we start again next month...hope everyone is coming along nicely 👍🏼


----------



## Natsel

Hi pindy.

I'm on my 2ww so just plodding along till my test date.

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled but I'm glad you can try again next cycle xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Sorry to hear that Pindy. Not too long to wait to start again 

Ahhh Natsel, how do you feel? When is OTD?

Afm, I am Pupo! Had our FET this morning, but embryo only just survived so not holding out much hope.


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi pindy. Sorry to hear about the cancellation. But good to hear you don't have to wait long. 

Natsel the 2ww is the most exciting and most terrifying time. How you holding up.

Mrsbura. Congratulations on being PUPO!! How wonderful. Make sure you rest for a couple of days now. Which clinic you in now? I had my follow up appointment in neath this morning, would have been funny if we were sat in the waiting room together and had no idea xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Haha cake I was Neath PT, our appointment was at 10, we arrived around 9:45 and left at 11! Did we cross paths?


----------



## Cakebaby

haha oh waw..our appointment was at 10 as well!! X


----------



## Cakebaby

We must have been sat in the waiting room as we got there just before 10. What a small world xx


----------



## Mrsbura

So funny! Did your DH have a bath rugby top on?


----------



## Cakebaby

Yeah that's us haha. I'm terrible at being in waiting rooms...i can never look at people I get so embarrassed haha. I wished id hugged you and said hello  (but don't think I'd recognise you if we happened to be on the same room again!) My memory is bad!
  As soon as you guys left with the embriologist and heard a door shut I had a feeling that something was needed to be discussed regarding embryos (obviously didn't realise it was you) as this is what happened with us last time. As the first time we walked straight into the recovery room. 
They probably already told you but the percentages don't really matter as long as they're 60% and above they consider it as normal. I did ALOT of research when they told us ours and found it didn't really matter on the outcome as they can replace the cells they lost quite easily. As the fact of the matter is that even a 100% perfectly defrosted pgs tested 5aa can still not stick, and a very poor grade 40%  can still makr a baby. And I was reassured that all was not lost. Ive got everything crossed that this is your time    xx


----------



## Mrsbura

I only made a mental note of your husbands top because my friend is a season ticket holder haha! Not sure I would recognise you either ☺. Still it feels nice that you are a real person haha!!! Thanks for the notes re thawing quality, I think i was just a bit put off as last time it thawed perfectly and there was no degregation. What will be will be, I’m now off for a weekend away to chill out. 

What was the outcome of your follow up? Xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Ah perfect, enjoy your weekend.  
We booked a treatment plan appointment for start of next month. And then we will start tablets for another fet on my next natural period. So I'm guessing transfer (if all goes to plan) will be mid july.   looked at my notes and could see my embryos are all different grades so I'm just praying that one of them is wanting to stick around x


----------



## Natsel

Mrsbura said:


> Sorry to hear that Pindy. Not too long to wait to start again
> 
> Ahhh Natsel, how do you feel? When is OTD?
> 
> Afm, I am Pupo! Had our FET this morning, but embryo only just survived so not holding out much hope.


Mrsbura I'm 2dp5dt we were really lucky to have a 5aa blastocyst put back , I was actually offered the choice to put 2 back in . Which I was surprised at , we opted for 1 and froze a 4aa embryo.

Yesterday I had lots of twinges in my lower right hand side that lasted a few seconds on and off ,. I feel tired but that's only to be expected what we've been through .

I had to go back to the hospital for a progesterone blood test. This time round they test to see if you have enough in your system and if you don't then they up your cyclogest. They have to send the blood to morriston, but the blood analysis machine has broke . So they are airing on the side of caution and I have to have 3 cyclogest a day until Monday when the nurse is supposed to be phoning to tell me my results , which means I'm going to have to go back to port Talbot to pick up a prescription as I won't have enough cyclogest to last me to test day. Which is the 6th June

12 days to go .

How are you ? Any symptoms? When are you testing ? Xx


----------



## Natsel

Cakebaby said:


> Hi pindy. Sorry to hear about the cancellation. But good to hear you don't have to wait long.
> 
> Natsel the 2ww is the most exciting and most terrifying time. How you holding up.
> 
> Mrsbura. Congratulations on being PUPO!! How wonderful. Make sure you rest for a couple of days now. Which clinic you in now? I had my follow up appointment in neath this morning, would have been funny if we were sat in the waiting room together and had no idea xx


I'm holding up ok it's only day 2 , but I'm desperate to Google already ! Xx


----------



## K jade

Hi
Just wandering if anyone has had any success at this clinic of late?
I know in around 2016 their seemed to be a wave of people having good results but haven't seen any success recently at all here.
sadly that includes me who , despite starting out as an easy case have not have a single positive result in my (6?) attempts here . they were a combo of IUI and IVF.
there also seems to be some poor results on peoples embryos not surviving the thaw too. 
anyway , 
I hope the people still cycling here have a better result than I did
im looking forward to a new start at a private clinic and hope that makes the difference for me
KJXX


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Jade! 

I'm currently having our 2nd fresh round at WFI, but 4th transfer if that makes sense. 

I too haven't seen many successes on here, and I had a look at the HFEA website the other day and the results are dire! Not sure whether they just didn't fill in the forms correctly, but they look horrendous. Our last embryo degraded during thawing and didn't re-inflate which I was surprised at. I'm getting a bit fed up of all the attempts with limited successes, they also don't seem very open to trying anything new or adding anything else into the mid. I shouldn't complain though as I guess I haven't had to pay for it.....

Where have you decided to transition to? Are you staying in UK or going abroad for treatment? I will try this last cycle with WFI before looking at some other options.

Sending you lots of love! x


----------



## K jade

Mrsbura my two top grade hatching embies died upon thaw too. I found when I was just preparing for transfer around 4 weeks ago.
the lesser quality ones survived and were transferred but of course was a bfn
ive also seen a lady on here (cant remember who it was) being told her embies survived but not 100%. how can that be. either embies survive the thaw or they dont
so whats going on. is there an issue with the lab?
I couldn't believe it when my top grade blasts just died, and nor could they

what did you see on HFEA cause I tried to find the success rates and couldn't?

im going to go abroad , and hopefully to serum as it appears they deal with ladies who have had multiple failures.  as it seems the success rates are much much higher than UK

I hope you have success on this attempt, im not trying to slate the clinic, im sure some people do get lucky here. it just seems that recently things have been a bit downhill there
xx

OK just managed to see the success rates   yeh. not great. for anyone whos interested as I feel people have the right to know, the current rates for UNDER  38s  is 11%. that's at the Cardiff clinic. 
well below the national average and possibly lowest in UK. 
not sure what it is for over 38s  
the thing is this clinic is not even dealing with complex cases, as for many its peoples first port of call. 

anyway don't mean to be a Debbie downer but I certainly feel people have a right to know when entering into tx at this clinic


----------



## Natsel

I think I remember two ladies on this board over the two plus years I've been on here .
Really don't know what to think . 


Mrs bura hope your OK . I'm having my next fet on my next cycle which if everything works out right will be about the 2nd week of September .
In 9 days time its my first wedding anniversary can't believe it was nearly two years ago that I decided to take a break till after the wedding . 
Now I'm down to my last NHS cycle . I know what the problem is , which seems to be implantation failure and there's nowt to solve that . but I'm going on steroids and blood thinners this time so who knows . maybe this will be my time but I highly doubt it . 
I wonder if there's anyone on here from the clinical side of things that read our posts ?


----------



## K jade

sadly I took the time to trawl through HFEA  and currently as it stands WFI Cardiff is worst performing clinic in the UK as far as success rates go. 

Neath is marginally better but still very near the bottom at 18% for under 38s. Salisbury fertility  and the homerton in London are also down at the bottom interestingly these are all Nhs  run clinics. 
personally I wish their lack of success  had been made clearer to me before embarking on tx here. 
yes, I saved money. but the emotional and personal cost to me having suffered so many unexplained  failures has not been worth it and has deeply affected me in every aspect. 
im not saying this is necessarily a reflection of the staff here. the particular Dr I have dealt with during my time here has always been very good and does seem very  committed to getting you pregnant . however I would imagine that the cash strapped nhs are simply not going to invest in things like a decent lab or even decent equipment and in turn I'm guessing this is what's driving  the rates way down. 

hopefully now people can be more informed and weigh up the decision as to whether to go down this route or instead go private. 
in hindsight I now know which option id choose


----------



## Welshone83

Hey KJ and Mrs B, 

I’m shocked by this. How can it be so low?! 

I do know one lady who has success at Neath .. she was a poor responder and only had two eggs and they were going to pull her treatment before transfer and she wouldn’t be allowed any further goes. She had a massive tantrum and insisted they proceed as had done the expensive part... drugs. They did and now she has a gorge baby girl. 

The other lady with server endo in the Heath, had to have laparoscopy and some of endo removed. She’s now pregs on 2nd fresh I think. Shell haBe to have another op after the baby to remove rest of endo. 

Perhaps it the reason we get two goes.. or maybe we should go to the press with these shocking stats and see if they can push an investigation or more funding! We should certainly have some reasons why the success rates are so low.


----------

